# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12: Ding, dong, “People Power” is dead!



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

wwe.com said:


> Ding, dong, “People Power” is dead! Kaput. Dunzo. Eighty-sixed. Adios. John Laurinaitis and his controversial initiative got the hard goodbye at No Way Out after John Cena defeated Big Show in a Steel Cage Match – a victory that carried the stipulation that Big Johnny would be future-endeavored if The World’s Largest Athlete couldn’t pick up the win. With Cena standing victorious and the power structure of Raw suddenly up in the air, the first Raw SuperShow A.L. (after Laurinaitis) is sure to carry plenty of implications. Here are five developments to watch out for.
> 
> *Bye bye, Big Johnny (?)*
> 
> ...



Also



wwe.com said:


> Cyndi Lauper's "true colors" tonight will be the red of the Monday night brand. The Grammy, Emmy and Billboard Award-winning artist will make her eventful return to WWE when she appears as the guest star on Raw SuperShow!







> The fallout and stuff from No Way Out
> 
> Who is our GM?!
> 
> ...


Obviously not the official preview.

Discuss.

Could be a good Raw.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

The board will re-instate Big johnny if Lesnar wins against HHH at Summerslam. Most likely thats the direction they are heading.

cant wait for corny cena promo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Raws after PPV's are always good. except after otl. i think it'll be ok, hopefully the beginning of the big summer storyline which will change the landscape blah blah. i want to see who the next contender for the wwe title is, who cenas next feud will be against, where the fuck was dbryan at the end of that match?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Yeah i'm quite looking forward to this. It's that time of year where they get creativeso i'm hoping we get something good. The way that show ended does suggest we might get something fresh & original.

It's more so hope than expectation though.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

I'll be there. Holding out for a Brock appearance.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Heyman settles his lawsuit they give him GM job.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

I'll be watching. Looking foward to it.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Ace will get his job back in a messy Brock/HHH finish at SS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



The-Rock-Says said:


> Ace will get his job back in a messy Brock/HHH finish at SS.


Most likely.

_Really_ glad I didn't order tonight's pay-per-view, reading the results. Yuck.

Oh well, looking forward to Lesnar/Triple H at Summerslam, live and in person, regardless.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



wkdsoul said:


> Heyman settles his lawsuit they give him GM job.


(Y)


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



Brye said:


> Obviously not the official preview.
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> Could be a good Raw.


Could be. Hoping they have a good follow-up for the GM storyline (like Heyman as the temporary GM), but expecting the worst (like Hornswoggle)...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

I'll be there. Heyman showing up would be awesome, Brock even better. Interested to see if they follow up with ZigZag and the title/AJ picture.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

The first segment. 

John Cena comes out and thanks the WWE universe. 
Dolph Ziggler comes out says he got robbed. 
John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Only Brock can really save this summer. Hope he breaks HBK's arm off at RAW 1000.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

So I'm wondering if Ziggler goes back to mid-card hell.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



BrianAmbrose said:


> The first segment.
> 
> John Cena comes out and thanks the WWE universe.
> Dolph Ziggler comes out says he got robbed.
> John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler


Sounds about right, along with Ziggler tapping out in the middle of the ring with Vicki pouting over it. 



vanboxmeer said:


> Only Brock can really save this summer. *Hope he breaks HBK's arm off at RAW 1000.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It's almost a fool's bet that this will be happening.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



Headliner said:


> So I'm wondering if Ziggler goes back to mid-card hell.


They'll probably start to try to give him some kind of Miz-from-three-years-ago push after getting crushed by Sheamus and Cena in a 24-hour time period. Climb through the ranks, change the look, disassociate from Vicki, sign on with AW, etceteras... Except about a month or six weeks into it, they'll completely drop it and start doing something else, because Vince is three years more out of touch, crazed and apparently half-senile.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Same John Cena time, same John Cena channel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



DesolationRow said:


> They'll probably start to try to give him some kind of Miz-from-three-years-ago push after getting crushed by Sheamus and Cena in a 24-hour time period. Climb through the ranks, change the look, disassociate from Vicki, sign on with AW, etceteras... Except about a month or six weeks into it, they'll completely drop it and start doing something else, because Vince is three years more out of touch, crazed and apparently half-senile.


Oh my.

I hope they don't change his look. I remember when he had a hair cut he looked so generic.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

After tonight's shitfest, I hope they have SOMETHING, ANYTHING interesting


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Probably Another Garbage Raw. Like the 5th one in a row.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



Headliner said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I hope they don't change his look. I remember when he had a hair cut he looked so generic.


He looked like the guy they start you off with when you're creating a wrestler in the video games.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***

Cyndi Lauper is going to be a guest on Raw tonight. Maybe she'll just have a little segment with divas.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



Clique said:


> Cyndi Lauper is going to be a guest on Raw tonight. Maybe she'll just have a little segment with divas.


The fuck? We don't need or want guests, we want storyline progression and Ambrose to debut damnit!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Cyndi Lauper? Hopefully she doesn't speak much. 

And I REALLY hope they still have plans for Daniel Bryan at this point.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Eh, not really interested, I feel they are just going to actually try and put a good show, come the 1000th episode, but it might even be worse lol.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

WHO WILL GAIN CONTROL OF RAW?

Deja vu?

:shaq


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> WHO WILL GAIN CONTROL OF RAW?
> 
> Deja vu?
> 
> :shaq


@RealKevinNash
Running Raw tomorrow night,going to be epic


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I swear if they bring back weekly guest hosts in place of Johnny...


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

> @theRealKevinNash Running Raw tomorrow night,going to be epic


Kevin Nash's latest tweet.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Im sure it will be an enjoyable Raw. 

The Guest Host thing is nothing. They still do that from time to time and they dont even bother to promote it. Which tells you the person wont be getting any 10+ minute segments.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

OHMGZ I CNT BLIEVE JAWN CENA BEATED DA BIG SLOW!!! I THOUT HE WUZ GNA GET FIRED BCUZ HE WAS DA UNDERDOG N HE SED DAT NOBODY WUD BET ON HIM 2 WIN DA MATCH BUT JAWN CENA PULLED THRU AND RISED ABOVE DA HATE AND BEATED DA BIG SLOW IM SO HAPPY DAT JAWN CUD TRIUMPH OVER DIS MASSIV CHALENGGE I DIDNT THINK HE CUD DO IT CENATION 4 EVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cena2


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Are there any actual opponents left for Cena right now?? Have no idea what they will do with him.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> Are there any actual opponents left for Cena right now?? Have no idea what they will do with him.


They'll spend the next 2 months building somebody up, just like they did with Big Show and then they'll fed him to Cena at Summerslam just like they do with everybody else. It's just laughable at this point tbh and I truly am fucking sick of it. They have basically wasted the last months worth of shows building up Big Show only to have Cena cut him off at the knees at the first hurdle. And hey, we best not forget that smile on his face. He wouldn't be Cena if he didn't own everything and everybody around him without that smile on his face.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lord Tensai is probably next for Cena, or the MITB winner. There is also Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Lord Tensai is probably next for Cena, or the MITB winner. There is also Daniel Bryan.


Does it really matter who it is? In the end Cena will win just like he always does. Hell, he'll win all year, be in no danger at all and then will most likely go on to beat Rock at Mania 29 lol. It just never ends.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I suppose the superstar from Raw's past for this week will team up with Kofi to defend the tag titles against Titus and Darren since dat zookeepah is injured. Road Dogg?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> They'll spend the next 2 months building somebody up, just like they did with Big Show and then they'll fed him to Cena at Summerslam just like they do with everybody else. It's just laughable at this point tbh and I truly am fucking sick of it. They have basically wasted the last months worth of shows building up Big Show only to have Cena cut him off at the knees at the first hurdle. And hey, we best not forget that smile on his face. He wouldn't be Cena if he didn't own everything and everybody around him without that smile on his face.


Well I though of someone, Brodus Clay will turn heel. OH JOY : ( Guarantee it will happen soon enough )

Yeah ive never really been a "Cena hater" but right now im close to it. Just cant stand this rinse and repeat of everyone he faces. He kills off everyone. 
The only actual heel left on Raw, that atleast has a shread of something credible, right now is Daniel Bryan. Looking at the roster there is nothing left. Unless you put Cena against Otunga, Big Show, Laurinatis or Tensai again for the next months.
Its astonishing how little thought they have been thinking longterm. 

But hey, im thinking a bit logical here. Im sure they can find an illogical way to put him against someone. Gotta keep the guy busy until Wrestlemania!



Chicago Warrior said:


> Lord Tensai is probably next for Cena, or the MITB winner. There is also Daniel Bryan.


Lord Tensai is a front runner. He will attack Cena at the end of the show and not a single fuck will be given. Since im pretty sure Cena wont be in the MITB ladder match.
I dont see Cena facing Daniel Bryan unless Bryan holds the WWE Title.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> Yeah ive never really been a "Cena hater" but right now im close to it. Just cant stand this rinse and repeat of everyone he faces. He kills off everyone.
> The only actual heel left on Raw, that atleast has a shread of something credible, right now is Daniel Bryan. Looking at the roster there is nothing left. Unless you put Cena against Otunga, Big Show, Laurinatis or Tensai again for the next months.
> Its astonishing how little thought they have been thinking longterm.


You know what's funny? I'm actually a Cena mark lol. But fuck me if he isn't making it very difficult to like him and be interested in anything he does these days. I feel like I've watched the exact same feud from him for the past 2 years (bar the Rock and Punk programs). He's just fucking boring to me now and I'm getting sick of him and the same result happening every single time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They should just give Cena a filler opponent in a sub-main event feud nobody cares about for Money in the Bank. Maybe Tensai. Maybe someone else. Whatever. Let Cena kill 'em off, like he always does. Finish Bryan/Punk out at Money in the Bank with Punk going over. Next night on Raw, Vince tells Bryan that he's a long way off from getting back into the WWE or even World Heavyweight Championship picture. At some point in the night, Cena is wrestling somebody just for the hell of it. Otunga, Jack Swagger, whoever. Bryan comes out and viciously assaults Cena and Yes Locks him for several minutes. On the 1,000th Raw, Bryan should cut a scathing promo about how Cena let the CM Punk genie out of the bottle a year ago at Money in the Bank and Summerslam, and it's his fault that Punk has his current hegemony over the WWE Championship. Bryan can say that as he and Punk share similar backgrounds, and Punk defeated Cena at consecutive pay-per-views, he's sure he can take Cena anytime he so chooses. Etceteras, etceteras, etceteras. Then if they're really courageous and really want to treat us like adults, have Bryan throw up the footage of him yelling at Cena on Nexus Debut Night that Cena's not better than him, followed by the spit and the kick to the skull. 

Presto, feud.

Bryan has become that kind of warped, borderline nutso heel to pull it off just about perfectly. As for Cena, well... Let's hope he treats him like CM Punk and not like every other single member of the roster.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

^Then, Cena beats him in 18 seconds at SummerSlam. :cena2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> ^Then, Cena beats him in 18 seconds at SummerSlam. :cena2


Nah. 17 seconds. Gotta put Cena's accomplishment over Sheamus's. :troll


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I tell you what, after a fair few weeks of totally sub-par Raw's and a less-than-memorable PPV last night, the WWE really needs to get something started to get me interested in their programming again. I was almost hoping for Bryan to beat Punk so we can get something fresh to look forward to tonight but alas, it will likely be another episode filled with non-sensical squash matches, recaps and replays and corny jokes and pay-outs on Johnny Ace.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

True Colors and Time after Time are two of the most beautiful pop songs of all time, BUT i dont want to see Cyndi Lauper on any wrestling show that doesnt include Roddy Piper.
Probably can expect backstage hi-jinks with the divas to the tune of Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.

(can anyone actually name a Lauper song other than those three^?)


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^
"When You Were Mine" and that's due to me listening to Prince's version for years so I took a listen to her cover.

It would be awesome if Piper showed up too. Maybe he can be the returning legend for this week.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^I also just remembered she did the Goonies themetune, respect to her for that! great movie.

Yeah Roddy interupting her in the ring tonight would be gold.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

> *The revolution will be televised?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-06-18/five-point-preview/page-5

#RyderOrRiot

:ryder2 :ryder1


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

They're just fucking coasting. So much for major summer plans.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The AJ angle seems to be artificially stretched out. I doubt they ever imagined it would get this much reaction so they're trying to maximize it. The ending at NWO seemed weird, but it's setting up for down the road. Seemed like a ton of build in that storyline for just a "tune in next week!" swerve.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IF YOUR LOST YOU CAN LOOK AND YOU WILL FIND ME

Can't wait to see Ryder get squashed by Ryback in his home town


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Larunitis to return tonight lol.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Raw has to bee good tonight. I have bad feeling about Spain and Croatia trying to knock out Italy by fixing the game and playing for an 2-2. My parents were Italian and I have Italian family. God dammit I think we will go out tonight so hopefully this will be an good show that cheers me up.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not very excited for RAW. Whilst the PPV was good it wasn't eventful, and the tv shows are generally bad whilst PPVs are good.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Predictions

2 or 3 Money in the Bank qualifying matches
John Cena crap. He might be in the MITB match sadly.
Kofi/Truth drop the belts
More Punk/Bryan/Kane/AJ which has now become stale and stretched out
Sheamus squashes someone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Has the making to be a good Raw with the start of some new storylines, and progressign the Punk/Kane/Bryan/AJ stuff, but I won't hold my breath


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I live only 10 minutes from this RAW... Too bad its not even worth watching for free.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It'd be awesome if Johnny comes out like nothing happened and when he gets called on it he says "Cena showed up every week when he got fired!" Would never happen, but still.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope they continue the D-bryan/CM Punk feud. Thats the only thing I watch WWE for.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RAW usually delivers after a shitty ppv, gonna watch the first segment and then think about it unk3


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Will be giving Raw a miss tonight I think, better things to do nowadays.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Johnny should show up and just act like he still has the job. You know, no sell it like Cena after every PPV. Or George Costanza.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh great. Nash on raw tonight.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Heyman for GM.


----------



## NoisyCricket (Jan 3, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> True Colors and Time after Time are two of the most beautiful pop songs of all time, BUT i dont want to see Cyndi Lauper on any wrestling show that doesnt include Roddy Piper.
> Probably can expect backstage hi-jinks with the divas to the tune of Girls Just Wanna Have Fun.
> 
> (can anyone actually name a Lauper song other than those three^?)





Clique said:


> ^
> "When You Were Mine" and that's due to me listening to Prince's version for years so I took a listen to her cover.
> 
> It would be awesome if Piper showed up too. Maybe he can be the returning legend for this week.





Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> ^I also just remembered she did the Goonies themetune, respect to her for that! great movie.
> 
> Yeah Roddy interupting her in the ring tonight would be gold.


Got two more for the pile..."She-Bop" (and no, I'm not proud of knowing that :side: ) and "Money Changes Everything".

Usually am not too keen on guest-stars/'hosts', but I have to admit that I find Cyndi Lauper appearing tonight somewhat cool because of her more-sizable-than-you'd-think role in wrestling history. Lauper played a part in WrestleMania I (she was Wendi Richter's manager) and a larger one in Mania and WWF's overall promotion on MTV at the time. Which explains Captain Lou Albano's appearances in Cyndi's videos for "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" and "She-Bop" (again, not proud)...


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Zach's hometown for tongiht.
This confirms Zach Ryder losing to The Big Show, Tensai, David Otunga or Jack Swagger


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently Johnny's delivering a "farewell address" tonight. Ugh.




BrianAmbrose said:


> Zach's hometown for tongiht.
> This confirms Zach Ryder losing to The Big Show, Tensai, David Otunga or Jack Swagger


Or they'll leave him off the show entirely like they did last time. 

I could see this happening though if Johnny somehow got his job back early enough in the show


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

John Laurinaitis ‏@WWERawGM
They haven't taken away my Twitter accounts yet ... Tonight on #Raw, I say farewell with the class and dignity that #PeoplePower deserves.


----------



## DarksidePhenom (Jun 3, 2012)

There's no way Johnny is gone just like that. They've spent too much time building this storyline up for it to end before Summerslam at least. Though, considering how these big summer angles usually go, I can see it dragging out to Survivor Series.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sadly, the sense train has once again left the station.

I would consider myself a terrible boss if I'd fire a guy and then just let him do a little speech the day after.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> I hope they continue the D-bryan/CM Punk feud. Thats the only thing I watch WWE for.


yeah, they're so exciting. that's why they get a shit ton of viewers gained when they come on. long drawn out submissions and piss weak kicks on the mid-card are kickass. can you please say something else?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope JBL is the mystery main-eventer.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

YESYESYES! said:


> I hope JBL is the mystery main-eventer.


he's climbing mount everest so no.

looking forward to a show that will change the direction of the wwe forever. seems to be a can't miss show.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Just watched No Way Out. I'm really interested in tonight's RAW, for the first time in weeks!
Really intrigued to see how Punk/Bryan/AJ/Kane possibly carries on, and what's happening about the GM vacancy.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Only watching because the big summer storyline might start tonight. It's almost been a year since I started watching wrestling again. Doesn't feel like two minutes...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope the Ace comes back soon. He was actually an great GM. But, of course, the little Jimmies and their parents started whining about him so WWE had to act fast to save the ratings.

And, of course, I expect Raw to open with a 20 minute Triple H promo.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WHAT DA HALE????? THAT's MY BIG HOMIE!!!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

OMG Kevin Nash WTF thought he was dead LOL


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> OMG Kevin Nash WTF thought he was dead LOL


still more entertaining than CM Punk though.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I refuse to believe People Power is dead! Long live Big Johnny!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> still more entertaining than CM Punk though.


lol

So I'm assuming the opening promo tonight will be Johnny's way to somehow not lose his job and render the cage match even more pointless.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

GOON said:


> he's climbing mount everest so no.
> 
> looking forward to a show that will change the direction of the wwe forever. seems to be a can't miss show.


It's JBL he can do what he wants. 

So it's meant to be Kevin Nash? Meh.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

When will the kliq die?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Who was in the goonies video wit Cyndi? Piper, Sheik, Hilbiliy Jim, Bushwackers...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kevin Nash? So after interfering in title matches and almost crippling the COO he's back and in charge?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If it's funny Nash, that's wonderful.

If it's Nash we got last year, fuck no. (N)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve, Ace and Outunga to be on strike outside arena and Teddy Long to be named new GM of RAW and Smackdown "Tonight Big show you are going to face The UNDER.... oh he's not here tonight Big Show you are going to face Randy Ort..... Oh he's not here Big Show Tonight you will go one on one with Rey Myster.... Oh he's injured will in that case we are going to have are selfs a 2 on 2 tag team match playa and John Cena's partner is a mystery partner good luck playa holla holla holla "Dance like the weird guy at church"

Later that night.....

Cole "OMG HIS PARTNERS ZACK RYDER BLOCKBUSTER NEWS"
King "This the greatest twist in WWE history"


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Brye said:


> If it's funny Nash, that's wonderful.
> 
> If it's Nash we got last year, fuck no. (N)


Got a time machine?


----------



## diestra408 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Who will be the NEW General Manager of RAW and SmackDown? - Cyndi Lauper in RAW.*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

In reality for Zack's "big homecoming" we're just going to get the following tonight.

I'm assuming in this order.

John Lauranitas Farwell Address 
(1) Sheamus def. Smackdown Heel 
(2) Sin Cara def. Any Heel
CM Punk backstage promo. McMahon books him against Otunga. 
(3) Kane def. Daniel Bryan by count out. Bryan leaves match early. 
John Cena comes to ring for a promo. Interrupted by Ziggler/Swagger/Vickie on ramp. Cena must find a partner tonight. 
(4) Ryback def. local talent. 
Recap of Mr. Segment. MITB trailer/promo. 
(5) CM Punk def. David Otunga
Highlights from Triple H Promo last night. 
(6) Raw Past Superstar Of The Week vs. Jinder Mahal. 
Something backstage with AJ. 
(7) John Cena and Zack Ryder def. Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger
Show Ends

next week.. Ryder back on Superstars and Cena get's "knocked out" on the ground to close the show by his new feud as King and Cole ponder what will happen next week and if Cena will ever recover.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Last year, after the June ppv(Capitol Punishment) is when the WWE started to get interesting again. Hoping for a similar result here and we get to see the beginning of that big summer storyline we keep hearing about.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

If Teddy becomes the new GM..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BTNH said:


> If Teddy becomes the new GM..


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12***



wkdsoul said:


> Heyman settles his lawsuit they give him GM job.


yes please


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

GOON said:


> he's climbing mount everest so no.
> 
> looking forward to a show that will change the direction of the wwe forever. seems to be a can't miss show.


Where does it say today will change the direction? I mean usually Raw after a PPV is good but I have a feeling tonight will be a shit fest.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah not expecting much from Nash. If he's not speaking, then fine. If he is, hope he's coherent.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE seem to just be coasting & have been for awhile. With both Summerslam & the 1,000th episode of Monday Night RAW coming up, I assume they won't be doing much until then.

Speaking of the 1,000th episode of RAW, I know that night we are going to get a lot of "blast from the past" character cameos that get nostalgia pops.

But nothing would make me more giddy than if WWE Champion C.M. Punk walked out wearing this:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Is Nash really going to be there? I'd mark if Hall is there as well.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Doesn't Road Dogg suddenly being added to alumni (after returning at the Rumble and doing shows with Josh for months) all of a sudden sound like he might be the one to "return" tonight?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ChromeMan said:


>


this...is excellent


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is Nash really going to be there? I'd mark if Hall is there as well.


I'm pretty sure Hall was recently arrested for beating his girlfriend.

I think it would be pretty cool to see Nash. Overall though, I'd love to see Bischoff or Flair become GM. I don't know what Bischoff's contract status with TNA is.

It'd be so awesome to hear Bischoff's old music hit "I'M BACK!"


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If Scott Hall shows up, they should give him Ace's old scooter.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Primetime Players to win the tag gold please.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> yeah, they're so exciting. that's why they get a shit ton of viewers gained when they come on. long drawn out submissions and piss weak kicks on the mid-card are kickass. can you please say something else?


Your post just described, how big of an idiot you are. I dont care about the "viewers" I dont give a fuck about "ratings".. I am not a WWE stockholder unlike you and many others over here. I care about wrestling you idiot. WWE is in this state (big show vs cena with nonsense stips as a mainevent of a ppv and the title is not involved) because of stupid fans like you. So just stfu and go read some Meltzer blogs you wrestling business guru wanna-be!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ogorodnikov said:


> yeah, they're so exciting. that's why they get a shit ton of viewers gained when they come on. long drawn out submissions and piss weak kicks on the mid-card are kickass. can you please say something else?


Do you have to be so ignorant?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Tonight should be good.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

thank god I nearly had a panic attack Italy, looking forward this now that Italy game is over and we won and were through pumped for raw now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope they do a proper feud between Young & Tight and The Blacks leading up to the Tag Title match at the next ppv.

That would be glorious.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cyndi Lauper on the show tonight, brahs?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Cyndi Lauper on the show tonight, brahs?


I beleive so, but you may want to confirm that with your buddy Dave.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> I beleive so, but you may want to confirm that with your buddy Dave.


Yeah, good thinking. I'll give him a call.

Hows the headaches, brah?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Yeah, good thinking. I'll give him a call.
> 
> Hows the headaches, brah?


I'm surviving, like I said Excedrin is a hell of a drug :lol (so is Lunesta)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm not expecting a proper tag team rivalry anytime soon. It'll be match, single's match, single's match, match, interview, match

doesn't even matter who wins either.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just realized something, when was the last time we saw the Miz? I honestly can't remember. Not complaining, though. I like it that way.

^ :lmao Your sig.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> With his suspension ending at the end of the week,there is expected to be a Jericho promo announcing his return for next weeks Raw.


Jericho will be back next week!



> Lesnar will say if he accepts HHH match by MITB,so he can appear on Raw at the Mandalay Bay Events Center(Known for hosting many UFC events)





> With Laurinaitis giving his farewell tonight on Raw, it's expected that this WON'T be his last appearance on WWETV before MITB.


People Power lives



> There is alot of discussion on if Ziggler should be in the WHC match at MITB as he was originally planned to win the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ace needs to just stay off TV. The shows have been mostly awful when he's a focus. Go in a new direction like they did 10 years ago to this month:


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> Ace needs to just stay off TV. The shows have been mostly awful when he's a focus. Go in a new direction like they did 10 years ago almost to this date:



I think that needs to happen but with someone like Austin,HHH as the guy who calls out the superstars and wanting them to step things up


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SUPERNINTENDO CHALMERS! :lmao

On-topic: I hope Cindi Lauper doesn't take too much air time tonight.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

chargebeam said:


> SUPERNINTENDO CHALMERS! :lmao
> 
> On-topic: I hope Cindi Lauper doesn't take too much air time tonight.


So you're hoping that some unnecessary appearance on Raw doesn't take up too much time....

When was last time that happened lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

dxbender said:


> So you're hoping that some unnecessary appearance on Raw doesn't take up too much time....
> 
> When was last time that happened lol


Touché.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Lesnar will say if he accepts HHH match by MITB,so he can appear on Raw at the Mandalay Bay Events Center(Known for hosting many UFC events)


I get to see Lesnar live?! unk It'll also be the last 2 hour RAW. Hm...interesting.

As for tonight, I'll mainly watch to see what Daniel Bryan is up to now. Hopefully still feuding with Punk


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dxbender said:


> I think that needs to happen but with someone like Austin,HHH as the guy who calls out the superstars and wanting them to step things up


The problem isn't the wrestlers, FCW alone has more than enough talent to make a decent RAW roster... soap opera writers, that's where the shit goes wrong.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^There's really no way WWE will pass up on that opportunity. It's their first event ever at that arena(which is known for ufc) and Lesnar will be available to them(Lesnar has 2 fights at that arena, his first UFC fight, and the UFC100 fight)


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Was at nwo last night and am headed to raw now!! Hope it is good


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

According to WWE's Facebook, Lesnar's "Camp" will respond to HHH's challenge. Heyman w/security I guess? I'll take it.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait, so Nash is running RAW tonight?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> According to WWE's Facebook, Lesnar's "Camp" will respond to HHH's challenge. Heyman w/security I guess? I'll take it.


Heyman on the show? Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Will watch tomorrow. I take it from the announcement on WWE.COM that Heyman will be there. I wonder if Trips will be there too then, and Vince since Big Johnny is gone...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If Vince, Heyman and Trips are going to be on the show, then I'm sold. That's fucking great.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Yeah, all it needs is Lesnar. We all know how much that'll get you excited.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> If Vince, Heyman and Trips are going to be on the show, then I'm sold. That's fucking great.


A Vince, Heyman, HHH and Lesnar segment together could and would be all sorts of awesome. DAT HEAT. Or do they even have heat lol? Either way, it would still be awesome.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I want commissioner Regal!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ Yeah, all it needs is Lesnar. We all know how much that'll get you excited.


Hey, if he keeps his mouth shut then I'm all for it. He's a beast and should be booked as such. Throw Johnny in there and you've got one golden segment.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Hey, if he keeps his mouth shut then I'm all for it. He's a beast and should be booked as such.


No doubt. Short lines here and there, and he's good.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Heyman speaking for Lesnar and Triple H taking over for Vince in the booking and Lesnar keeping his mouth shut and simply destroying guys and Triple H using the Christian Bale Batman voice (copyright, *Starbuck*) and Vince dancing around backstage because he doesn't give a fuck anymore and anything replacing John Cena in either of the two biggest segments--very beginning of the show and the overrun--and AW doing the "Millions of Dollars; Billions of Dollars; Zillions of Dollars" chant/taunt with Prime Time Players and Ryback squashing three jobbers = WIN.

Yes, the standards have been lowered, perhaps, but who cares? Hahaha.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i will say this , if Teddy Long is gonna be the RAW GM i'm seriously tuning out 

i wasn't gonna stop watching if Rock lost to Cena , i could've handled that , i handled Lesnar jobbing to Cena , i can even muster yet another Triple h/Undertaker WM match for the third year in a row .. 

but i just can't sit through three hours of Teddy long's cookie cutter segments and childish corny acting , especially when you add in most of the roster's same bland attributes , it's like watching 2009 all over again where the show basically was a live cartoon show .. ZERO edge ( no pun intended) 

besides , unless being a former main event wrestler , face authority figures are boring and uninteresting , not to mention how boring and uninteresting Teddy already is


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Raw can always use more tag team matches playa


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't hate on a playa, playa.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Your post just described, how big of an idiot you are. I dont care about the "viewers" I dont give a fuck about "ratings".. I am not a WWE stockholder unlike you and many others over here. I care about wrestling you idiot. WWE is in this state (big show vs cena with nonsense stips as a mainevent of a ppv and the title is not involved) because of stupid fans like you. So just stfu and go read some Meltzer blogs you wrestling business guru wanna-be!


what on earth are you talking about?



Brye said:


> Do you have to be so ignorant?


are they on the midcard?
do their segments consistently lose viewers?
do their kicks look extremely ineffective?

what was ignorant about my post?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Teddy "fucking" Long!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

At least with Teddy Long, the GM is not prominent in storylines. They should build some fucking wrestlers to get the heat someone like Vickie Guerrero or John Laurinaitis has gotten during their time as GM.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Johnny will have his job back by the end of show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

GOON said:


> Big Johnny will have his job back by the end of show.


I'll be surprised if he doesn't lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Can someone tell me when RAW starts? 
It's 1:30 in my timezone and I don't know whether to stay up or not.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Zankman Jack said:


> Can someone tell me when RAW starts?
> It's 1:30 in my timezone and I don't know whether to stay up or not.


In an hour and a half.



EDIT: Also, I'm in for tonight, not quite sure what for but I'm in.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

I have an gut feeling this raw and the few after will be awesome I think it's that time of year where raw is awesome for an about 1 or 2 months.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Zankman Jack said:


> Can someone tell me when RAW starts?
> It's 1:30 in my timezone and I don't know whether to stay up or not.


It starts tomorrow whenever you decide to watch the recording 8*D

Well it does for me anyways lol. I'm off to bed. Maybe we'll get a good show, who knows?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
Haha, that's how I usually view it.
---
It starts at 3AM?
Not late at all.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Just finished watching the last parts of NWO, i skipped the filler, it wasn't that bad considering. I'm excited for tonight. 

Heyman/Lesnar? Vince/HHH/Ace? A lot of other potentials in the midcard?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

After reading that preview on dot com I hope we get to see the final nail in the coffin of the Zig-Swag tag team. Maybe even a small TV feud until MITB.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Anybody think they'll do something really stupid like have Big Johnny join The Kiss My Ass Club in order to get in his job back tonight?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Cyndi Lauper? Hopefully she doesn't speak much.


Hopefully she does! There's like a 75% chance with a Cyndi Lauper appearance that she'll be sloshed, so I'm hoping for that to be the case tonight.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Mister Excitement said:


> Anybody think they'll do something really stupid like have Big Johnny join The Kiss My Ass Club in order to get in his job back tonight?


Yeah, because they're going to do that shit on today's WWE PG crap.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> i will say this , if Teddy Long is gonna be the RAW GM i'm seriously tuning out
> 
> i wasn't gonna stop watching if Rock lost to Cena , i could've handled that , i handled Lesnar jobbing to Cena , i can even muster yet another Triple h/Undertaker WM match for the third year in a row ..
> 
> ...



Totally agree....Im gonna be disgusted if Teddy becomes GM


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:fella to cut a scathing 10 minute Roy Keane style shoot promo on the Irish football team.

Im hoping Heath Slater is getting all the squashes from returning legends for the next few weeks, best Jobman in the biz today.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Teddy Long being GM would be terrible, probably only temporary but Vince McMahon being "impressed" with Teddy's idea for the Fatal Four Way #1 Contendership was foreshadowing if I've ever seen it.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Just realised. With Big Johnny now gone (damn Im gonna miss him) we might not see sexy secretary Eve anymore


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Id actually love to see Mark Henry as GM, more so for SD than Raw though,if his in ring career is winding down then what a cool way to shake up the dynamic of that show than to have a physically unfuckwithable,and short tempered GM, have him show the type of personality he did when he was doing guest commentery last year.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Just realised. With Big Johnny now gone (damn Im gonna miss him) we might not see sexy secretary Eve anymore


Or we might just see Eve being crowned as the new Vickie-style GM as early as tonight, its pretty clear already theyre fond of giving her plenty of air-time.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Return of the anonymous RAW GM?!????????


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my God, Imagine JBL as the new Raw GM! Please. JBL is untouchable on the mic, such an amazing heel. Damn I know full well it is fixed and all but man I HATED JBL when he was champ, but my God the shit he came out with was classic. He also expressed interest in returning only as a Raw GM.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Is Jericho's suspension up yet?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

^few more days, his countdown is at 5 today


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> Is Jericho's suspension up yet?


5 days


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kevin Nash rumour bullshit? Just read his "tweet"


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what's next for Cena.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Kevin Nash rumour bullshit? Just read his "tweet"


Probably, doubt they'd want him back till the 1000th episode of Raw.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Scott Steiner for GM. "Shut Up! HEH!" What percent chance are we talking here?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

14 mins left bitches


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

> WWE Hall of Famer "Rowdy" Roddy Piper is backstage at tonight's Raw SuperShow at Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum in Uniondale, New York and expected to appear on the show.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kevin Nash is not backstage at the show nor scripted. He claimed late last night on Twitter that he would be running tonight's Raw.
> 
> Cyndi Lauper, tonight's Raw guest star, is appearing on the show in part to promote her upcoming WE tv reality show Cyndi.


Knew it. Nash was BSing! But ooh Roddy Piper in a match maybe? Or another Piper's pit, fuck, this man is still one of the best on the mic when he's on Raw.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who's gonna save Johnny Ace's job this time around? He's been painted into so many corners and saved by Creative I'm surprised he doesn't poop Sherman Williams cans.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cyndi Lauper set for tonight, as she will be in the WWE hall of fame in 2013


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

10 mins to go

Pizza Check
Nachos Check
Low expectations..... (hoping it's going to be a great show)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Fuck. Not roddy piper again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not too hyped for this show for some reason.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Piper's backstage, somebody alert Cat


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Brye said:


> I'm not too hyped for this show for some reason.


Some people think something big is going to go down tonight, some think it's gonna be shit. Other than OTL the Raw's after PPV's are usually pretty good, so lets hope this one will be too. But I'm not that excited for it either, they're gonna find a way to keep Laurinaitis on TV.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

5 bucks says we start with an extremely cheesy and unfunny promo from Cena


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm not too hyped for this show for some reason.


Even though you enjoyed last night's PPV? I figured you'd be more excited for this RAW than others are because of it.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Is there anywhere that actually does a HD stream of Raw? All the streams I watch are streams from Sky Sports HD but make the 240p setting on Youtube look amazing.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Even though you enjoyed last night's PPV? I figured you'd be more excited for this RAW than others are because of it.


I enjoyed the PPV but the weekly shows aren't great most of the time.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Just bring on some AJ


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I fucking hate that Punk Rock chick on NCIS. 

She looks like a fucking dude.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. Let's see what mess we deal with tonight.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

not watching raw tonight


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

And here we go


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm stuck with The Score's 15 min delay. I suppose I could look for a live stream but I'm not that dedicated. Pay no attention when I squee or bitch over stuff that happened six commercial breaks earlier.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I enjoyed the PPV but the weekly shows aren't great most of the time.


Yeah, I guess. Usually for me though, after a good or enjoyable PPV, it gives me higher expectations for RAW (even though I probably shouldn't have such expectations).


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

And we're off!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lets see what plop awaits us now.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lets get this mother fucking show on the road


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Let's see what wacky excuse Johnny Ace brings up to stay on Raw after tonight.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Brock L said:


> not watching raw tonight


Cool story bro.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lets get it on!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Inb4 we all hate it at the end of it.

New era eh?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

hope we see a legend return tonight like we did with vader


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Did he just say this was episode 1000?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like anybody cares about Cyndi Lauper.:lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol? cyndi lauper...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh fucks fuck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Johnny ain't goin' nowhere....*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

What the hell? Lauper?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> Did he just say this was episode 1000?


Yup.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun and for the first time in about three years, King sounds happy and excited.

Yay, comedy segment


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Mick!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Foley? COME ON AMBROSE! XD


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Foley


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Foley!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FUCK YEA~


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> Inb4 we all hate it at the end of it.


I give us all 10 minutes before we hate the entire show. :lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Ambrose, please. Would mark.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG MICK FOLEY WTF WHAT IF DEAN AMBROSE COMES OMFGG HOLY FUCK


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

MICKEY!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

FOLEY IS GOD


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DEAN AMBROSE PLEASE DEAR LORD


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

FOLEYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great start

Foley cleaning up


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Dean Fucking Ambrose.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao Thought Trips hated Foley being on the show..hmm


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Foley is good!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H must be pissed at Foley being out there.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

woo foley to start us off
sweet


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea mick


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, hey, look, my Ambrose hopes are irrationally raised.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MICK FOLEY.....

AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE AMBROSE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

DEAN AMBROSE PLEASE :faint:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose may show up tonight....


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Foley, Nice.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Please debut Ambrose


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cyndi Lauper?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Foley is god


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Ambrose.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This is my first time EVER watching RAW live!
So excited.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Incoming Ambrose debut!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Completely and utterly random appearance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, Trips didn't lobby too hard to keep Mick Foley offscreen, amirite?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cheap pop coming in 3...2...1....


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

It's GOD!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FOLEY FOR GM PLEASE!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PLEASE/ WHAT IF THAT REPORT HHH HATES FOLEY WAS TO THRTOW US OFF OMFGGGGGGG IM CUMMING :mark:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Ambrose. NOW. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

All the Ambrose brown nosers are about to get their wish.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Ambrose please

Also, good start


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Foley, Nice.


Whoa you like a guy not on roids or over 6 4?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Not getting my hopes up about Ambrose.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

lol mic is wearing a suit


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh shit...Cyndi Lauper marking the fuck OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Is Ambrose gonna debut?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

just got home and see Foley wonder if Ambrose will debut.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Cheap pops are still worth it.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Mike Adamle RETURNS??? omg omg omg!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Interm GM Mick Foley and Stone *bah gawd* Cold.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

punk and sheamus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A Tag Match? Teddy Long would be proud.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice Foley as GM for tonight.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Trying to get over as new Teddy Long with the tag team.

Also. SMARK CROWD!


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think Ambrose is coming yet, they'll probably wait for the 1000th ep so more viewers will see.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mick is from the Teddy Long school of tag team matches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did we just have this match? I can't remember.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Tag team match?
Is this Teddy Long disguise as Mick Foley?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Foley already making tag matches.

Teddy Long jealous.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Foley needs his 2000 haircut.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there something wrong with foleys mouth?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Haven't we seen this tag match before?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Get rid of Teddy "tag team" Long. Bring in Foley, announce tag team main event.

Okay, so why bring in Foley?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

lol they hate Sheamus. awesome.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sheamus getting booed, love it


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Haven't we seen this tag match 5 times already?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

vince isn't going to let ambrose come out in a big spot like this


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No Ambrose...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

we love you Big Johnny going to miss you if you really do leave


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder what Big Johnny will have to say


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

And they say CM Punk is dying...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL neckbrace.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

r.i.p people power era


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YimYac said:


> Foley already making tag matches.
> 
> Teddy Long jealous.


Holla holla holla.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow Johnny is injury prone #Kayfabe


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

you got fired chants haha


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus getting booed even though he's supposed to be one of the top faces and possible Cena replacement. What a failure.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

We want Ryder chants lol.

I want Ambrose


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great Raw so far.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

A tag match?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Crowd's great but the show sucks. Eventually this crowd will fall asleep.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE always go over the top with this injury mess.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, this crowd is LOUD!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dat heat


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hate when they do the same tag team main event every night. Is it really so hard to innovate and change things up a bit every once in a while?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Mike Adamle RETURNS??? omg omg omg!!!!


I will mark like FUCK if former Raw GM Mike Adamle returns for one night, especially if he sits on commentary :lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So which is it: Justin Roberts was never tough enough or else Lesnar's push is more dangerous than a slam through a table.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> And they say CM Punk is dying...


"OH i hate SuperCena, but I love CM PUNK". 

SuperCMPUNK has held that belt for 7 1/2 months now..Flippity flop fans.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Long island sucks


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Incredible Crowd.

Big Johnny should of stayed in Power instead of rushing this angle, it was already shitty.

But again let's focus on the positives, this crowd is awesome..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's the fucking best.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

zack ryder better come out


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll miss Big Johnny, guy is entertaining.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

You are rude sir, exremely rude!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Johnny is awesome listen to that heat


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Crowd's great but the show sucks. Eventually this crowd will fall asleep.


How can the show suck? We're only a few minutes in.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena vs show again ffs!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought Ace retired from wrestling.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

nba2k10 said:


> Great Raw so far.


Jesus christ it just started.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Have A Nice Day.

LOL.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Handicap match?
How will Cena over come the odds this time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm going to miss Johnny Ace.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"You fans of the WWE Universe..."

Johnny can't leave! Who will botch sentence structure and the English language in his place? Teddy Long doesn't do it in a fun way.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my fucking god, Cena vs Show, Otunga and Johnny. For fuck sake, when will they learn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mean, seriously. Homeboy took an F-U through the table and he's wearing a neck brace and arm sling. Fuck outta here.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

More Cena over coming the odds....and that match is more like 1 on 1. Otunga and Johnny boy doesn't count.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Lobsterhead


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Whaaaat? How will Cena win with those obstacles?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

teddy is probally pissed


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

Foreign streams frustrate me


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT SELLING BY BIG JOHNNY SKINNY FAT ASS INDY HACKS LIKE PUNK AND BRYAN NEED TO LEARN METZLER WOULD BE PROUD DAVEFORRAWGM#.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So Big Ace doesn't work there but he can be in matches.

WWE logic: where is it?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

TOO MANY LIMES TOO MANY LIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SP103 said:


> "OH i hate SuperCena, but I love CM PUNK".
> 
> SuperCMPUNK has held that belt for 7 1/2 months now..Flippity flop fans.


I'm sorry but I think you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is that Jesus I see in a Jets jersey or did Tim Tebow grow a beard?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Laurinaitis is great I hope he stays...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so the real main event is first?....


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

SP103 said:


> "OH i hate SuperCena, but I love CM PUNK".
> 
> SuperCMPUNK has held that belt for 7 1/2 months now..Flippity flop fans.


cena would lose the belt just to win it back the next week
at least with punk theyre trying to legitimize it a bit


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

PLEASE PUNK AND SHEAMUS FUCKING FEUD AND UNITE THOSE FUCKING TITLES


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So stupid Cena got the storyline with Johnny boy that was Punks storyline.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

World champs opening the show AGAIN??????????? :cornette


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WWE Championship starts the show.

Cena ends the show in a match in which he'll be forced to "overcome the odds".

Hmm..I've never seen this before.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

It's falling asleep time !


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No one likes Sheamus Sorry Sheamus marks. He sucks.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Whaaaat? How will Cena win with those obstacles?


Oh god, I don't know. It's looking pretty dismal for everyone's favourite hero. It may be hard to watch.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk is on jimmy fallon... wow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena-Show, Otunga and John at the end ffs. Fuck this I will be in my bed before 3am


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE just gives no fucks about their world champions. Lawd.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Genuine lol'd at that


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone watching Punk on Jimmy Fallon?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ D-Bry and Kane are gonna get jobber entrances.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Let's go Islanders!

This is a perfect venue for Raw. It's small and it echoes like hell.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If this is the only segment with the World champions


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Back to midcard for Ziggler.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> WWE Championship starts the show.
> 
> Cena ends the show in a match in which he'll be forced to "overcome the odds".
> 
> Hmm..I've never seen this before.


We see this same shit every week!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

And the handicap match main events?? Damn Cena can't miss the overrun at all apparently.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

John Cena *is* the main-event.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Svart said:


> Oh god, I don't know. It's looking pretty dismal for everyone's favourite hero. It may be hard to watch.


That's why they call him John "Underdog" Cena.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't believe I didn't notice Foley wearing a suit, that must be a first.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

The champs open the show while a fired GM and John Cena close. 
In one of the biggest smarky crowds around.

i cannot wait to hear the live meltdown.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> WWE Championship starts the show.
> 
> Cena ends the show in a match in which he'll be forced to "overcome the odds".
> 
> Hmm..I've never seen this before.


Exactly. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So we're getting the most interesting story line on Raw over and done with for the night in the first half hour? WTF???


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Opening match: Two biggest champions.

Why not just have it laid out: Cena is S tier, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

gonna miss Johnny. hope this guest host with legends will be decent.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol they are getting rid of the champions in the first match? Stupid. Stupid. Stupid.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

sickofcena said:


> Anyone watching Punk on Jimmy Fallon?


Hell no who wants to watch that prick on Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

And WWE title relegated below Cena again.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol, the two world champions are in the opening match, but Cena in a fucking pointless handicap is main event again? It's honestly fucking unbelievable the way the whole company complete revolves around that cunt.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Let's go Islanders!
> 
> This is a perfect venue for Raw. It's small and it echoes like hell.


It's also one of the worst arenas in North America


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They can do better than Jimmy Fallon right?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Both world champions in opening match....fuck you WWE. This should be the main event, not that fucking Cena trash.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Spoiler: spoiler



Cena wins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> So Big Ace doesn't work there but he can be in matches.
> 
> WWE logic: where is it?


Shocked there isn't a stip where if Big Show and co. win Johnny is back as GM for no reason.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn, Cena in the main event. Sigh, he will easily beat all 3 of these guys with the help of Brodus Clay


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol lol punk and johnny. Im now seriously thinking of creating johnny on,wwe 12


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody crying "super punk" should look at the win loss record thread and get educated...


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

how will Cena overcome the Giant hes buried plenty of times, a jobber, and a crippled ex gm?? this is not possible!!!!!:no:


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Just putting this out there.

Is the WWE _incapable_ of telling a story that doesn't involve an on-air authority figure?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

If they don't even show a glimpse of a big summer storyline, or Ambrose tonight, WWE is officially retarded. This is my irrational logic and I'm sticking by it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CM Cena and Pale Cena to start Raw off in a tag match? Yeah value those titles WWE... value them.*


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Shocked there isn't a stip where if Big Show and co. win Johnny is back as GM for no reason.


No, it'll be a heel GM, who can make permanant decsions to rehire Big Ace.

Then Vicne will come out and apologise to the WWE Universe that he can't fire big Ace


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Matt Mendez JR said:


> Hell no who wants to watch that prick on Jimmy Fallon.


**raises hand**


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

will this be best show first, then a waste of time like NWO was? and really rather see ziggles out with DB then kane.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Always good to see Foley.

WWE's "fired" = one of the first guys out, status unchanged (he's making matches), 2 promos, involved in match. It's impossible to have a storyline where someone gets fired while actually thinking, "wow, so this is the last I'll ever see or hear from this guy." It kills the purpose.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Matt Mendez JR said:


> It's falling asleep time !


I thought you was gonna stop watching?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW THIS SHOW SUCKS :troll:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Would really like for Ambrose to debut later and beat down Foley. Gives enough time for Foley to "heal up" then they can interact and make their match for Summerslam. Good crowd for his debut too.

Anyway, no way Punk/Sheamus doesn't win this lol


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm guessing they want to keep Bryan's "image" a heel by not showing his entrance where he'll get the loudest pop of the night.
Also when the crowd is chanting Yes... expect to hear King "this crowd in NY must really want to see Sheamus kick Bryans head in huh cole hahaha"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Whoever said Cena's dog tag is the new World title was right. You got two World Champions on one show and they are treated like the Light-heavyweight and European champion.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> WWE Championship starts the show.
> 
> Cena ends the show in a match in which he'll be forced to "overcome the odds".
> 
> Hmm..I've never seen this before.


How can you have never seen this before, they do this all the ti.... waaaait. Sarcasm?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Two world champions in the opening match? LOL. Cena is fucking RAW. Sigh..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm only interested in this tag match because of AJ.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing but squash matches after this match


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pumped to see Punk on Fallon tonight. Should be awesome.

Looks like they're continuing this fucking Punk/Bryan/Kane feud. Fuckfuckfuckfuck. Punk won't be in main event segments until he starts feuding with someone relevant.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Over/Under on 3 wrestlers coming out to help Cena win handicap match?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

At least the crowd is hot for the John Cena Show tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So Cena main events once again while BOTH world champions are in the opening match? Seriously? I love WWE but this is absolutely ridiculous. This really does devalue the championship.


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

ICYMI

Dark Match

Dean Ambrose defeated Mike Kincaid via submission

Source: wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Kane had a good ass night and just as good of a morning.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both champions in a match is not good enough to mainevent, but a handicap match with Cena is. I dont even....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

part of me wants WWE to fail just cuz how they treat their world titles. its so stupid that they never end the show or end a ppv.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

I love it Punk is midcard it's great. He always was and will be an midcard champion at best.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice, no Jobber intro.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Kane and AJ made some sweet loving


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cena wins.


I doubt it. It's a 3 on 1 handicap match. Cena is the underdog..the obstacles..oh the obstacles.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> cena would lose the belt just to win it back the next week
> at least with punk theyre trying to legitimize it a bit


It's "legit" he can't get pinned or tap out in 8 straight PPV matches, including an ELIMINATION CHAMBER match AND a Triple Threat Match?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I take that back.. we do get D'Brys entrance. Whew.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm calling Punk vs. Sheamus feud. Like for real now. They are acting all buddy buddy, for the swerve.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BrianAmbrose said:


> I'm guessing they want to keep Bryan's "image" a heel by not showing his entrance where he'll get the loudest pop of the night.
> Also when the crowd is chanting Yes... expect to hear King "this crowd in NY must really want to see Sheamus kick Bryans head in huh cole hahaha"


*So much for that. *


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So Cena main events once again while BOTH world champions are in the opening match? Seriously? I love WWE but this is absolutely ridiculous. This really does devalue the championship.


They couldn't give a fuck about the championships, all they care about is fucking Cena, it's as simple as that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god i haaaaaate that delayed music start after the pyro.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I think I am actually kind of beginning to like Sheamus......


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

AmWolves10 said:


> No one likes Sheamus Sorry Sheamus marks. He sucks.


This is a contradiction. You claim nobody likes Sheamus while apologizing to his marks, which would indicate that you acknowledge that there ARE in fact people who like him. Also, Sheamus doesn't suck and your opinion is silly. That is all.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk's music went on during the entire break? And no jobber entrances?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kane takes a few mins out of his day from "taking care" of AJ


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dat Pop lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan...swoon.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

King always makes an "Agh" noise like it smells like shit when Kane comes out.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like for Ziggler to interfere in this match and continue a program with Sheamus. Perhaps that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That swag jacket.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've seen so much of these love triangle angles, that by the end of this "Daniel Bryan-Kane-CM Punk" Charde, Kane will be chockeslamming AJ all the way to hell, that's my opinion though.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Strange one that the Titan Tron entrance videos don't seem to be working properly at all. It's just the one image from the side of the tron is on the screen.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

No AJ huh? She must've gotten that big red pole last night. Gotta stay off her feet for a few days.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan's so fucking over it's insane


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DB getting those reactions! Always puts a stupid grin on my face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Pumped to see Punk on Fallon tonight. Should be awesome.
> 
> Looks like they're continuing this fucking Punk/Bryan/Kane feud. Fuckfuckfuckfuck. Punk won't be in main event segments until he starts feuding with someone relevant.



Well uhhh until someone relevant gets un-suspended/healthy, he'll feud with them.

Or until WWE decides to make D-Bry champ.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus: official WWE curtain jerker


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Bryan's so fucking over it's insane


*As he should be :*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Does this mean when Cena wins the belt again at some point he won't be main eventing Raw anymore? :troll


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Everybody is wearing red and black.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This tag match sounds like a post-show dark match? What a bad start to Foley's GM Career


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where's AJ? I need to see these love birds together!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

kane! use your hair! (lol)


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

R.A. Dickey - First pitcher to throw back to back one hitters in 68 years.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Watching the delayed broadcast is trippy. It's like being in a time warp. Foley's still talking on my screen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bazzer said:


> Punk's music went on during the entire break? And no jobber entrances?


They show promos/commercials during breaks and start replaying the music once they're back on air.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Bryan and Punk are in a match together and Cole just said they've developed a rivalry - hopefully this means they'll continue.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Bryan's so fucking over it's insane


He's the Messi of wrestling of course he should be over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those are the only people he's defended the title against, you fuckheads. :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

They mentioned Triple H's record being surpassed lol.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Everybody is wearing red and black.


They color-coordinated before the match. Since they're all second fiddle to Cena, they have to make their own fun.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The reason why this match is so must see is because there's just so much at stake.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why are they starting this match first?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I never in a million years thought I would say this but

I Miss JBL


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

im actually selfishly hoping raw sucks tonight so i dont feel bad about selling my tickets


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The Big Red Sex Machine! Kane! Ask AJ she digs the mask and Kane 3 foot long penis.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Antho10000 said:


> No AJ huh? She must've gotten that big red pole last night. Gotta stay off her feet for a few days.


:lmao Rep.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Former gms every week.... that means STEPHANIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

If they got kurt somehow I would fucking lose it


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> They show promos/commercials during breaks and start replaying the music once they're back on air.


I never knew that thanks.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

GothicBohemian said:


> Watching the delayed broadcast is trippy. It's like being in a time warp. Foley's still talking on my screen.


It's just a jump to the left..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane still has the best punch in the business.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The difference between those reigns and Punk's is that the WWE actually treated the others as their main attractions. This fuckery.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Second commercial in 22 minutes....really?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Daniel Bryan with the loudest pop. I'm wondering how this crowd will react to Paul Heyman


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm WWE blowing their load in the first half hour. Sounds about per usual.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent little match so far.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Who else is looking at the Dolan sign :lmao


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why are they starting this match first?


So there's enough time for 10000 Cena video recaps and his segment at the end.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Guys how many obstacles do you think John Cena is going to have to surpass tonight?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wouldn't it have been awesome if all 4 of these guys came out wearing John Cena t-shirts?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mike Adamle is coming back bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Johnny Ace made the tag match before he was fired. 

I thought his original plan was to Fire Cena. How could he make the match if he was going to fire Cena?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Mentioning Punk's reign is now long than Triple H's

Bet Punk loses the belt at Summerslam now


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is the Lio Messi of wrestling.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

LINK said:


> WOW THIS SHOW SUCKS :troll:


WORST RAW EVER.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

What does the winner of this match get? What's in it for the winner? What's at stake for the loser? Why should the audience care who wins? What's to stop them from putting on this same EXACT match next week regardless of who wins and who loses?

dat storytelling


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok I lost interest on Raw already ffs.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So Johnny Ace made the tag match before he was fired.
> 
> I thought his original plan was to Fire Cena. How could he make the match if he was going to fire Cena?


backup plan maybe?

Or... part of these magical iron-clad contracts.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> Guys how many obstacles do you think John Cena is going to have to surpass tonight?


Surely he cant win tonight hes against three men?...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LINK said:


> Hmm WWE blowing their load in the first half hour. Sounds about per usual.


You know, WWE and the fans having a sex is a good metaphor to continue and continue and continue. It really works.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if foley is going to have his office in uncomfortable places just like he was commissioner?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Johnny Ace made the tag match before he was fired.
> 
> I thought his original plan was to Fire Cena. How could he make the match if he was going to fire Cena?


Yup. 

There you go WWE-Making logical sense again. Nice observation.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So Johnny Ace made the tag match before he was fired.
> 
> I thought his original plan was to Fire Cena. How could he make the match if he was going to fire Cena?


Maybe the plot-lines for RAW are written by Michael Bay. That would explain a lot.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am trying to enjoy WWE right now but it feels so empty. They could really use a dominant heel stable for the top babyfaces to feud with.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

rikers10 said:


> Surely he cant win tonight hes against three men?...


Nexus says hello....sadly


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So Johnny Ace made the tag match before he was fired.
> 
> I thought his original plan was to Fire Cena. How could he make the match if he was going to fire Cena?


He'd have forced Cena to wrestle that one more match on Raw and then fired him anyway? 

But yeah, it's just another in the long line of fuck ups from WWE Creative these days.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TripleG said:


> So Johnny Ace made the tag match before he was fired.
> 
> I thought his original plan was to Fire Cena. How could he make the match if he was going to fire Cena?


You're not suppose to ask questions like that but don't be shocked if Cole will be fed in his headphones a piss poor explanation during some random match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Not gonna lie when I heard Foley's music hit it gave me an irrational hope that Ambrose is going to debut or say something tonight, then I remembered it's WWE and it won't happen. But this false hope is going to force me to watch this shitty, commercial and obstacle for John Cena ridden Raw.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I was actually hoping that Dean Ambrose would have debuted in that Mick Foley segment, just because I've avoided all the Ambrose promos and matches that have been posted on here, because I want to see what he is like without having a prior opinion on him. Strangely hyped to see him because of that.

Does anyone think that with the loose-cannon gimmick that Ambrose had in the indies could be used with AJ? To catapault him straight to the main event against Punk (if Ambrose really is that good?)

Doesn't even have to be over the title.

Just go with these main events at Summerslam:

Triple H v Brock Lesnar
WWE Championship: Daniel Bryan (c) v John Cena
World Heavyweight Championship: Sheamus (c) v ???
CM Punk v Dean Ambrose w/AJ

Even have Punk step in on Foley's behalf, kayfabe reason could be Punk knows how dangerous Ambrose is from his indie days, and Punk was in part inspired by Foley's career, plays into the whole 'Lost Generation' thing.

Also hoping for a Ryder appearance tonight, but not hopeful.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

BREAKING: cena must successfully swim across the long island sound and run to the arena while defeating various obstacles and then win his match or he is fired


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Funny how I can put a better storyline on wwe,12 lol


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why are they starting this match first?


because CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are boring. just getting it out of the way quick.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody know if Foley is the only legend that will appear for tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Regal back as perm GM please.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Foley was a nice surprise but this boring tag match is killing the show.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

I know this probably doesn't really mean anything, but they are still advertising a 2 on 1 match with Laurenitis and Big Show vs. Cena on July 23rd in St. Louis.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hades1313 said:


> Maybe the plot-lines for RAW are written by Michael Bay. That would explain a lot.


Not enough explosions or ass shots.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

If Ace won, Cena would have been fired on this RAW, not at NWO.
So him making that match is plausible.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> What does the winner of this match get? What's in it for the winner? What's at stake for the loser? Why should the audience care who wins? What's to stop them from putting on this same EXACT match next week regardless of who wins and who loses?
> 
> dat storytelling


The WWE writers fail to grasp that stakes are the number one most important factor in getting people to care about your story.

Goals and urgency being the other two.

GSU baby. I'm an amateur screenwriter. :evil:


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Sheamus will pin Bryan with The Brogue Kick


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Punk's title reign means nothing to me now. Tensai's proven he can take Punk's championship away from him any time he wants to.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

so kane kills the baby of lita and AJ and now Daniel Bryan.

That man has issues.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Will they ever let Punk close the show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Little Naitch about to drop the hammer.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy shit Guys check this shit out!!! If you turn off the sound and put on country music it's like Pink Floyd/Wizard of Oz. It tells a completely different story that doesn't suck.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Not enough explosions or ass shots.


Ahhhh yer right. Damn. Well I have no explanation then.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

We want AJ?

I love you New York crowds


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

was that a faint we want AJ chant?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

No AJ yet?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Will they ever let Punk close the show?


As long as he has the title, nope.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Am I hearing 'We Want AJ!' chants?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

nba2k10 said:


> Anybody know if Foley is the only legend that will appear for tonight


No you have 1 more and 2 rumors to be there


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Big Daddy Diesel has been doing well with this Raw so far imo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't get it, what's wrong with being called Greatest of All Time Face?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bet AJ comes out in a wheelchair later. She's now in the 3 foot club


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Will they ever let Punk close the show?


Yes. When Cena has to overcome all the odds to beat him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Goddamn people, AJ will be there... fuck!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"WE WANT AJ...WE WANT A..oh fuck it."
New York Jr. :lmao


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> The WWE writers fail to grasp that stakes are the number one most important factor in getting people to care about your story.
> 
> Goals and urgency being the other two.
> 
> GSU baby. I'm an amateur screenwriter. :evil:


What's a bigger stake than getting a victory over BOTH World Champions at once? A team consisting of, theoretically, the top two guys in the company. They're putting on a good match, there's a back story and there's definitely reason for each team to want to win - what more do you want?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Regal back as perm GM please.*


I would never complain about WWE again.

Okay, that's a blatant lie, but I would be really nice about WWE for like a week.

Or just a day.

Alright, I wouldn't insult WWE until like an hour after the announcement.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah this match needs to end.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Bring out AJ already screw this match.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Sheamus is underrated in the ring. He easily is ten fold better than Cena or Punk.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

What are they shouting after "Daniel Bryan!"?

Are they shouting "What" back?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> As long as he has the title, nope.


More like if Cena is still around, nope.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamn people, AJ will be there... fuck!*


I hope AJ will be there to fuck. 

Wait...I misread that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Indy Legend with a Big Red Monster vs. an Indy Legend with a Big Red Monster. So far so good.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I think its crazy that kane at 45 still goes off the top ropes like that. He must have knees of steel.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

kind of a boring match honestly.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevin Nash can save this show if he wants...come out to the ring, powerbombs to the small mid card guys, two in the ring, leave. Old school Wolfpack style!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This match is fucking boring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> More like if Cena is still around, nope.


Same difference :lmao
Sad.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

God how bad is WWE or how good is AJ if their saying we want AJ wow she has reached that level impressive stuff from her.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wow this crowd is alive


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sheamus actually looks human in this match. Interesting choice of having him being the beat-down babyface while giving Punk the hot-tag. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

VRsick said:


> I think its crazy that kane at 45 still goes off the top ropes like that. He must have knees of steel.


Or knee pads.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Even this once passionate Long Island crowd is losing its steam. WWE is doing its best to make its fans to not care.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> What's a bigger stake than getting a victory over BOTH World Champions at once? A team consisting of, theoretically, the top two guys in the company. They're putting on a good match, there's a back story and there's definitely reason for each team to want to win - what more do you want?


The victory would mean nothing.

If they win, it would change absolutely nothing.

There are no stakes. Nothing is on the line. I'm not saying the match is bad, it's just that WWE can't write for shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, who called Jerry Lawler saying the "YES" chants aren't actually Bryan fans?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

DB is over af.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Only way Punk ever closes the show is if he's closing it with Cena.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sorry... I tried guys but unless its a promo or backstage the show's going on mute.

"Yes chants. Do you think they are actually Daniel Bryan fans Cole?"
- King


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I like tonight's crowd.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

If Ryder's not on this show tonight people are gonna fucking go crazy. Hopefully he wasn't in the dark match or on superstars.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Punk has even adopted Orton's "scoop slam" lol.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

FearIs4UP said:


> kind of a boring match honestly.


Yep.

OH MY GOD Lawler is acknowledging that Bryan _may_ have fans. xD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just can't at Jermaine Jackson making fun of someone's face. Really now?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> The WWE writers fail to grasp that stakes are the number one most important factor in getting people to care about your story.
> 
> Goals and urgency being the other two.


Try and tell that to the Punk/Bryan marks who slurp the same damn match they put on week after week, month after month. 

YEA THE SHOW SUCKS BUT HEY AT LEAST WE GOT PUNK AND BRYAN! ONLY GOOD PART OF THE SHOW!


I can't wait until Punk v. Bryan 13... not to be confused with Punk v. Bryan 12 or Punk v. Bryan 11.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES AJ


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wtf


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

omg i luv AJ.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is AJ doing.:lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Kevin Nash can save this show if he wants...come out to the ring, powerbombs to the small mid card guys, two in the ring, leave. Old school Wolfpack style!


Yes let him come out and do that so that his quads blews up.on him


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

She's such a jackass sometimes.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Its Harley!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

DAT AJ POP


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

omg that chick is crazy


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What...the...fuck....


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

She has officially won me over.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Da fuck is she wearing?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

SWEET MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

she got a pop


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha. This is such a great story.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

That's my bitch, y'all!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Now that's funny.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Da hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

IT"S AKane


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, what :lmao


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL DAT AJ


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

AJ trying to be Harley Quinn?

I can get on board.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol kanes following the pussy


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's happened... It's happened... :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......I don't even know..........


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh my fucking god this is awesome!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh my god, I just spit out my drink. A-fucking-J. :lmao


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

That just happened.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The cum from that pole scarred her face...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL AJ is more over than 90% of the male roster


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh dear god. I don't even have the words.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

That's fantastic.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Holy fuck is that is that Diesel? With a mask? Wolfpac baby... Big Sexy is here!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

/facepalm


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if Kane gave her that mask after the sweet lovin they had last night.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

EH WTF LOL!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lmao

She really is the best thing on Raw at the moment.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

lmfao, aj has now reached god status


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it wrong I heard AJ's music as Regal at first?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would be more impressed if she was wearing only the mask...


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sorry. This is stupid. AJ has no motive for any of this other than to be involved in the story. She doesn't benefit in any way, shape or form from any of this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my God, I hate this fucking feud.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

THE FUCK?! LOL


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha @ that whole ending.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Aj :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol 

Waits patiently for AJ gif..


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

CM Punk just did Ground and Pound hardcore dance moves.

L OH FUCKING L.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I was falling asleep till AJ coming out. :lmao

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*kAne J was kinda funny*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao this Aj story is getting crazier and crazier. how long will it last though. i hope it still remains them 3 instead of just being Kane and Punk.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

HAAAGHAGAHHAAHAHHAAHAHAH OH MY FUCKING GOD. I WAS DRINKING ORANGE JUICE AND I SPIT IT OUT ON MY KEYBOARD WTF????? WAS THAT?????? AJ???? KANE MASK? LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

its fucking official she is the harley quinn of wwe im laughing my ass off


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf did they really need Bryan to take the pin like _THAT?_


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

NO WWE! Please don't cover her face up


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Kane's dick has mind altering powers


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Fuck WWE fpalm.... You job out the most OVER wrestler in the ring! Good fucking job listening to fans


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

DAT MASK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For the second week in a row, AJ was the star of the match.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

so where did Kane take AJ last night? I doubt he just dropped her off at the airport.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jumped the shark. Jumped...the damn shark.

And yeah, my theory about how this will play out is coming true. Punk will use AJ to continue to win. She'll become a nuisance, he'll tell her off, she snaps and he loses the title. Dat WWE booking.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

God I love AJ she is so fucking random.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor Bryan took the fall.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Harley Queen?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm dying! That better not be the only appearance she makes tonight


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

:russo ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Loved that GTS/Brogue Kick combo.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao That was brilliant.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Bryan got murdered lol


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

AJ as Kane was hilarious, show has been great so far.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kane looks confused yet oddly aroused...doesn't know to rape and make have his demon child or choke slam


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is horrible. 

Lesnar/HHH? hell yeah.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Back to jobbervile for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Fuck WWE fpalm.... You job out the most OVER wrestler in the ring! Good fucking job listening to fans


In that arena Punk is more over than Bryan. Did you not hear his pop compared to Bryan?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

See what happens when Kane gives you that good three foot penis?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow that is McMahon straight taking a shit on Bryan fans... LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This show needs more AJ.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

some epic gifs from AKane incoming


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

inb4 Bryan is deemed "burried" by the crowd.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Lesnar tonight?
Yeah by via satelite.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Lesnar! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

And once again the top titles in the entire company get buried for John Cena.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Please fucking god let Lesnar actually be there in person.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

lol it's actually looking like it's going to be CM Punk vs. Kane one on one for the next feud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

robass83 said:


> HAAAGHAGAHHAAHAHHAAHAHAH OH MY FUCKING GOD. I WAS DRINKING ORANGE JUICE AND I SPIT IT OUT ON MY KEYBOARD WTF????? WAS THAT?????? AJ???? KANE MASK? LOL


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

This might be the first relationship Kane has been in where HE is the more sane one.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Not sure why people are so crazed over AJ. She's nothing special


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Jumped the shark. Jumped...the damn shark.
> 
> And yeah, my theory about how this will play out is coming true. Punk will use AJ to continue to win. She'll become a nuisance, he'll tell her off, she snaps and he loses the title. Dat WWE booking.


Fatal Attraction

#deadrabbits


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Fuck WWE fpalm.... You job out the most OVER wrestler in the ring! Good fucking job listening to fans


The most over wrestler in the ring just hit the GTS, actually.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! JUST WHEN I THOUGHT SHIT COULDN'T GET BETTER...THAT FUCKIN HAPPENS!!! SHE SKIPPED HER CRAZY ASS AROUND IN A KANE OUTFIT!! IM DEAD!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Come on Brock, save this show.

AJ is terrible actress BTW, this stupid gimmick is completely unnatural.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> This is horrible.
> 
> Lesnar/HHH? hell yeah.


Go away.

Btw Brock isn't showing up.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"Chicks dig the mask" - Kane 2003


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

ICYMI

WWE Superstars

Zack Ryder defeated Drew McIntyre with a Rough Ryder off the top rope

Source- wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

2 hours of AJ = awesome
2 hours of Impact = awesome 
2 hours of Raw = Shit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Harley Kane


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

AJ fucking rules


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Dat bitch be crazy


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

James1o1o said:


> In that arena Punk is more over than Bryan. Did you not hear his pop compared to Bryan?


I heard Punk get booed when he was going his moves of doom to Bryan, did you not? The finish also got booed, not to forget that Bryan was the only wrestler in the ring to get his name chanted! The crowd was electric for sure, but no one chanted Punk's name.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm glad to see the Kane/AJ/Punk/Bryan thing continue on one hand, but on the other, why is it that PPVs never settle any feud these days? Even WM doesn't. Jesus, scale back on the number of PPVs.

Was I seeing things, or did Bryan try to tag the wrong guy?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> kane looks confused yet oddly aroused...doesn't know to rape and make have his demon child or choke slam


Trust me, you'll know when Kane is aroused.

It will look like a three foot tent with two rolled up sleeping bags in the front of his pants.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Lesnar to come out, Ambrose to come out and get fed, then be a jobber.

That's what I expect


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Redrox said:


> AJ as Kane was hilarious, show has been great so far.


wo wo wo wo positivity is not permitted in these here parts.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Fuck WWE fpalm.... You job out the most OVER wrestler in the ring! Good fucking job listening to fans


But it was Bryan that took the pin, not Punk or Sheamus..

And he took two finishers for Gods sake. He wasn't jobbed out.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't wait for morons to rave on for the next week saying AJ was the highlight of the show for that one bit.

I like AJ, but her fans are pathetic sometimes.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Alim said:


> Not sure why people are so crazed over AJ. She's nothing special


Don't talk about AJ like that she is the star of the WWE right now. She get's more of a reaction than Cena and Punk put together.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Come on Brock, save this show.


You really think Brock is showing up lol?

He shows up less than Dwayne.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

AJ .. Hmm she got dick! You see what kane 3 foot penis do to women? They had them wanting more. Even the almighty AJ felt for the greatness of kane penis.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

nugoyxi said:


> ICYMI
> 
> WWE Superstars
> 
> ...


He couldn't even get on the show in Long Island.:lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> See what happens when Kane gives you that good three foot penis?


Alright alright alriiiight.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lol @ people who think a 5'7" heel shouldn't take pinfalls.

You had a reason to be mad at Wrestlemania - but since then he has gotten over, has been involved in big title programmes and made look credible against this level of guys (despite coming up short more often than not).

People just love to hear themselves whine.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking hope Ambrose shows on Raw tonight! Foley in his home town has to be more than just a coincidence!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Alim said:


> Not sure why people are so crazed over AJ. She's nothing special


Besides being the most compelling character in the company right now? :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

To all my fellow Bryan fans, the man isn't buried yet. He had to take the fall for the storyline. Although my hatred for Sheamus grows with every Brogue Kick.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Lesnar! FUCK YEAH!


Bob Dole agrees with this statement. Bob Dole.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> inb4 Bryan is deemed "burried" by the crowd.


Heh. Sheamus gets nothing from that pin, just like he got nothing from the 18 second win at Maina. All the heat is on AJ and she's playing both Kane and CM Punk. The storyline is so easy to understand, yet people will go crazy over a meaningless tag match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> But it was Bryan that took the pin, not Punk or Sheamus..


Exactly. He's more over then both of them. Sheamus has been getting booed left and right and Punk's starting to get lukewarm reactions. Fans are seeing how boring both of them are.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> In that arena Punk is more over than Bryan. Did you not hear his pop compared to Bryan?


which is why the whole match was the crowd cheering for/against bryan right?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> But it was Bryan that took the pin, not Punk or Sheamus..
> 
> And he took two finishers for Gods sake. He wasn't jobbed out.


Bryan got his name chanted and had both his opponents booed at different points of the match for wrestling him. He was CLEARLY the most over there.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

magcynic said:


> I'm sorry. This is stupid. AJ has no motive for any of this other than to be involved in the story. She doesn't benefit in any way, shape or form from any of this.


Sure she does. Hell there's even options. Either she distracted Kane to make D Bry vulnerable (she's making it so he is hurt, just like she was hurt: hell hath no fury like a woman scorned) OR she's constantly making it so Punk gets wins, making him trust her so when the time is right she can go back to Bryan. Or she's in noone's corner in particular but has just lost it and is fucking with all of them, depending weekly on who just happened to catch her interest. OR.. hell I could go on for a while I think and the commercial is over. Needless to say I love this whole AJ business.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at Ziggler being back with Swagger.


leon79 said:


> Alright alright alriiiight.


!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> He couldn't even get on the show in Long Island.:lol


I'm shocked he won his match on Superstars, was sure he'd lose to Tensai or some other guy.

And now Jack Swagger talking. Jesus.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

How on earth do they get those statistics? How do they know the gender of the person watching the TV?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh my god... please break them up please


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes the split.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bout fucking time that the man is on screen. Swagger is getting Vickie.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

they are breaking up this awful tag team that could have been an awesome tag team.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to this again for Ziggler???


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lesnar can't save shit he's horible are you that blind?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like we gonna get to see Ziggler beat the crap outa Swagger!


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

jack swagger and ziggler are fighting lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Are they really fighting over Vickie?

-barf-


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Swagger and Ziggler back together


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> This might be the first relationship Kane has been in where HE is the more sane one.


dying


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God, Ziggler needs to go out on his own.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Pick Swagger please!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

WE WANT ZIGGLER!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is where ziggler turns face.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone try turning the volume off and listening to country music? It makes this scene a lot different. Essentially VG is getting a VD from her gang bang with Swag and Zigs.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WE WANT ZIGGLER.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

We want Ziggler chants!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

We Want Ziggler chants?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Can't wait for morons to rave on for the next week saying AJ was the highlight of the show for that one bit.
> 
> I like AJ, but her fans are pathetic sometimes.


I agree.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I never thought I would say this but let swagger win so ziggler loses vickie


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

we want Ziggler we want Ziggler we want Ziggler


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

WE WANT ZIGGLER! chants.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Listen at the fans chant "WE WANT SHEAMUS" aint that right King?*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Ziggler face turn TONIGHT! the crowd loved him last night, they'll love him more tomorrow.


And lol if Big Show turns face tonight.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Alright. Ziggs v Swagga

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Can someone please tell me why the fans are supposed to care about Brock Lesnar seeing as we've already seen him *lose*?

Hey I know you lost and all... but boy we can't wait to see what happens when you come back and take on Triple H. Can the game overcome this monster? Tune in!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Ace laughing? You'd think he'd be pissed off.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

hmmm like a poster said before, Foley is on tonight. Possible Ambrose debut?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I love the knee jerk reactions I read on here... Beyond comical... Bryan loses a tag match and he's done... Sheamus got pinned last week and I guess his push is over too right? Come back down to earth please and get a grip...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dat grin


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"One on one, John Cena can't beat you." 

Um, he has every time they fought.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Why is Ace laughing? You'd think he'd be pissed off.


Clearly has something up his sleeve.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Annnd time to watch something else for an hour


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Just remember, these shitty locker rooms house an N.H.L. franchise.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Where is Eve nowadays? I guess that means she's fired too?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

WE WANT ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

ziggles gettin a shot solo after the phenomenal match last night to open NWO? we can hope


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wtf is that coffee holder wearing


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ziggler to turn face. already hearing the chants. Guy will be a great face.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> "One on one, John Cena can't beat you."
> 
> Um, he has every time they fought.


Actually he said "One on one John Cena *can* beat you."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Big Show has his crabby pants on.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Listen to that pop!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Exactly. He's more over then both of them. Sheamus has been getting booed left and right and Punk's starting to get lukewarm reactions. Fans are seeing how boring both of them are.


No he's not. Punk is much more over than Bryan. Both tonight and especially last night proved that. And so is Sheamus.

A lot of the Bryan fans seem to be blinded by their love for him. He's over, but not to the extent as you lot think he is.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Pick Ziggler Please! Keep him a JOBBER!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Show's going to knock out his teammates in the main event. :lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Ziggler getting dem pops.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Show needs to change the name of his finisher to the *IRON CLAD CONTACT!!!!*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty damn huge pop for Ziggler there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler is so over with the smark crowds.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Decent pop for Ziggler


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Wow, watching this live with you guys is hilarious.

You "jump ship" constantly, change opinions (in a bad way) all the time, from second to second. xD

I'll be constant here: the match was sorta boring, and AJ was really random.
I think her misuse continues, just like her potential in the angle overall.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Dat Pop!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, the loser of this match is actually the winner?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

First HHH HHH'd Punk's momentum, then a perfectly fine feud between Jericho turns into a "der yo sister smokes weed" pissing contest and now he's in a love square with Joey Jeremiah as the prize. This is why I only care about his looks now.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

best in the world !


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish AJ would come back. I would laugh my ass off if she just skipped around the ring the entire show.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ziggler pop!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ziggler's face turn is gonna happen tonight.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Heel vs Heel nice.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Dat pop, hopefully this is the start if his long over due singles push.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Do u think Otunga really has coffee in that mug. I'm thinkin it's prolly whiskey or something to get him through these terrible storylines with Cena every week.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

Big Show: I don't find anything funny. Anything at all 

Yeah, that was pretty much my review of knucklehead


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I pray Ziggler loses and goes solo. He's ready. Fuck Swagger


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Buckley said:


> Clearly has something up his sleeve.


Lord Tensai will attack Cena again after the match?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Ziggler is a face in every Smark city

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I want Swagger to win because Ziggler needs out.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

checkcola said:


> So, the loser of this match is actually the winner?


Unless Ziggler wins and tells Vickie he doesn't need her.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope Swagger beats Ziggler, just so that Ziggler is on his own the way he should be without that fucking annoying bag of cats in a meat suit.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Funny, we are rooting here that Ziggler loses, right?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ziggler to win. Then say to Vickie that he doesnt need her anyway. Boom. Logical booking.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler to get counted out and leave Swagger with Vickie.. thus turning into a mega face?
Please please please.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler looks bland without Vickie in his entrance.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler <3


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler really is the best character the company has anymore. That's kind of sad. Loads of talent but the characters are so dull.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I feel like fans want to like awesome wrestlers like Ziggler and Bryan. Kind of renews my faith in wrestling fans.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler to win and say he don't want Vickie plz.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Actually he said "One on one John Cena *can* beat you."


Ah. I misheard.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MoneyMoneyYeahYeah said:


> Big Show: I don't find anything funny. Anything at all
> 
> Yeah, that was pretty much my review of knucklehead


#nailedit


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


Yes he was Nicky.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


Yes. I believe he was Nicky.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man WWE sucks :/ Can't even take advantage of a good crowd. Did they purposely suck to kill the crowd?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LETS GO SWAGGER!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


Yes. I hope Ziggler loses so he can go solo. Hoping for a face turn and push.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


He was Nicky. Human shit fell over him due to Triple HHH. Triple H literally buried Dolph Ziggler in shit, no shovel needed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's go swagger! come on ziggler needs to lose it's time to drop vickie it's time! it's ziggler time!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


I'd ask if you are new here, but I ain't blind.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

i can see this cena v show/ johnny / otunga putting john out with a broken neck or something silly, going to the divorce hearings and coming back fine 2 weeks later like #CENASMILE im wolverine kiddies!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope Khali is in action tonight.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

2 hours of AJ = awesome
2 hours of Impact = awesome
2 hours of raw = boring


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Amber B said:


> First HHH HHH'd Punk's momentum, then a perfectly fine feud between Jericho turns into a "der yo sister smokes weed" pissing contest and now he's in a love square with Joey Jeremiah as the prize. This is why I only care about his looks now.


You'd still bang though


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If either of these two turn face, you've gotta assume they have to turn Orton heel when he returns.

The entire roster can't be loaded with faces that constantly stay pushed.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


Correct. He was Nick.

EDIT: Oh hang on *checks join date* You should already know. fpalm


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Fucking Old Spice ads are jokes.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OH fuck Talking Popcorn! I should not have taken the blue and red pill Morpheus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> Ziggler to win. Then say to Vickie that he doesnt need her anyway. Boom. Logical booking.


He's in front of the right crowd to do it, hope they pull the trigger.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd mark if Ziggler won then turned down Vickie


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> Unless Ziggler wins and tells Vickie he doesn't need her.


Yeah, seems like the best way to go if you want to completely turn him face.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Ziggler to win and say he don't want Vickie plz.





YES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Please let Ziggler win and tell Vickie to kick rocks


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Was Ziggler once part of the Spirit Squad??


Yeah,he,was Nicky


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

FUCK!!! I forgot that the Summer Olympics are coming up again. That stupid Michael Phillips Subway ad reminded me. I hate that guy and his big ears.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

off topic but whats the point of hashtags on a forum?? kinda annoying...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls if they're bringing back stars of the past, that means we have a chance to see the GOAT Billy Gunn reunite with his son.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The crowd is gonna turn Ziggler face just like they did Sheamus, cept hopefully WWE doesn't fuck over Sheamus when he beat Bryan in 18 sec, now he's booed half the time.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barnabyjones said:


> i can see this cena v show/ johnny / otunga putting john out with a broken neck or something silly, going to the divorce hearings and coming back fine 2 weeks later like #CENASMILE im wolverine kiddies!


"Cena's Career is over!"


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Swagger got the jobber entrance


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Swagger w/ the jobber entrance so by logic that means he will lose.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Swagger has a nice little theme, too bad he sucks and is an overrated wrestler.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Longest. Running. Weekly. Episodic. Show. In. Television. HISTORY.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

awesome tickets for Night of Champions start selling on the 23rd. i'll be going to that event even if the ppv could possibly suck lol. Been going to Raw and ppv shows that come to boston for years now. Can't wait.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

NO shoes NO shirt NO problems... Wow Swagger's lisp is gone yay!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not watching but has big sexy showed up so far? I want to see Punk ether him on the mic one more time.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this gonna be a Ziggler face turn!?!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> If either of these two turn face, you've gotta assume they have to turn Orton heel when he returns.
> 
> The entire roster can't be loaded with faces that constantly stay pushed.


Sure they could. There hasn't been more than one credible heel on the roster in years. Lately it's been Big Show. Prior to that it was Mark Henry. There hasn't been a crop of credible heels in a long time now. It's mostly been a team of faces dominating their dastardly foes.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Two incredibly talented wrestlers wrestling wtf


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Holy balls if they're bringing back stars of the past, that means we have a chance to see the GOAT Billy Gunn reunite with his son.


lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

YimYac said:


> Swagger got the jobber entrance


Which suits him perfectly.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark_Link said:


> Yeah,he,was Nicky


Thanks, that shits been buggin me all day and I was too lazy to use Google.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Shes naked under that shawl.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys has Ryder had a match tonight already. If Vince doesn't put him on RAW Ryder is gonna flip.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler seems pathologically intent on preventing anyone but Cena ever being put over.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kurt Angle vs Billy Gunn. The "can't shine their shoes" version.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LETS GO ZIGGLER!!!!!

Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Lawler: Equals? LOL!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

RUH-ROH!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Dolph is the one carrying the damn team king you old bastard.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope to hell that was just a great sell by Ziggler.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I kinda want to see Ziggler win, then ZigZag Vickie.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jack Swagger's hair doesn't help his street cred...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy shit, let's go Sheamus chants and he isn't even wrestling.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Ziggler will carry Swagger to an great match because he's Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

That almost looked like a genuine injury. Got scared for a minute there, they obviously want to give him momentum.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Ziggler's gonna win then tell Vickie to fuck off.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Please let be a sell. Please let be a sell.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ziggler playing the face here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> Kurt Angle vs Billy Gunn. The "can't shine their shoes" version.


Ziggler > Gunn. Easily.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit, Ziggs is gonna win the crowd by working through the injury and winning!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That landing looked legit ugly

Ziggler's such an epic seller that we can't tell the difference though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Jack Swagger's hair doesn't help his street cred...


lol. Like he had any to begin with.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

booned said:


> Shes naked under that shawl.


I'm going to be imagining this in my mind all night.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK IS BIG SEXY?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Ziggler sounds like a kid :lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't want Ziggler to turn face, but if it gets rid of Vicky then so be it.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Jack Swagger's hair doesn't help his street cred...


Neither does his speech impediment.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> awesome tickets for Night of Champions start selling on the 23rd. i'll be going to that event even if the ppv could possibly suck lol. Been going to Raw and ppv shows that come to boston for years now. Can't wait.


Wonder if the world champions will actually main event Night Of Champions?

Serious question.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Please let be a sell. Please let be a sell.


This. Ziggler's playing the face here, makes me wonder if they're planning something...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

lol @ im badder than you from the lisp


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger gettin' that "go away" heat! 8*D


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Vickie beautiful? Not really a fan of dressing up dogs cole...creulty


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

tap!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

No MITB qualifying matches yet..........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler's hair is so damaged. 
It upsets me.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

KEVIN NASH KEVIN NASH KEVIN NASH


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

>Work on knee the whole match
>Slap on ankle lock

Swagger is taking lessons from Angle again.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Retarded Biff Tannen starting to bore the crowd.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear god. Do you want to know how to create interest in your milestones, WWE? Stop fucking telling everyone that your half assed product is the "longest running show".


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't wait in about 2 weeks when everyone will be posting "Ziggler is SOOO much better as a heel. He's so generic and sucks as a face" around here.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

so they are just calling dolphs fameasser a zig zag now?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

ToxieDogg said:


> Wonder if the world champions will actually main event Night Of Champions?
> 
> Serious question.


Only if Cena is in a match with one of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. That was sudden. I hope Ziggler isn't injured. This could be very bad.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ziggler's hair is so damaged.
> It upsets me.


Would you? I imagine his hair would go like that during sex as well.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

part 1 complete

now kick that bitch to the curb


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

If this happens in,the middle of this match. 

Cus im an ass man tun tun cus im an ass man tun tun whooo! I will mark out,so bad


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol lost to one move


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES
Now get of Vicky, Ziggler.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

no:cuss:


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

The Start of SuperZiggler


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

We need Wolfpack music in the background the entire show, with 20 Jackknifes from Big Sexy in a row. 5.7 quarters.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a shitty finish... And has anyone ever taped out to swaggers ankle lock?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit.... Break them up already.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lol vickie


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger turns into Potato without Vicky.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Would have liked if that went longer.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Rocky316ae you called Angle vs. Billy Gunn damn!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well there goes Ziggler being over


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

noooooo


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

dammit. Get rid of her


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Vicky wants some of that Kane stick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Back to Superstars for Swagger. He might even get released.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wait...... what?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Dolph and Vickie kissing, so romantic


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol I've said it before and I'll say it again. If these corrupt GM's were truly hell bent on abusing their power and sticking it to their enemies, they'd go all out. Fuck these lame handicap matches. Put these motherfuckers to work. 

Johnny Ace hates Cena so much? Then show us. Put Cena in a match against Big Show, Otunga, Kane, Swagger, Ryback, Ziggler, Epico, Sin Cara, and Cody Rhodes in a 9 on 1 no DQ extreme rules match.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No face turn... No losing Vicki... No reason to enjoy life anymore.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And Ziggler face turn is aborted.... :no:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow I wanted him to lose so bad. What the hell is Ziggler still with Vicki for? Dumb.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they're going to keep her with Ziggler for now. Ugh. Swagger needs her much more than Ziggler needs her.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

barf... why ziggler why... i needa chug some pepto now


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

LINK said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BIG SEXY?


She's just been on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tedious said:


> Would you? I imagine his hair would go like that during sex as well.


I wouldn't. His jaw is too overpowering.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait...that's it?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Michael Cole: THE MAN WHO BROKE THE BAT!

BANE LESNAR!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Christian Bale voice.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lame. Ziggler won't get a serious push with Vickie around.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Brahck Brahck Brahck


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

She could crack walnuts with those thighs.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Triple H with that over the top voice...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HHH and his fpalmworthy Batman voice


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

"You want Ziggler to turn face?
LOL NOPE."


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's [sword] fight! [My sledghammer] will be waiting!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Swagger needs Vickie more and Ziggler needs to be face.

Confusing, but I haven't given up faith yet. At least Ziggler has SOMETHING going on.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how this segment isn't even over yet and Cole is already rambling about HHHLESNARLASTNIGHTNOWAYOUTHHHLASTNIGHTHHHNOWWAYOUTHHHHHHHHHHH, then they cut to a vignette before Ziggler even leaves the ramp.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Or have Ziggler win but not turn him and keep Vickie. Alright then..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone impressed with Ziggler's selling of the Ankle Lock? I sure as hell was. Looked like he was crawling for his life.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope AJ comes out of that limo.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Good Ol Classic Limo Pull up I missed those.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Gotta lol @ people that thought Ziggler would turn face and lose Vickie. The guy isn't over unless he's in a smarky arena. They're not turning him face due to smarks cheering him, if they worked like that Bryan would be a face right now.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Fuck me, America has far too many adverts.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

damn it ziggler everyone want's you to drop vickie you are better if you are solo! you have the skills


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ecw chants coming up


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wsupden said:


> Christian Bale voice.


WWWOOOOHHEEEEEEAAAAARRRRRR IS SHEEEEE?!


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Kurt Angle vs Billy Gunn. The "can't shine their shoes" version.


Ziggler's much better than Gunn, and he's more comparable to Mr. Perfect.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

lol is that really the offical MITB promo


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dammit WWE just pull the damn trigger on a real singles push for Ziggler. He's ready. Vickie does nothing but drag him down now.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Worried Dolph Ziggler is hurt. That doesn't seem like just "normal" selling.

Dolph Ziggler to win 2013 Royal Rumble and challenge massive heel World Champion Randy Orton 
"I want that to be me".

or realistically Dolph Ziggler /w Vickie vs. Santino in a comedy feud.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Only if Cena is in a match with one of them.


Yeah, I know 

Just seems pointless having a PPV based around the championships when the championships have been promoted on air like lower mid-card titles since Xmas.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> YES
> Now get of Vicky, Ziggler.


You know he will. He'll kick Vicki to the curb and turn face. It'll be Edge, Vicki all over again.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The fact that old man Lawler just questioned whether Lesnar would answer the challenge himself instantly tells me Lesnar is 100% not there. Fuck.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

well at least swagger isn't dragging i guess and ziggler still can get the ME push. Cant blame wwe when all your heels get hurt or suspended or are big show on keeping the good heels as heelish as they can


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Lol I've said it before and I'll say it again. If these corrupt GM's were truly hell bent on abusing their power and sticking it to their enemies, they'd go all out. Fuck these lame handicap matches. Put these motherfuckers to work.
> 
> Johnny Ace hates Cena so much? Then show us. Put Cena in a match against Big Show, Otunga, Kane, Swagger, Ryback, Ziggler, Epico, Sin Cara, and Cody Rhodes in a 9 on 1 no DQ extreme rules match.


You do know Cena would still win right?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> We need Wolfpack music in the background the entire show, with 20 Jackknifes from Big Sexy in a row. 5.7 quarters.


why are you so worried about quarter hour ratings?


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Just put AJ with Ziggler if you want to put an woman with him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vickie Guerrero is definitely worth fighting over.

Heck Vickie's thick, meaty, droolworthy thighs alone are worth fighting over.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ziggler staying with Vicky is a testament of how horrible Swagger is.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If Lesnar was there, they will promote it so it's probably Heyman. Still great.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Del Rio is swimming in champagne


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

We all know Paul Heyman is going to get a pop


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Matt Mendez JR said:


> Just put AJ with Ziggler if you want to be an woman with him.


No, that's D-Bry's end game.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That Spiderman movie looks awful


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

King just possibly let the cat out the bag that Lesnar isn't there.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> The fact that old man Lawler just questioned whether Lesnar would answer the challenge himself instantly tells me Lesnar is 100% not there. Fuck.


Of course he's not there. Rather hear Heyman answer HHH than Brock. Brock's only good for fighting. Not talking.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*I really do miss Shawn Michaels and Edge so much. Everything seems so empty without them.*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many reboots does Spiderman need?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

People should just be thankful that Ziggler won a match on Raw and is done with tag team filler.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Vinny Mac to come out of that limo.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

This show is so damn random. It makes me think random thoughts, like how much I hate orange spray tan.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Wow I wanted him to lose so bad. What the hell is Ziggler still with Vicki for? Dumb.


I was about to say WWE would be out of business quickly if they did immediate gratification on their story-lines, but - it seemed to work during the Att Era. I blame Stephanie, she's evil, and shit at her job.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

We want Sable!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler featured on a Smackdown commercial? Not bad.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm on a stream and during the ads the streamers play weird music :lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Vickie Guerrero is definitely worth fighting over.
> 
> Heck Vickie's thick, meaty, droolworthy thighs alone are worth fighting over.


If your a T-Rex


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

They pushing zigs,yes,yes yes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at airing a Smackdown commercial asking if Fella is still World Champ when he already opened the show as the World Champ.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

leon79 said:


> How many reboots does Spiderman need?


This is the first reboot...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Debut of SOCKO!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> We need Wolfpack music in the background the entire show, with 20 Jackknifes from Big Sexy in a row. 5.7 quarters.


Must everything be about ratings? Can it not just be about enjoying the show?

Every damn post you're subtly trying to point out who sucks, or who's great, or what will do great ratings. Just stop. Futhermore, you've complained about the product/roster/whatever for as long as I can remember, but you still watch. Just stop.

I'll give you a bit of credit though -- you're probably the most succesfull troll of all time. The way you don't respond to posts like these makes me hate you.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

It's Dolph and Bryan's time they are so over with the crowd it's untrue.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

THANOS said:


> HHH and his fpalmworthy Batman voice


Holy fuck! Paul Levesque is Bruce Wayne! Everything is so clear now!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice ovesized shirt you old fucking douche bag


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg Austin/Vince moment omg i'm marking


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mick and Vince! YEAH!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao that segment is fucking amazing every time. Dr. Austin.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Mr Socko flashback!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WTF with the Smackdown ad... we saw the World Champ in the first match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

why do they always do that. have a commercial asking did Ziggler beat Sheamus for the title. Maybe thats why ppl dont watch smackdown as much cuz you freaking answer your own question at the start of Raw.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao this was classic


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG I remember this, those were the days.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

WAIT DID STONE COLD DIDN'T HAVE AN IRON CLAD CONTRACT!! WHY DIDN'T VINCE FIRE HIM ON THE SPOT?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dolph stays with Vickie and the porn tube video I was watching never really went anywhere after seeming to have great potential at the outset. These two things happened simultaneously. I am distressed.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mr McMahon getting beaten up with a bedpan by Stone Cold. Always awesome. :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I remember this just like yesterday.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

I miss this kind of stuff.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Dammit leave. Classic haha.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fantastic episode


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow I love Mr. Socko! But this is cut right from the 900th episode.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

VladMan2012 said:


> Ziggler's much better than Gunn, and* he's more comparable to Mr. Perfect.*


No he isn't.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Must everything be about ratings? Can it not just be about enjoying the show?
> 
> Every damn post you're subtly trying to point out who sucks, or who's great, or what will do great ratings. Just stop. Futhermore, you've complained about the product/roster/whatever for as long as I can remember, but you still watch. Just stop.
> 
> I'll give you a bit of credit though -- you're probably the most succesfull troll of all time. The way you don't respond to posts like these makes me hate you.


He has to know one of the mod's personally.

No way that guy has not been banned before.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

It's just Heyman.....


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES HEYMAN!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Austin attacking Mr. McMahon in the hospital and smacking him over the head with that beadpan...God those were the days.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Hey WWE Universe, look at these awesome pretaped segments that we don't do anymore for some reason!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

(waits to see if its Lesnar or Heyman)....

Awww man. Still badass as hell though.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

FUCK YEA HEYMAN


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The BEAST, the FREAK......Paul Heyman!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

OH BOY.

How on earth is Lesnar segment less than Cena!?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Heyman's strut is brilliant.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I actually got hyped up a bit.

Oh well, at least we get Heyman.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck yeah heyman
only good things can come from having heyman on the show


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

PAUL MUTHAFUCKING HEYMAN!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!! CAP LOCK WORTHY!


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Lawler is the worst thing about Raw. Ugh.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

heyman, almost..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OH hey HEYMAN!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just shave the rest off Paul, it ain't coming back.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I love how he's still wearing that douchey ponytail with the bald top.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why doesn't Heyman just accept himself and shave his head bald?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We want ECW music!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

1000th Episode of RAW should be renamed... "Remember How Much Better Things Used To Be?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for the way he says BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey man, Heyman is on


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

PAUL HEYMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, that was a worthy pop for Heyman. :no:

Better than when he was last on Raw at least.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

ECW chants


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul Heymen with a little nasel in his voice there :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHAA

Cenadouche in the audience


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BROCKKK LLLEESSSNARRR :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Heyman should just go bald..,oh wait.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the payoff of the entire CM Punk/Daniel Bryan/Kane/AJ storyline is that AJ is playing all of them to get the WWE championship herself. Heyman and Lesnar make such a good pair.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Heyman needs his coat and baseball cap back.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like once Raw goes to three hours, they might as well fill the middle hour with just a black screen, decorated only by the brazen slogan "We're cunts, and you're still watching."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

leon79 said:


> How many reboots does Spiderman need?


I think you mean how many reboots does Superman or Batman needs?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Time to play the game!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL WHAT A PUSS PUSS... LESNAR your suck penis


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:buried time


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Paul "Shut up bitch or I'll bust your fucking" Heyman.... is GOD*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't even want this match to happen. But it likely will end up being booked later down the line.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This segment has potential to be great.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm so sick of these fucking 'legal' storylines. Does anyone even care?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

The battle of Steven Segal haircuts is about to begin.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

hey guys! raw is live tonight! I don't think it's ever been live! Thanks Cole for making it clear it's live!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

BATTLE OF THE SUITS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can please stop fucking talking about Cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone please GIF Heyman's face.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Brock V HHH confirmed then


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why don't I care at all for this feud?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Even the smark crowd boos Lesnar. Weird


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

OH SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE HIM A FUCKING SHOVEL!


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman delivered a better promo in 1 minute than half the roster could in 5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes HHH to needlessly bloat this promo by 10 min.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Just shave the rest off Paul, it ain't coming back.





Borias said:


> I love how he's still wearing that douchey ponytail with the bald top.





Evolution said:


> Why doesn't Heyman just accept himself and shave his head bald?


:lmao

dude just can't let go of the skullet


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol and he's still hyping that match while this segment just began. Oh Tito :lmao


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Are they really puttin over that bullshit main event whilst Three H's is on his way out?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LINK said:


> LOL WHAT A PUSS PUSS... LESNAR your suck penis


You do realize lesnar would beat trips ass in a legit fight right.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Vocare da regnum is Latin for "he who holds the shovel"...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why the fuck is Cole talking about fucking cunting Cena's main event during Triple H's promo? Fuck off.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So the main-event for SummerSlam this year is a match we should have gotten at WrestleMania 20/21?

Classy fpalm


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ITS ALL ABOUT BREAKFAST; AND HOW YOU TASTE IT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ouch


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Shit just got real.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

lol dis ***** just said we're not in a bingo hall.

LMAO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHH opens up by belittling Heyman and ECW. Awesome.:lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Triple H burying ECW lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH has to just...go. I like him so much better in small doses.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL crowd heeling on HHH for ECW.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I feel like once Raw goes to three hours, they might as well fill the middle hour with just a black screen, decorated only by the brazen slogan "We're cunts, and you're still watching."


It will be Rob Schneider and Adam Sandler doing a slapstick style of stand-up. It will be tiresome, tedious, repetitive, etc. And it will still be more exciting than the Cena hour.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's not gonna listen to himself? That's a shame, because he kind of sucks.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve Segal versus Arnold Schwarzenegger what would really happen in the ring right now!


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Shovel on the Pole match at Summerslam.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Braahck Braahck Braahck Braahck Braahck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey HHH rhymed (unintentionally...)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Where's Teller?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

uh oh HHH is gonna bury Paul. Paul burying Paul :buried


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MEGASTAR Brock, saving Summerslam. 

"WE WANT LESNAR!"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

that is a nice poster


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The poster looks like Brock Lensar's getting the world's worst prostate exam.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So in kayfabe Lesnar posed for Summerslam poster?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz* Wake me up when this segment is over...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

"Monday Night RAW: Starring AJ Lee"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like HHH is talking about himself.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No he isn't.


Similar look, similar hair-style, similar attire, similar personalities, similar in-ring skills, etc. It's a valid comparison.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So what Undertaker did to HHH is what HHH is doing to Lesnar now?

Uhh..


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Amber B said:


> HHH has to just...go. I like him so much better in small doses.


I like him as a heel, face Trips is a bit stale tbh. He's been riding this "I'm a bad-ass legend" schtick a little too long.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And aren't they promoting the new ECW DVD right now?. This fucking company. :lmao
You don't see Ronald McDonald telling people to not eat those damn chicken mcnuggets..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

He doesn't want to fight you Triple H because he doesn't want to be buried.

Its simple math, really.

unk2


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Paul E is amazing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn heyman owned him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman is a great douche.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul Heyman with those mind games.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Heyman is gold.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Heyman ripping Haitch a new asshole. I love it.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

paul heyman has the mic skillz of the gods

(paul for gm)


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Heyman, of course, rules.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

U MAD, HHH? :troll


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

HHH is stale as hell as a face.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Team Lesnar?

Morgan and Jones are back.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Heyman is the highlight of this segment.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Heyman is going to own this joint?

FUCK YEAH, 'BOUT TIME


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Heyman is so damn good.

He's the sleaziest guy ever.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Heyman and Triple H saving the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

But I do have something for Stephanie. :lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Heyman is gold.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, look at his head.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HHH might start cutting his hair off till Lesnar accepts


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Heyman was about to say: I do have deez nutz for Stepahnie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Paul E you are amazing.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Heyman is fucking awesome. He might not want to admit it these days, but he lives this business.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

had to resort to violence because heyman is unfuckwitable on the mic


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Paul Heyman's so awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> And aren't they promoting the new ECW DVD right now?. This fucking company. :lmao
> You don't see Ronald McDonald telling people to not eat those damn chicken mcnuggets..


:lmao

I'm a Trips guy, but fuck this segment


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Great promo from Heyman. HHH's was okay. Better than that horrible promo from last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Paul Heyman!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Break a guy's arm - threaten to sue for assault. Makes sense.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL, get him, Heyman!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KNOCKED HIS ASS OUT!*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Paul Heyman will somehow become the GM.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So we can call steph a whore and HHH is a-okay with it but heyman can't even mention her name


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> You do realize lesnar would ogle trip's ass in prison, right?


Fixed.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Cripple H cuts the WOAT promos. Dude stay rambling


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is king.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Heyman is boos 
Monday night raw staring AJ and Heyman.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Kane has something for Stephanie too.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lmao I have something for Stephanie


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

raw is heyman


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I really hope they show an Anti Bullying commercial next break.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That was good, now I could do without seeing HHH for another 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H being a star right dere


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a good way to generate some hype. Thank god Heyman is amazing on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman was the best thing with an H in this segment by far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just like I didn't want to see a HHH/Nash feud in 2012, I don't want to see a HHH/Lesnar feud in 2012. Can't the fans decline with stuff like this? :lmao

And Heyman is dead.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You know I've learned that the faces in this company are bigger bullies than the heels


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think we all have something for Stephanie tbh.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Matt Mendez JR said:


> Heyman is boos
> Monday night raw staring AJ and Heyman.


I'm down with that. We better see more AJ tonight.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Triple H can't even beat 63 year old Mark Callaway with the help of HBK and with a million chair shots.

Brock Lesnar is shitting his pants.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Kane has something for AJ.

Matter of fact, he is giving it to her right now.

DAT 3-FOOTER!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bully H and Cena should team up. They love beating on weaker guys.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Great segment.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"did ya see that coming?" um.... yes HHH, we all saw that coming.


----------



## Silverex (Jun 18, 2012)

heyman and hhh are boring me to death, it is times like this I wonder why I even still watch wwe....GET A MATCH ON! HAVE DEAN AMBROSE BEAT UP FOLEY...ANYTHING BUT THIS!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

5*RVD said:


> Kane has something for Stephanie too.


:lmao


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

That was awesome! Trips and Heyman are gold together..


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Bury ecw... Check...

Bury lesner....check...

Bury heyman... Check 


The trifecta! 

All hail the king of kings..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God Heyman is so good on the mic


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The only way I would root for Cena in this match is if it's a Loser is Fired match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That segment was amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Recapping the tuxedo match. The got damn tuxedo match gets a recap. 

How in the world is he cleared? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Watching two men strip each other was ''fun''? You've changed, Jerry.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ADR to the mid card?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Considering Lesnar is never around, as much as I love him as a wrestler, it's still hard to give a fuck about a potential match with Triple H at Summerslam. That promo did nothing for me.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

HEY WE HAVEN'T SEEN THIS MATCH IN LIKE TWO WEEKS!

I'M SO AMPED!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Heyman is fucking good.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So like, Del Rio couldn't go last night in his title match, yet he's fine 24 hours later?

Uhh..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Silverex said:


> heyman and hhh are boring me to death, it is times like this I wonder why I even still watch wwe....GET A MATCH ON! HAVE DEAN AMBROSE BEAT UP FOLEY...ANYTHING BUT THIS!


That would be entertaining Silverex, we can't have that.

Also didn't we see Satino job to Del Rio already?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So....ADR already squashed Santino in 45 seconds like last month. Why even bother again unless he's going to beat that time?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> No he isn't.


I'd say he is. First let me say he's no where as good as Perfect. But his wrestling style and his selling is a lot closer to Perfect's than it is to Billy Gunn's.

He has bleach blonde hair, does the fame asser and points to his ass when he comes out. Be honest, they the only thing that links him to Billy Gunn.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder what Big Johnny has planned for the main event hmm


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Alberto is back?


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

alberto in the midcard hahahahah.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so the big summer story is lesnar and heyman controlling the company?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Six months huh?

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR in the midcard like he should of been when he first came into this joint.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

what? alberto del rio? already ?, why didn't they just have him wrestle yesterday :/


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

While I really wish Del Rio would succeed and be popular somehow due to his talent in ring, I know it's gonna be a joke.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why do Cena, Punk, and Triple H go after non wrestlers without being provoked?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Really? Del Rio is cleared for action the night after No Way Out? That just strikes me as hilarious for whatever reason :lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Are the Del Rio underwear available on wweshop.com yet? Fingers crossed!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Hold on, he wasn't clear to wrestle last night but he is now able to fight tonight? Did they plan this all along? What if Ziggler was meant to face Sheamus all along and Alberto Del Rio is going to take the US Championship!?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I remember when Jerry would causally refer to women's breast as puppies.

Now he calls two men stripping each other fun?

fpalm


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Del Rio's cleared the night after NWO. Right then...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Watching two men strip each other was ''fun''? You've changed, Jerry.


XD!!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

"Did John Lauranitas ever stack the odds against John Cena. There may be no way out for John Cena"
-Michael Cole

Don't they realize how obvious they make it? Don't they even think kids have a brain. They have to know the hatred of "Cena overcoming the odds" amongst fans yet they LITERALLY build his matches of saying "the odds are against" him.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> So like, Del Rio couldn't go last night in his title match, yet he's fine 24 hours later?
> 
> Uhh..


lol


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Heyman's pure gold on the mic!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So....ADR already squashed Santino in 45 seconds like last month. Why even bother again unless he's going to beat that time?


US title credibility right there


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

These guys are pussies, they can't shave like real men.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

RatedRudy said:


> what? alberto del rio? already ?, why didn't they just have him wrestle yesterday :/


probably as a precaution. not like ADR was going to beat Sheamus anyway. ADR suffered a bad concussion in MMA and they're really serious injuries.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

They just don't make heels like Paul Heyman anymore. Thank God WWE had the sense to bring him in as Lesnar's representative.

But of course, according to the WWE's best mic workers ever list John Cena is about 12 up on Heyman...fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Love Paulie. He really made the segment work.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> Alberto is back?


Del Rio went to the Vince McMahon School of Concussion Recovery.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

they should have replaced santino and ricardo in that match with stephanie and eve


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

He was probably cleared late last week (2 weeks after) and it was too late for No Way Out. We got a better match anyway.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This segment just saved the show, awesome. Heyman is just tremendous, he was always fucking great but when you put him with all these amateurs on this roster, damn! put Heyman on the show every week, MUST.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Del Rio is fine.. to wrestle Santino. Sheamus, not so much.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> Why do Cena, Punk, and Triple H go after non wrestlers without being provoked?


They can't have someone outsmart them and make them look like fools.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Del Rio was probably cleared but obviously they already made the Ziggler switch so they didn't put him on the card. Plus is not the same to squash Santino than putting him in a 20 minute match with Sheamus.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Paul Heyman will somehow become the GM.


Make it a stip in the match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cro Cop should randomly run out during the Del Rio/Santino match, and headkick the motherfucker to Venus again.


.....What? I'd mark :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

ADR is back...to where he belongs in the midcard.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gotta love Impact commercials during RAW.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

AJ and Eve tuxedo match please happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

leon79 said:


> US title credibility right there


Right. They should of gave ADR the US title for that squash. There's no way you squash a champion but somehow don't win the title. I forgot in WWE's 'universe' that is completely fine.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Tim Legend said:


> Bury ecw... Check...
> 
> Bury lesner....check...
> 
> ...


:lmao Riiiiiight.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

ADR taking the US Title would instantly add credibility.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Watching two men strip each other was ''fun''? You've changed, Jerry.


*Wrestling.... not gay at all. :side:*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao The music on the stream that the streamers are playing


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR can't be cleared yet.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Hmm, haven't seen 'Tallica in a few years...might be worth the drive.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fucking Metallica promo, really?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome segment because of Paul Heymen. "Pretty please stop" Lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Since AJ didn't get much time tonight she will probably get a lot of time on Smackdown this week.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

God.

Just remember, Triple H is a 15-time World Champion, and gets to go to sleep with Stephanie McMahon every night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I thought ADR was too injured to wrestle.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Del Rio is ok now?? But the match with Sheamus was for last night


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Del Rio gets pyro every other week or?


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

German car. Alberto knows quality.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ricardo mad about the borderline porn from last night.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Alberto No Reaction


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alberto Del No Reaction Rio!


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Why is Lawler so obsessed with the guy's underwear? Is he intentially being so fucking annoying on commentary?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Uh oh. That didn't sound like much of a reaction for Del Rio. And this crowd has been pretty good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Evolution said:


> ADR in the midcard like he should of been when he first came into this joint.


Funny how that works. If WWE did that two years ago or however long he's been here and built him up properly and gave the audience a reason to actually dislike him, he would be a natural fit in the main event scene right now. It's amazing how many part time main eventers they have.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol, I can't remember one crowd this year giving a single fuck about Del Rio. He really is so, so bad.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

night of champions in cenas home town.... cena to win wwe belt?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They are still showing del rio's video :lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I like that the ADR video is still on the Titantron during Santinos entrance.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Sheesh, you guys don't like ADR at all. xD

Why not give him the US Title?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Del Rio can't even get a reaction here. It's depression.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fun fact: Santino Marella has actually failed a Wellness Test before in the WWE.


The more you know hey?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Man I've seen crowds not give a shit about guys, but damn Del Rio is taking it to an art form. Look at all the fucking success they've HANDED to him-Rumble 2011 Winner, 2 time WWE Champion, MiTB 2011 winner, and yet the fans still don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Just realised perhaps HHH is mad about Punk beating his title reign :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So how about that tag title feud?

Really shaping up nicely, eh?

Errr...wait...no they didn't even mention the new #1 contenders


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice to know that ADR is cleared ONE DAY after the PPV. Also nice to know that he had absolutely no initiative to return a day early for his shot at a "World Title". I don't complain about WWE much, but c'mon. This shits on ADR, The WHC and the WWE as a whole.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao ADR with yet no reaction once again.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Can Del Rio use his gimmick money to buy a reaction?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They easily could have left this match for next week just to save face. Now I'm wondering if there's more to this concussion story.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at WWE's explanation. Lordy lordy*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't normally complain.. but PLEASE tell me there is something bigger then Cena beating the 3 in the handicap match OR Show turning back into a face and laying out Johnny. And anybody that says "if you don't like, don't watch" is dumb because I do like the show, it's just frustrating, I don't know why they think its good or why Cena the supposed behind the scenes "good company man" thinks people in the arena or watching at home, say at the end of the show "that was really unexpected, I enjoyed tonight".


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

It's cool that it only needs a few days to recover from a concussion


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I missed the beginning, came in during the HHH promo. I miss anything interesting (i.e. the Punk/Kane/Bryan/AJ storyline)?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm really starting to hate Jerry Lawler. 

Not going to get the start of the big summer storyline tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

No reaction for Del Rio. Dude got the push of a lifetime and it does nothing for him. Use that frustration and Anger, Del Rio, use it on Santino.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do have match-ups where it's obvious we gonna know who's going to win the match?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Heyman da boss.

What the fuck is ADR doing here? This should be quick.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

I am American Italian you are an joke to my country. Thank god I have role models like Pirlo and Mario Balotelli to look up to.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought fishhooking is prohibited in wwe?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To the guys wondering why ADR is wrestling so soon after the concussion: giving him the US title _is_ the safest way of keeping him off TV.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Still no sign of Khali tonight. He needs to have a match, the crowd will love it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Im missing this match lol some how alberto music hits and now I gotta take a shit.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Uh oh. That didn't sound like much of a reaction for Del Rio. And this crowd has been pretty good.


When's the last time he got a decent reaction?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Isn't Del Rio's contract up this year? Maybe they've given up so they're just gonna use him in the mid card til it expires, cause he has no reaction ever.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I think if I ran Guantanamo Bay, I would just get the most expensive top notch entertainment system I could. I would put it all in an air conditioned room, fully stocked with water, beer and all sorts of food. I would lead my prisoners into the room and say alright there's a bathroom and enough food for a year, after one year you can come out. Enjoy the tv.

When the prisoner would access their cd and dvd collection, every track on every cd would be Santino's theme music. While every dvd would be labeled with any movie ever but the last six episodes of Raw would be the only media on the discs.

I would also place a shovel in the back corner.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't mind Santino being squashed, but not when he's a "champion".


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm really starting to hate Jerry Lawler. 

Not going to get the start of the big summer storyline tonight.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

I am American Italian you are an joke to my country. Thank god I have role models like Pirlo and Mario Balotelli to look up to.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Returning with a vengeance...after one week :lmao


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Santino tapped before Del Rio was even on him. :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Germ Incubator said:


> That just happened.





Amber B said:


> They easily could have left this match for next week just to save face. Now I'm wondering if there's more to this concussion story.


Oh god. They're probably saving Del Rio/Sheamus for SummerSlam. Isn't that going to be exciting.

Well, that's Santino tapping out to the Cross Armbreaker #469


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why wouldn't a midcard title always be on the line in a singles matchup?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

And not a single fuck was given that day


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Usually, main-eventers get better reactions than Mid-carders, and even moreso for undercarders.

I've witnessed live Del Rio getting out-popped by Chavo.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wait we had this match the other week


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To the guys wondering why ADR is wrestling so soon after the concussion: giving him the US title _is_ the safest way of keeping him off TV.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

It's been like 2 years and people still don't care for Del Rio.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

You could hear a pin drop in the crowd any time Del Rio's in sight. Absolutely zero reaction to that win.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I still can't believe that Comic Relief is the US Champ...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pointless match


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Ricardo with the DDT?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*looks in bag*

Nope....no fucks to give in here...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at WWE's explanation. Lordy lordy*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And Santino is made to look like a complete geek.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Still no sign of Khali tonight. He needs to have a match, the crowd will love it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Returning with a vengeance...after one week :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo got more of reaction then del rio right there wwe theres something wrong with that


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

It's so silent for Del Rio you would think his theme music is being played via studio.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE Writers: "Let's book our US Champion in a feud with a guy's personal ring announcer."

Vince: "BRILLIANT!"


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

#noreaction

#creativereallyhasnoconfidenceinyouthatswhytheymadetheOTLmatchafatalfourwayandthenhadyousitoutforziggler

#longhashtagsthatnobodyunderstands

#hashtagginlikeadouche

#socialmedia

#hashtag

#whydocompanyscareaboutsocialmediait'skindoflikewatchingthispostallnight

##

#hashtagception


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

The only thing they need to do is get a good and believable storyline for ADR, and a proper build-up.
Reaction? Of course he will get one then...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey Cyndi Lauper! 

I remember when you mattered!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The show has been really lackluster so far...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Goddamn get the US title off of Santino.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Alberto "no reaction" Del Rio.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those motherfuckers better not boo her.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope this Cyndi Lauper segment is taped or it may die a slow painful death.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Get this fucking "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" dog shit off of the TV! THIS IS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT MAKES ME CRINGE!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

No heat... even in a smarky area. Nobody gives a fuck about Del Rio. 

Anybody remember how HOT the crowd was at the start of the show... and how after the non exciting Ziggler ending they have been on their hands all night.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd prefer WWE to use the other midcard title on RAW tbh. I'm sure most people would have loved to see Christian and Rhodes over Santino and Ricardo. Cyndi Lauper next though which is interesting I guess.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Cindy Lauper to get booed out of the building?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

10 bucks says Cindi Lauper gets a better reaction than Del Rio and she hasn't be relevant in almost 25 years.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

CINDY LOPER!!!

*IM MARKING OUT!!!*


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyndi Lauper .... why?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The WWE has been trying to get ADR vs Sheamus for months. I guess we get that now. If so, God have mercy on the suck coming up between The Pale Knight and Rich Mexican.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole: Who will ever forget Cyndi?

Me: Everyone. That was 25 years ago.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if Long Island is going to boo her?
Yup


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I had high expectations for this show


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

god damnit Lawler pisses me off... i Mute the TV and turn on the captions and even reading his bullshit commentary i threw the remote and broke the TV... now i gotta find a stream... fuck you lawler


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

ADR with the US Title would actually be cool.

-We'd have a stable champion.
-It would give the Title a lot more credibility.
-The WWE can stabilize the midcard.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would Cindy Lauper be booed? She atleast has a history with wrestling, a smark crowd usually digs that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Alim said:


> I had high expectations for this show


_Really?_


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor Del Rio, gets no reaction even though he has so much talent and had the push of a lifetime. Someday Del Rio, you will get the crowd, someday...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Lord Alfred Hayes :mark:

Old School Roddy :mark:

Capt. Lou :mark:

you gotta at least appreciate that Cyndi Lauper video for the legends


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Liniert said:


> Cyndi Lauper .... why?


2013 WWE hall of fame Cyndi Lauper inductee


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Lauper fat now?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Edge needs to come back for one last match, risk or not. Make it a random tag match with Christian where all he has to do is a spear. ADR doesn't deserve the honor.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Mae Young to be involved.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that the only song that made into the charts!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

GonGetGot said:


> god damnit Lawler pisses me off... i Mute the TV and turn on the captions and even reading his bullshit commentary i threw the remote and broke the TV... now i gotta find a stream... fuck you lawler


:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fucking song is going to be in my head all night now.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Why would Cindy Lauper be booed? She atleast has a history with wrestling, a smark crowd usually digs that.


Exactly, and she's mofuggin CINDY LAUPER


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao. If they didn't play that annoying song I would have no idea who Cyndi Lauper is.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I think if I ran Guantanamo Bay, I would just get the most expensive top notch entertainment system I could. I would put it all in an air conditioned room, fully stocked with water, beer and all sorts of food. I would lead my prisoners into the room and say alright there's a bathroom and enough food for a year, after one year you can come out. Enjoy the tv.

When the prisoner would access their cd and dvd collection, every track on every cd would be Santino's theme music. While every dvd would be labeled with any movie ever but the last six episodes of Raw would be the only media on the discs.

I would also place a shovel in the back corner.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh I also guess that the reason they're not showing pictures of Cyndi NOW in the promos and sticking to pictures of her in the 80s is because she's a wrinkled old prune.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The kids in the audience's parents are probably to young to remember Lauper


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Alim said:


> I had high expectations for this show


You should know better by now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Alim said:


> I had high expectations for this show


Well you'll know not to have those


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cyndi Lauper is fucking awesome.

Time After Time and She-Bop are better songs than Girls Just Wanna Have Fun. Pretty unexpected. 

But I think they should be focusing on people who were on Raw. She was around before Raw was even on.

The fans better not give her the fucking Three Stooges / Perez Hilton treatment...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cyndi will probably announce the MITB participants, like Rob Zombie did in '10.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm actually excited for Lauper after seeing that.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I would give Raw about a negative 10 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

If Cindy Lauper does get booed, then i am surprised. It's a smark crowd, and usually the smark crowds would dig someone who has a history with wrestling. If this was fucking Perez Hilton again, i would understand.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

If the crowd does boo Cyndi Lauper, it's not a slap in the face to her. It would me more a reflection of their distaste for the WWE.

You pay hard earned money to take your family and go see a live event... and instead of showing an engaging wrestling program out comes Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I have absolutely no problem with a Lauper appearance. Partly because she was involved in Wrestlemania or whatever, but mostly because it's so clearly _not_ a desperate grab for pop culture relevance on the WWE's part, which makes it 100% less painful to sit through.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Cyndi will probably announce the MITB participants, like Rob Zombie did in '10.


How do you remember something like that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

time for the moment of truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Domenico said:


> Why would Cindy Lauper be booed? She atleast has a history with wrestling, a smark crowd usually digs that.


Long Island/New Jersey always try to be different, being the red headed step children that they are.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Scratch that, just change his gimmick.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Cole: Who will ever forget Cyndi?
> 
> Me: Everyone. That was 25 years ago.


Yes, but honestly speaking, Cindy Lauper should be one of the most important people in wrestling history, since she helped a lot to cuase the wrestling boom in the mid 80's,


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

I love Lauper! She's still fuckable for her age.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Well after this it' the main event... YEY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Cyndi Lauper is fucking awesome.
> 
> Time After Time and She-Bop are better songs than Girls Just Wanna Have Fun. Pretty unexpected.
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't they? It's not like they know who the hell she is, it's been over 20 years since she was last in WWE. If they just stay quiet for her I consider that a win.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

How much do stamps cost now?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK KINDA FACT WAS THAT? fpalm


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

LAYLA!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Layla.

More bootyshots plz.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Layla <33333333333


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

What the hell are stamps? :lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

new theme?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Layla is so pretty.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Piss break seg...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gas was just 1.11 back in 1993? Oh dear God I would love to have that price again. 

Layla's voice is annoying.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

well cyndi still looks good for her age, had a crush on her and janet jackson in my younger days...


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

can Kharma come back and implant buster Cyndi Lauper please


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I could listen to Layla talk all day long.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

and not one fuck was given


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

My fucking God.

This could get bad.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

No reaction for them lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Layla on RAW? 

This segment might fucking bomb HARD..... :bryan


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Layla has got one fucked up accent.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

WAit... is she really going to be the "blast from the past". I used to love her... but really?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

She's dragging Richter to the ring...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a feeling that 90% of the fans know who they are. Sad.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh man, she got a better reaction than Del Rio.......fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Marking the fuck out. WWF did her wrong. So wrong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok what the hell am I watching.

But she did get a better reaction than ADR.:lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Girls Just want to have Fun


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Who are these two men?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol she had a bigger reaction than berto


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that song irritates the crap out of me


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

As much as I don't care about her music, Lauper played a major role in hyping up Wrestlemania 1, she also had a great little feud with Rowdy Roddy Piper that helped legitimise Piper as a hated figure in the United States. That said, the crowd tonight will likely give two fucks about her.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Layla the female alberto not a fuck is given when see comes out compare to the reaction AJ gets.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

-retracted statement-


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Layla is kinda terrible as a face. :hayden*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

5.

The percent of the audience who actually knows who these two are.

Sad.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

They old as shit. But anyway, Ayo, Layla. Come pull this dick out and commence with the sucking. Now.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh fuck me sideways with a lunchbox. This is going to be really bad. If you listen, you can almost hear the sound of all the tv remote clicks.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate king with a PASSION


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Time has not been good.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Gotta be honest, Lauper is looking really sexy. I wish she was wearing sandals so I could see her feet


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF is this :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

1987 called..
They want nothing to do with this.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm 22 so who is who here peeps?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lawler is thinking "I snorted coke off those saggy titties"


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Go Kane, this is your chance.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here comes the boos!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Boo her for fucks sake


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay Layla! what a hottie! Oh now we get Lauper and Richter, they were hot 27 years ago....WHAT THE FUCK! AGE IS EVIL!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> Layla has got one fucked up accent.


English is her third or fourth language.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope Cyndi Lauper goes off script and shoots about how bad of a state wrestling is in today


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Gas was just 1.11 back in 1993? Oh dear God I would love to have that price again.
> 
> Layla's voice is annoying.


tell me about it....the gas i mean!!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

"We want Ryder"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

SLATER!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HEATH SLATER, ONE MAN ROCK BAND YO


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Heath Slater saves the day!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

omg she's drunk and coked out of her mind


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Wendy richter looks a little different...but I can't really put my finger on it...


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Save us Slater.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow. It's hard to forget all the wonderful Raw moments those girls had.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

HEATH SLATER TO SAVE THE DAY!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Slater's gonna slate.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Cyndi looks terrible.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

YEAH! HE IS HERE TO SAVE US ALL!


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Antho10000 said:


> Yeah I'm 22 so who is who here peeps?


You serious? I am 24 and know who both of them are.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, she's hammered. Seriously.

And, I agree with Cole. Glad to see Heath interrupt this crap.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

lol didn't expect to see heath slater lolol


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank God for Heath Slater. Wait, what?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

FUCK YES HEATH SLATER


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG HEATH SLATER LOL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SLATER!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Slaters going to lose to these girls oh my god haha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heath Slater. Fuckery goes up 10 notches.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't think I'd ever fucking say this but..... THANK YOU SLATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SLATERS GONNA SLATE


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This segment has officially been saved


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Heath slater :lol :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

YES ITS SLATER... for his weekly comedy segment on either RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

SLATER GONNA WIN THE DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole LOL!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Heath Slater gonna get SQUASHED again....


----------



## wellitsthebigshow (Jan 27, 2008)

SLATER TIME!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol the only way Heath Slater can get over is NOSTALGIA. LOL First Vader now this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

So, Piper to come out and shut Slater up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

oh great, Cletus is gracing us with his presence


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

whats the point of this?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazing_Cult said:


> .......Alright.
> 
> Lauper is fuckable.
> 
> There I said it.


I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Layla should break out a real cockney accent.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hahahahaha Slater. FFS. Awesome


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Heath slater

C-C-COMBO BREAKER on Lawler's Boner


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Slater is about to get jobbed to a bunch of old women.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmfao Heath Slater... I love how he just randomly comes out sometimes


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

It's Slater time baby!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I've never been happier to see Heath Slater.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol Slater


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Slater has such a hateable and punchable face


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Forum crash for Heath Slater.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhhh..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't get why Vince needs to have Cole bury people/segments. The guy doesn't care about his product at all. He should just pass away.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Heath Slater == ******* Rob Conway?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Shows up on RAW once every 3 weeks to get embarrased and buried*

*More over than Alberto Del Rio*-


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Slater gonna job to Cindi Lauper.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

THE ONE MAND ROCK BAND YO


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Vader to come out.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao I'm enjoying Heath Slater. WTF


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i fucking love heath slater LOL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is WrestleCrap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Slater is going to lose to one of the girls :lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

It's time! Its time! It's Slater time!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

RATINGS.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"Who are you?" could be asked to everyone in that ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heath Slater is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BrianAmbrose said:


> omg she's drunk and coked out of her mind


Who, Lauper? Nope that's just regular Lauper.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

get the honky tonk man out there


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Good thing I have mute on.

Slater irritates the hell out of me.

Like a good heel.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Train wreck :lol


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

OMG I COULD JUST HEAR THE RATINGS DROP SO FUCKING BAD


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Push Heath Slater, because of this. That is all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my god. WWE sure knows how to fuck up shit.:lmao


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

SLATER TIME!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Could Kharma come out and destroy everyone int the ring?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

this shit right here man


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

We Want Ryder chants lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He's a troll. 

I LOVE HIM


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heath Slater is awesome :lmao*


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

WE WANT RYDER!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha @ that Ryder Mark covering his ears.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Slater reminds me of the mentally challenged version of Stone Cold. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh slater... Why isn't he top heel?


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

imagine 3 hours of this


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

ACK! Oh God where is the mute button!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

This is beyond fucking terrible. I wonder just how many viewers they are losing right now. This is fucking god awful.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Who cares what you want?" :lmao


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Heath Slater is gold in these moments. 

Bumps well and is perfect in his position as a jobber.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Slater is freaking hilarous :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Piper...nice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh.MY. God...Splooge.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

WE WANT LAUPER CHANT?


OH MY GOD ITS HOT ROD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PIPER THE GOD! Thank you.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Just give the people Ryder, its who they want lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

PIPER


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

One man baaaaaaaaaaa-aaaa-aaaannnnd


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Piper to save us from this train wreck.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

SIGH. THIS GUY.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hell yeah!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HOT ROD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Slater swag.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punked Up said:


> *Shows up on RAW once every 3 weeks to get embarrased and buried*
> 
> *More over than Alberto Del Rio*-


Sad but true.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> So, Piper to come out and shut Slater up.


Nice call


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Or piper time. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

We want Ryder!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

HOT ROD!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

PIPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

HOT ROD!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

PIPER!
please don't wrestle please don't wrestle please don't wrestle


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

And here's Piper, just like I said.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hb


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The motherfucking man is here!


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

uuuugh....why do i still watch this shit.....



oh roddy! thats why!!!!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd be so much more excited to see Piper if he didn't make a cameo 10 times a year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my. I didn't realize it was retro day.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So Heath Slater's new gimmick is Jillian Hall? Sounds Legit.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

PIPER!!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

ROWDY RODDY PIPER !!! Hell yeah baby


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

somewhere Cat is flicking her bean


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Cole


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

OH SNAP SHIT JUST GOT REAL. HOT ROD

I bet Cat just came.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why do they involve Piper in such shitty segments?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They easily could have cut out Slater and just left Cyndi and Piper in the ring.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WWE sucks :/


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

FUCK YES PIPER!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"I've spent the last 28 years looking for some god damn bubble gum."

- Roddy Piper


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Piper is nearly a full timer.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

After Orton the Legend Killer, we now have Slater The Legend Jobber


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

MARK the fuck out For piper...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many episode of Raw did Piper star in? 

Uh, not many Lawler. He was off the show full time before Raw even started.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> So, Piper to come out and shut Slater up.


Yeah that was a good call. I was wondering.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Piper stealing dat Layla.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Times like this, I just tell my brain to fuck off. Enjoying this for all it's worth.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PIPERRRRRR


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Piper, but should've been Ryder...

No question about it. :/


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I take what I say back... Here comes that old fart Piper


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

ROWDY RODDY FUCKIN' PIPER!!!


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Lauper is over 50

I'd still tap it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Piper got lip action with Layla! Lucky bastard!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slater is calling him out of his bullshit! :jay2


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LAUPER I LOVE YOU.

PLEASE SOMEONE NAME DROP CAPTAIN LOU ALBANO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Lauper and Hot Rod should have a live sex celebration on RAW 1000.


Ratings would skyrocket.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

It certainly was THE ROCK that launched the WWE to where it is today.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ms Rectum?? 0_0


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol... The Legend Jobber? Awesome


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Piper to fuck all three in ring, tonight.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Slater gonna get his ass kicked every week now by the legends.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Slater referencing old storylines lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL Cole cracking up is actually funny.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the way Cole cracks up into the Microphone


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Lauper sounds like Janine Melnitz from Ghostbusters.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Cole has officially lost it, he hates this shit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Lauper and Hot Rod should have a live sex celebration on RAW 1000.
> 
> 
> Ratings would skyrocket.


:bron


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Piper is hammered lol


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuck this shit Piper should do Piper pit with AJ that would be boss.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Drop it.....Drop it


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

kane should come out and chokeslam lauper


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck this shit. I'm off to bed


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Uggla said:


> It certainly was THE ROCK that launched the WWE to where it is today.


NOT SURE IF YOUR SERIOUS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#Mark said:


> Why do they involve Piper in such shitty segments?


They have history.

And who the fuck is telling Cole to laugh right now? WWE doesn't really know when to quit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

REST IN PEACE LOU!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

:lmao What the fuck is this shit? Why is Slater there? :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Why the fuck am I up at 3:30am watching this.....!?!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

This segment is creepy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

hahah captain lou albano got a bigger reaction than albertpo del rio!


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Heath Slater is the best thing about this shit segment.

Fuck this company.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Is this Monday Night Raw or the premiere of the new season of Celebrity Rehab?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

He should just hit slater with the record.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This segment is stupid as fuck. It's so awkward......


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Louuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Did Captain Lou get booed?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at Cole laughing in the background.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I'm not buying this segment.

Ryder should have come out and beat the shit out of Slater.
Maybe showed interest towards Layla?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cole is echoing my feelings but at least Roddy's trying and what's up with the disrespect to Captain Lou Albano?

EDIT: May have been a Lou chant. Volume's not that high.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

It is 10:32 and we have had 2 wrestling matches.

wut


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh shit. Slater is getting a gold record to the skull!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cindi Lauper-I want to KISS YOU!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HIT HER WITH THE RECORD!


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

lmao

this is so random

slater, piper, lauper in the ring

cole losing his shit laughing non stop


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Somewhere right now is an 8 year old kid staring sideways at his televisions screen, like a confused pug.

Shit I'm 27 and I'm fuckin clueless.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

leon79 said:


> She could crack walnuts with those thighs.


I bet she could crack cinder block with those thighs.

Vickie's goddess-like thighs >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kelly Kelly


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm kinda bored.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Cole needs to shut the fuck up.


Yeah, why the hell is he laughing during this part?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to admit, this sgement is up there with Jackman. She doesn't seem like she wants to shill anything.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

LOOOUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cyndi to be murdered by Cat in a few hours.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Slater is the heel here? Hahaha.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmfao Slater is SAVING this segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This whole thing seems like Vince watched a retro tape of this shit today and wants to relive it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Someone needs to throatfuck Slater and Cole so they shut up.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HEATH SLATER HAS TO SAVE THIS SHIT


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Captain Lou Albano, RIP. I still think of the Super Mario Bros. Super Show every time I hear his name


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Slater is hysterical


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I honestly want to see Slater on Raw every week. So funny.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

We could have had Piper pit with AJ instead we get this shit looks like I have to watch wrestling on Thursdays now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heath has BOSSED this segment


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PIPER!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Piper going to get the Richter scale going while with Layla and Lauper


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WE WANT RYDER!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is so fucking bad.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This is so damn stupid. Why couldn't we just give Slater and Ryder a match against each other instead. Would be much better than this garbage.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They aren't booing, they're chanting LOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Somewhere right now is an 8 year old kid staring sideways at his televisions screen, like a confused pug.
> 
> Shit I'm 27 and I'm fuckin clueless.


My 18 year old friend knows whats going on.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, Raw has hit rock bottom. See what I did there?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello WCW, meet the WWE. 

Stalemate.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is a fun little segment, don't see the problem.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

wow this is horrendous.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They weren't booing Lou..they were saying "Lou".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

krai999 said:


> NOT SURE IF YOUR SERIOUS


The Rock amongst others...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am loving Slater!


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, this is actually physically painful to watch. Wtf is this bullshit?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Heath "Jillian Hall" Slater everyone...


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Just turned this on...what in the actual free-wandering fuck is this shit? 

Edit: LOL what a main event... -_-


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

OH FUCK NO


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Going by descriptions here, I so wish I could see what's happening now(Score's still on ADR and his astonishing, one day late concussion recovery).


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

YimYac said:


> Did Captain Lou get booed?


nah they're chanting "*LOU*"


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Slater is god. He needs to win MITB. And cash in on punk...wait WTF am i saying, Taker needs to win a title then have slater cash in!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck this shit. I'm off to bed. Will catch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what kinda shit was that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They should rehire Jillian Hall and have her team up with Slater. Epic duo will be epic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Heath Slater can't sing, but he can work the mic. I was moderately amused. 

I wish WWE let Piper talk more and not have to let Lauper get the final dig.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

What a pointless segment, Cole speaks the truth.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> This is a fun little segment, don't see the problem.


You're either trolling or you're the most optimistic person on this forum


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

It's okay Cole, it isn't your fault.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Michael Cole has is right for once.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cole speaking the truth.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brilliant rant from Cole. I agree with him.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

was Slater bleeding?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, looks like I'm never going to have a boner for the rest of my life.

Apology accepted Cole :lmao


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Cole just spoke the truth. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

HIT DEFENSELESS MAN OVER HEAD WITH FRAMED GLASS.

MAN GOES DOWN UNCONSCIOUS.

CELEBRATE.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

LMAO. Cole's line was perfect there.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

lol @ cole calling it one of the worst segments


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

There was nothing wrong with that segment imo. Light-hearted filler.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

lol, Cole really did hate this shit.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Slater bleeding


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I think Cole put it best


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

carlos colon ‏@carlitocolon
I was just joking about heath slater...but damn...that ***** better save as much $ as he can.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Why the hell did they not save this for last week's 3 hour RAW?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cole not holding back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

classic she just came to promote an album


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, Slater got busted open by Cindy Lauper.


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

Jillian Hall would be proud


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Uggla said:


> The Rock amongst others...


Rock was in it well after it was a world famous business.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What I learned from this segment:

People get old, and it's not pretty.

Heath Slater is a hateable douche.

About half of Roddy's guest spots he will be drunk for.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I fucking love Slater, he's the best person to go against every blast from the past star, just fucking hilarious. He's like the perfect heel, everyone hates him, I love him.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah Layla I fucking would any day of the week month or year


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh I see. Lauper's got a new album out.

That's the only fucking reason she made an appearence then. fpalm


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Cole speaking our mind here, hah.

And laughing is exactly what I did, this was mad weird.

Ryder definitely should have been the one out...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Completely true Cole! Good man!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, that killed a few minutes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

One of the worst segments? Come on Cole, the majority of the segments you've been involved with have been awful. At least Slater was great.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Did Cyndi Lauper just make Heath Slater bleed hard way on Monday Night Raw? 

Can't say WWE is always predictable.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Slater and Cole fucking saved that shit from being a world class disaster


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LAUPER BRINGS BACK THE ATTITUDE ERA; SLATER BLADES


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Pointless...yes...

Stupid... Yes....

20 years too late...yes..

Am I entertained... YES! 

Piper for gm...


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Roddy Piper is the co-captain for Braveheart is the line of the decade.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, that was absolutely pointless. Two matches in almost two hours. Bravo WWE, bravo.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

:lmao Cole really does speak for the IWC at times!


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. Not fucking Piper and Cyndy whatever her name is


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I pray to god that Slater makes it through the roster cuts. I know they are coming soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the point in putting her on your show if you're just going to trash her when she can't hear them?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im'a one man baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand just understaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

slater might not "have it" enough but he can work the mic alright, change his stupid hair and gimmick and we could have someone


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I love Slater so much


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Emma Stone is so hot with blonde hair.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so glad Raw is going to 3 hours.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where the fuck is Vince-fucking-McMahon?

God knows he's the thing this show needs the most right now.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

That was...horrifying. WWE could have had Christian, or Rhodes or anyone else. I'd have even settled for Ryback!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Heath Slater is hilarious and quite simply an amazing human being.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mst said:


> carlos colon ‏@carlitocolon
> I was just joking about heath slater...but damn...that ***** better save as much $ as he can.


:lmao 

Yea, his career is over.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Who's buying Lauper's album?


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Slater is awesome


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

What are you all complaining over? it's not like she promoted the album herself. she did a better fucking job than most guests hosts.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

robass83 said:


> Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. Not fucking *Piper* and Cyndy whatever her name is


Please never post again.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The best part of the segment was Slater quoting WWE's motto, "Who cares what you want?", when the fans were chanting for Ryder. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

robass83 said:


> Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. Not fucking Piper and Cyndy whatever her name is


You're showing your age. Stop.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mst said:


> carlos colon ‏@carlitocolon
> I was just joking about heath slater...but damn...that ***** better save as much $ as he can.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm so gonna buy her record now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet the Ryback squash is next.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

robass83 said:


> Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. Not fucking Piper and Cyndy whatever her name is


BLIND HULK HOGAN HATE HUH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Matt Mendez JR said:


> Fuck this shit Piper should do Piper pit with AJ that would be boss.


Didn't he already do that a couple months back?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MillionDollarProns said:


> LAUPER BRINGS BACK THE ATTITUDE ERA; SLATER BLADES


I almost bladed an artery to dull the pain of that segment.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> You're either trolling or you're the most optimistic person on this forum


No, I just see this for what it is. With all the boring matches and filler crap on this show, this was a little decent fun segment, no problem with it at all. It's not like you're getting this instead of a Rock/Austin segment or a Angle/Benoit match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

robass83 said:


> Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. Not fucking Piper and Cyndy whatever her name is


WWF existed for a long time before Triple H, Stone Cold and The Rock were on the roster.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Are they going to talk about money in the bank?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm just curious and this is a serious question... the crowd was on FIRE! and now nothing... I guess i'm a narcissist because if the crowd doesn't have a good time it's hard for me too.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heath Slater is #2 behind Dolph for me.

The guy is a awesome


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that segment was bad. Although there was good things:
1. Layla was hot
2. Slater and Cole were funny.
3. Hot Rod showed up.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't believe Ryder hasn't shown up, you know he'll get the pop of the night.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm the one man band, you held my hand!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Heath Slater is hilarious, I've decided to like him as a personal jobber to everybody. This, plus his rant on wwe.com after the Sin Cara match has me hooked.

Plus the fact that he apparently knows the history in WWE to bring up the Piper didn't like Lauper, awesome stuff.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

UknowWho said:


> I can't believe Ryder hasn't shown up, you know he'll get the pop of the night.


Or knowing WWE he won't show up at all.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

You know what, I honestly didn't think it was that bad. There is room for comedy in wrestling, and its not like the Fed put it as the main event. We got the see Piper, which is always a treat. The thing is that this sorta thing doesn't belong as the biggest feud, which is why Cena wrecks everything he's a part of. It was a nostalgia trip, we got to see some old faces. I think it'd have been smart to work Ryder in so he and Slater could have a match, but alas, it wasn't to be. 

Speaking of which, I would gladly sit through 100 of these segments than watch one more John Cena no sell or shitty comedy promo.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Slater is slowly winning me over.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

A lot of people hated that segment; I loved it


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I pray to god that Slater makes it through the roster cuts. I know they are coming soon.


He has TV time. He's fine. 
Jobbers who never make TV besides meaningless backstage segments. (sadly Alex Riley, Drew McNtyre, ect) are the ones who need to be concerned.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

robass83 said:


> Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. Not fucking Piper and Cyndy whatever her name is


They might have made it into what it is today (note: today it's nigh-on unwatchable), but Piper made it fucking awesome back in the 80s.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What's up with all the swimming related ads. Subway and Gillette? Tampax next?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Where the fuck is Ryder?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It is quite hilarious how Piper himself said on the wrestling roundtable thing Lauper was one of the worst celebrities ever in WWE. Or was that JR? :hmm:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Just fyi, Lauper wasn't promoting a new album. They just credited where the song they were playing is from.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That segment was fun. I understand why anyone would hate on it. The only problem it had was Cole (Vince) burying Lauper.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

James1o1o said:


> Or knowing WWE he won't show up at all.


Ryder isn't coming out.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Well that segment was bad. Although there was good things:
> 1. Layla was hot
> 2. Slater and Cole were funny.
> 3. Hot Rod showed up.


4. Heath Slater got busted open


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Seriously you guys are retarded if you think Slater is going to get released. He's fucking amazing.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Millions and millions of dollars!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

BLACK VS LATINOS
let's get it on.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Rosa is such a turn on. Also liking the tag team build up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Towels with holes cut out at the top. Dat budget.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Random black dude #1


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Time for the Nation of Domination


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

MILLIONS O' DOLLAS!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

AW shaved his Sharpie edge-up hairstyle. Here's the CRYME TYME PLAYERS.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

oh god....


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

Woof Kitty Kitty Kitty Kitty


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, no Ryder. Poor guy haha


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I love the Prime Time Players. They need to be pushed to high heavens and hold the belts for like a year


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

oh my god no Ryback squash and some actual attention to the mid-card?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

The crowd could not give a single fuck.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Primetime Playas are great. Next tag team champs.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

AW has a loud voice...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT PICK!

DAT FRO!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

D-young sporting that Afro pick like a G...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like the black music they played for the blacks.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

We really need another Edge/Christian like tag team. 

The Dude Busters could have been like that, but they just HAD to release Caylen Croft. Is Trent Baretta still in the company btw?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Prime Time Playas are awesome, not even sure they need AW since they are both hilarious on the mic and in segments. He might hold them down.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Collectively known as? They still give teams actual names now?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

nugoyxi said:


> Woof Kitty Kitty Kitty Kitty


Dat's right

:lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

AW wit the prime time playas yeah nucca!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Black Cena with the stereotypical pick in the hair bit :lmao*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Random black dude #2 & 3.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Epico/Primo dropped by AW?

I thought the entire angle was dropped weeks ago?

Thanks Creative.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

So, there filming NXT in the middle of RAW now?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Double swerve coming here


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosssaaaaaa! <3


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

bazzer said:


> Rock was in it well after it was a world famous business.


But Rock and the attitude era launched the WWE to where it is today. A global phenomenon. The WWE peaked under the likes of The Rock, launching it to be a gigantic company. It wasn't like that before The Rock got there. Even if they were "world famous" before The Rock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The crowd is in awe of this amazing tag team, that's why they're not making a sound


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That segment was fun. I understand why anyone would hate on it. The only problem it had was Cole (Vince) burying Lauper.


They invented the word tasteless but that was surprisingly pretty low of them.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i was watching Epic Sax guy over Lauper. how was her segment. glad Prime Time players are on Raw. love there theme and have it on my ipod. they are ok too.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Just realised; aren't both these teams heels?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Primetime Playas are great. *Next tag team champs.*


not that that means anything, but (Y) let's hope so


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I like the black music they played for the blacks.


Well what do you expect them to come out to? Art and Garfunkle?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

OH MY GOD ROSA HAS AMAZING BREASTS


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Titus and Darren are good workers but their gimmick is lame.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why is everybody wearing pink now? First Ziggler, then Sandow, now these 2. It takes away the presence if multiple people are wearing it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow two actual legit tag teams that weren't thrown together going at it on RAW? When was the last time we saw that guys?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> Seriously you guys are retarded if you think Slater is going to get released. He's fucking amazing.


His tits certainly are.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I like the black music they played for the blacks.


How else would we know they're a team of blacks if not for the black music?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

robass83 said:


> Stone COld, The Rock and Triple H made what wrestling is today. *Not fucking Piper* and Cyndy whatever her name is


Clearly you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL this is the guy who did the People's Elbow in FCW?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Get rid of these clowns. re hire shad and reform crime tyme please?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Abe Washington seems more serious


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Love how the camera zooms into Rosa and every time she hits the ring her boobs bounce.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A mass exodus of men leaving for the bathroom! :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

If Teddy Long joined up with AW, Titus O'Neil and Darren Young, I would actually mark out, I won't lie. Teddy Long...involved with a TAG TEAM (and we all know how much he loves those matches) with all African Americans. That would be a cool stable.

Blaxploitation at its finest! Keep drinking that haterade, playas!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Black Cena bitches.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Terrible booking, Heel vs Heel tag teams that have had little to no attention given to them, Of Course the crowd isnt going ton react.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This match >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Angle/Styles vs. Kazarian/Daniels at Slammiversary

8*D


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The proper name for this tag team is: NXTJECTS


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

How did Vince bury her?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I liked that segment simply because heath slater is fucking funny. And holy shit cyndi lauper is almost 60 years old!! I thought she was like 18 when she was famous in the 80s.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Damn Rosa keep slapping that ring. I like watching your titties bounce!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Instead of trying to establish the tag team that's appearing for the first time on Raw and are the number 1 contenders for the tag team titles Cole and Lawler are talking about Show/Cena and Rosa.

No wonder nobody can get over.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Black Cena with the stereotypical pick in the hair bit :lmao*


I'd like to see Darren Young wrestle with that pick in his hair.

Also, they really are promoting the main event several times per segment.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like Black Cena's team will overcome the odds.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Uggla said:


> But Rock and the attitude era launched the WWE to where it is today. A global phenomenon. The WWE peaked under the likes of The Rock, launching it to be a gigantic company. It wasn't like that before The Rock got there. Even if they were "world famous" before The Rock.


did you not pay attention to the entire WM advertising, the promotions, etc?

it was just as big without the rock


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

the sad part is that this is the best ive seen the tag team division look like in a while


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

HEY, YOU SHUT UP FAT BOY!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LINK said:


> *Titus* and Darren are *good workers* but their gimmick is lame.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LINK said:


> Damn Rosa keep slapping that ring. I like watching your titties bounce!


We better be getting gifs of that


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Titus 'o neil "Hey you shut up fat boy"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

does AW look bigger than usual. who else is in AW Productions.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

This is basically a face turn for the Colons.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"You shut up fat boy" :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

It makes zero sense. WWE isn't playing a "joke" on Zach Ryder by not putting him on the show for his hometown. 
They are screwing all his fans that want to cheer him and everyone at home that wants to see him. (unless they want his merchandise to drop below Sheamus).
Fun fact he's ahead of him in sales.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"hey you shut up fatboy!"


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

"Hey you shut up fat boy, Shut yo fat mouth"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tag Name: Dax and Murray


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You shut yo' damn mouth!''


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If they really wanted this feud to mean anything, they would have built this match up to PPV and use Raw to give them promo time.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Heel vs Heel tag match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And nobody gives two fucks. Get this show over with.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Epico/Primo, face now?

K..


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Lol You shut up fat bouy!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Titus just dropped a Ric Flair line. "You shut up fat boy."


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

"Hey you should shut your damn mouth fat boy" :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha, Titus. "Hey, hey, shut up fat boy."


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

"You shut up fat boy! You shut yo damn mouth!" Lol Titus.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey you shut up white boy!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah the classic countout, copout heel move. Always enjoyed this.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

wow that was a complete and total waste of time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"hey you shut up fat boy"

be a star right there lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ROCKSTAR Y2J is back, Nice!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes Jerichooo


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Titus o neil is gold :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

alright please let stephanie be gm next week then if jericho is coming back


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is this the first time wwe has promoted fozzy?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol @ the number one contenders for the tag team championships facing the champions in a non-title match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jericho is coming back next Monday!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

people bitched about lauper's album.

will you do the same for fozzy?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jericho is such a fpalm singer! :lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

WWE, explain to me why you can't devote time to building up at least a decent tag division?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never actually checked out a Fozzy album, they any good?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Y2J RETURNING?


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

oh shit jericho's back next week.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Shame i couldn't afford Download this year, but the mud was like a fucking river so kinda glad at the same time XD


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yey for Jericho!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They basically said "Fuck it. This match made no sense anyway." :lmao

I wouldn't go to a Fozzy concert even if the concert was free and playing at Target.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> alright please let stephanie be gm next week then if jericho is coming back


This

Save_us_Y2J


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

YES Y2J!
Hope this return is better than his last one unless you count this as one return this year all together.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Well that match was needed....


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

LOL @ THE BRAZILIAN FLAG IN THE CROWD AT THE FOZZY CONCERT!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Instead of trying to establish the tag team that's appearing for the first time on Raw and are the number 1 contenders for the tag team titles Cole and Lawler are talking about Show/Cena and Rosa.
> 
> No wonder nobody can get over.


No matter what is going on John Cena is always more important.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol Brazil flag when Fozzy are playing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy fuck how did he get changed with that neck brace on??

Also, fuck yeah I was there at Download.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

How in god's name is Titus a good worker? Probably the worst one in WWE today, besides Khali.
He MAY be better than Zeke, nothing more.

Young is meh, but the only redeeming point about them is their interesting gimmick (which I personally dislike).


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It seems like along time ago since the kind of heat that was in the tag match that openned the show.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Anarchy™ said:


> I've never actually checked out a Fozzy album, they any good?


Actually very good.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris THE MEGASTAR Jericho in his own super rock band.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok - 15 mins behind girl checking in again - I just saw the Slater singing bit. I love him now.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Holy fuck how did he get changed with that neck brace on??
> 
> Also, fuck yeah I was there at Download.


 ....

was the crowd as dead as it looked in that video for his band ?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

NightmareInc. said:


> Lol @ the number one contenders for the tag team championships facing the champions in a non-title match.


Primo and Epico aint the champs bro, check your facts


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

if there was ever a time to say this, save_us.Y2J!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NightmareInc. said:


> Lol @ the number one contenders for the tag team championships facing the champions in a non-title match.


uhh...kofi/truth are the champs but truth is injured.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCWkc8mZDDg Hey guy watch this for two hours better then the whole show trust me.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Why did Heath Slater sound better than Jericho in that promo for fuzzy?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Surprised to see that Jericho's coming back. I thought the suspension was just going to serve as a way to end this run for him.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm convinced Rosa is the hottest Diva currently and are E&P faces? Probably.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Anarchy™ said:


> I've never actually checked out a Fozzy album, they any good?


They have a couple of good songs. Martyr No More was the Royal Rumble theme a few years back and it was pretty good.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Jericho song sounds horrendous and this show feels like it's been three hours.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> We better be getting gifs of that


And fucking asap.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> alright please let stephanie be gm next week then if jericho is coming back


Anything to distract her from writing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys Ryder said on his twitter that he was on Superstars again this week. I guess Ryder has returned to Superstars full-time now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JUST GOT A MESSI DA GOD COMMERCIAL..........on Sky Sports?

They promote FC Barcelona here?


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Christ just saw myself on WWE tv!!! (was at download in that audience er somewhere)


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably a terrible decision but i'm gonna stay up for the regular John Cena main event.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

fozzie is such a quality band


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> They basically said "Fuck it. This match made no sense anyway." :lmao
> 
> I wouldn't go to a Fozzy concert even if the concert was free and playing at Target.


Fozzy is more of a "Family Dollar Funfest" caliber band.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Kofi Kingston, Zach Ryder, Christian, Brodus Clay... all guys who get reactions. 
But they want to punish the live crowd and not do it. 

I guess raw needs to hit rock bottom. That way we'll know how awesome it is when Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar own Raw from Summerslam all the way to their showdown with The Rock at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Anarchy™ said:


> I've never actually checked out a Fozzy album, they any good?


Actually yes. They started out as a shitty cover band but their last album "Chasing the Grail" made the metal top albums lists and is pretty good. Everything before that however is 50/50.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Primo and Epico aint the champs bro, check your facts


Derp. Goes to show how much the tag team division matters to me. I actually thought they were still the champions.:lol


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCWkc8mZDDg


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Jericho needs to come back with the "King of the world" rockstar gimmick 2002 style, he was "LIVING LEGEND AND LARGER THAN LIFE" during that time(and still is)


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

I've listened to two Fozzy songs and liked them both, Martyr No More, and Enemy was VERY Good.


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Didn't actually realise that was my first post, been lurking for ages!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

"Shut up fat boy, shut your damn mouth" Hahahaha


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Everytime I'm reminded of Raw going to 3 hours, I'm filled with the kind of dread I used to get before exams. I don't know what that says about me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fozzy is actually a bit underrated. They're not as bad as people around here make them out to be.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Raw 1000th will be absolutely awful


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Stop fucking teasing the Rock is going to be there, you fucking cunts!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

BIG JOHNNY!

ACE CRUSHER ON CENA!

Calling it.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Foley best come out soon.

He was on screen guest GM for a whole 5 minutes.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ooh, jobber entrance for Johnny. And either that was scripted, or he botched his lines again.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol ace botched the mic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what? We haven't seen much of Foley tonight, have we?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jerichos going to come back in a big way this time he's going to burn the flag


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually enjoyed the tag match, if only because of the new faces and emphasis on teams that make sense. Plus, Titus' comments afterwards were funny.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Vince= Professor X
Storm= Steph
HHH= Wolverine
Cena= Cyclops
Bret Hart= Jubilee
Edge= Gambit

Ace= Magneto
Vickie= Rogue
Lesnar= Sabretooth
Big Show= Juggernaut

Book it! More entertaining then this shit!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really do wonder who John Cena will be facing next month.

He can't be in a Money In The Bank match?...Can he?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Well what do you expect them to come out to? Art and Garfunkle?


Us Blacks are pretty diverse in our musical choices. We all don't listen to only gangster rap and exclusively shop at Foot Locker.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Fozzy promo saved the show. Fuck the haters, they are a killer band, and I can't wait to see them live this summer.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

TripleG said:


> You know what? We haven't seen much of Foley tonight, have we?


Not enough that's for sure.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Ace get's fired and show's up the next night? :cornette


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Overrun incoming


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Those VERY two words


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Man I'm going to miss People Power.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hahahaha Johnny Ace is amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god he is fucking amazing :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

am I a loser?


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol Ace


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Stop fucking teasing the Rock is going to be there, you fucking cunts!


Yeah, annoying to see it, but they need the GOAT's face on this package.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, totally a looser right now  Stay Johnny, Stay!


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Man, I'm probably going to be the odd man when I say this but RAW has been really good.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Johnny Ace is right, we're all losers without him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao BIG JOHNNY!

"You're a loser. You're a loser. You're a loser. You're all losers"


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Its true. everyone who watches this crap is a loser. Sad to say as i'm here watching


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I need a loop of Big Johnny saying "You're a loser" over and over on youtube


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Johnny is such a great heel


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL!

I almost spat out my fruity pebbles(Come at me, haters) when he said Otunga wrestling extraordinaire.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

We're losers..yeah for watching this show...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

You're winnar


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is Eve?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking swag all day every day. He can't leave. 

Wrestler extraordinaire :lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lol @ ppl starting to cheer when he said he'd give cena the biggest beating ever :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

#Bowtie


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, annoying to see it, but they need the *GOAT's face* on this package.


Yep, D-Bry should be on the package for sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Wresser estrawdinare''


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Wrestling extraordinaire?" Otunga may be the worst wrestler on the roster.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, annoying to see it, but they need the GOAT's face on this package.


True, Brah.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

DAVID OILTUNGA


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

David "Baby Oil" Otunga incoming!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Otunga looks like a gay stripper.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I need a cape to wear aeound


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

As ridiculously shiny as he is, you can't deny Otunga is in fantastic shape.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

This show has been an 5/10 average show thought Ambrose would come out too attack Foley guess I was wrong.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"Wrestling extraordinaire" 

:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

OILTUNGA gets cut off by Big Show
lol


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Jimmay said:


> Man, I'm probably going to be the odd man when I say this but RAW has been really good.


Its been okay. I think its a disillusioned thing to say really good. The last ones have just been awful so this one seems okay.

A mirage in the desert?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cena vs 3 men? There's just no way Cena can win, he can't overcome these odds, not unless he's Superman or something...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He's holding the fucking Mic with the arm in the sling.. 

How the fuck does this guy have a on-screen job?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wrestling extraodinaire David Otunga


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Fucking swag all day every day. He can't leave.
> 
> Wrestler extraordinaire :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Otunga's tits are bigger than The Big Show's!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryder and Kofi to come out and help Cena.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dark_Link said:


> Lol ace botched the mic.


*That's what Ace does  

too bad Ambrose can't come out and kick Cena's ass to end Raw. :hayden*


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Show to turn face. 

I'm calling it now.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


What?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck it's gonna overrun.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena in big trouble King? Yea right


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

pinofreshh said:


> arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


Da fuck?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

When The One Man Band is the best part of Raw you know you have more than a few problems.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

Otunga is the greased up deaf guy of the WWE


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I enjoy Fozzy quite a bit. If you like metal, then you should like them.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

We need more AJ that wasn't enough.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only thing worse than the annoying smiley babyface Big Show is the frowning constipated looking heel Big Show


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess WWE is getting ready for 3 hrs buy showing so much damn commercials


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

pinofreshh said:


> arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


where the hell did you come up with that one from?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> LOL!
> 
> I almost spat out my fruity pebbles(Come at me, haters) when he said Otunga wrestling extraordinaire.


Lol I almost threw out my John Cena Garden Gnome. Luckily even if I did the third dimension of hell is right next door.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"You're a loser." Wow, what a classic line from Johnny. It will be remember for an eternity.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

bazzer said:


> What?


well. usually, my body is lighter skinned because of clothes and what not making a bit of a farmer's tan. otunga's like the complete opposite, his body is dark/tanned and his face is white as fk


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

wow this show has gone down hill after heyman


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Shame Otunga can't wrestle. He sure has the looks and charisma.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevin Nash to jack knife cena please make it happen.. And damn no Ryder


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder what big surprise the main event will reveal


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Just throwing this prediction out there... BOLD, I know... but I'm betting Cena overcomes these insurmountable odds! Not an oddsmaker in the world would put money on Cena coming out on top, but you know, dammit, I think he just might do it! He never gives up! Blah, blah, motherfucking blah.

Nice to see Foley for 2 minutes. :/

If there's not a Ryder run-in, fuck this shit. The show was going well but took a big nosedive during/after the Lauper thing.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

In that case, Kane is the Herbert of the WWE.

Oh what I wouldn't give to have Kane have the same voice as Herbert from Family Guy :lmao


MMMMMMMM


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Man if my life ever goes down in the dumps im coming after you lawler


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

pinofreshh said:


> arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


*Huh? lol*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Foley add himself and Ryder(or just himself) to this match as Cena's partner(s).


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Decent RAW so far, at least we saw some character development with Ziggler, Kane/AJ, and AW and the PTP. Heyman was great as always


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> well. usually, my body is lighter skinned because of clothes and what not making a bit of a farmer's tan. otunga's like the complete opposite, his body is dark/tanned and his face is white as fk


Blacks come in a variety of shades.
Just like whites do. Sheamus is white. Punk is white.

They aren't the same shade.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Kevin Nash vs John Cena for MITB is actually a great attraction.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

x096 said:


> Otunga is the greased up deaf guy of the WWE


Oiltunga


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Teddy's not happy that it's NOT a tag team match.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

#TagTeammatch


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s166MnQUiXw This is the highlight of my night along with Super Mario Balotelli putting us into the next round of the euros.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Harvard Law graduate and wrestling extraordinaire, David Otunga.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I wonder what big surprise the main event will reveal


Cena overcoming the odds.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Otunga you orange oiled up cunt buffalo ass.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Big Show. Get off my TV screen and out of the WWE. We already have a Mark Henry, thank you very much.

"LOSE SOME WEIGHT, YOU SUCK!"


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Bring out Ryback, he wanted three guys.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

At least the comments on this forum make this RAW bearable.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Otunga's face IS lighter than the rest of his body. lol*


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Big fat boner lol


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LMAO at the camera man's hand getting in the shot and telling Teddy to stand up and rip the sign up.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Surely John Cena can't defeat these THREE men to overcome the odds!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL @ the one loud dude in the crowd yelling over show


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This. This right here equals ratings folks. Watch Big Show turn face or some weird shit like that.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

LMAO at the guy shouting at him to lose weight!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao "You're fat, lose some weight"


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, guy in the crowd "You're fat, lose some weight!"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If they keep talking, there won't be time for a match. And how times has Big Show mentioned that his contract is iron clad?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

pinofreshh said:


> arent black people supposed to be dark in the face and light skin on the body? just sayin.


What world do you come from and what do they smoke because whatever it is, I want some :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bigger and better things means Big Show is going for one of the World titles.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Dat fan


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Who is the hero shouting fat jokes at big show?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The fuck? Did Show just turn face?


And it's Cena/Otunga match #1346290


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that's fine big johnny can handle cena easily


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Big show just out heeled the big dog!


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

LMFAO @ that fan

"You have diabetes!!"

"You are fat!"

"Lose some weight!"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Kevin Nash vs John Cena for MITB is actually a great attraction.


A Cena getting Jacknifed gif would be neat.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

uh oh... they're in deep trouble!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how Punk gets one segment per episode. Dat WWE champion.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

YOU NO LIKE ME! ME A GIANT AND EVIL!

On second thoughts, I can't beat up a man, I'm sorry.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow this match is going to suck even more.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show is great, put the belt on him NOW.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

So is Big Show like the modern Andre? Instead of over 15 years of face until he turns heel to face face Hogan, we get 15 years of him being a complete joke then being serious to job to Cena? LOL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Did I just hear a random woman yell at Big Show "stay away from my baby"?!? :side:


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

The Big Piece of Crap


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

humm lets so whose left to wrestle..... damn!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol @ the female fan in the crowd, "You suck, get away from me"


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

CM Punk vs Big Show?...fuck this shit.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Show just walked out of this storyline.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

A face turn already for Show? LOL wouldn't put it pass WWE.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

WWE should sell Johnny's GM windbreaker.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

John Cena closing the show

Oh boy......


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So this is basically going to be like Cena/Cole now.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

But how is this not good Cole. I thought Cena was in so much trouble. How does losing one guy change everything? Surely Cena can't beat 2 men right?


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena is getting a kicking off someone tonight.. hmm who...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, lost the PA system audio.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> Did I just hear a random woman yell at Big Show "stay away from my baby"?!? :side:


No, I heard that also. I think its still real to them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What did Cena do there?


----------



## HanktheKaiser (Jul 6, 2010)

Did Big Shoe just turn face again


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

God I just don't care.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just be quick, that's all we can ask for now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Zack Ryder and The Miz are backstage asleep.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show moving on to bigger things? Stay the fuck away from Punk and go after Sheamus!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I love how Punk gets one segment per episode. Dat WWE champion.


*And now it's only to get AJ over :lmao*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena's gotta get rid of that ugly ass green shirt. Matter of fact, it's time to get rid of the music. He's not a rapper anymore. He's a fucking disney character.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Kevin Nash vs John Cena for MITB is actually a great attraction.


Agreed. Kevin Nash mother TRUCKERS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

If Dean Ambrose debuted and cost Cena the match...this forum might explode.

A fella can hope...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Uh-oh. STF within 20 seconds of the match incoming :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena is about to be a star to big johnny guys


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well if Big Show just left, why doesn't Ace just leave?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I love how Punk gets one segment per episode. Dat WWE champion.


I'm sure when the show becomes 3 hours long that Punk will get 2-3 more minutes of TV time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fan needs a gold fucking medal..
That kid slapping the guardrail :lmao

It's still 2 on 1. The odds are still stacked pretty high against Cena. I don't see him coming out of this in one piece.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ugh, this mess to end a pretty good Raw..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is going to suck.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

David Otunga/John Cena is our main event tonight and it looks like Big Show is moving on to the WWE Championship...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

But seriously how many times has Cena and Otunga main evented this show


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Just announced via WWE.com. 




Spoiler















Spoiler



or at least thats what it feels like.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

......ok? so show is face again??


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, fuck this.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

CENA SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I see Otunga has found Orton's baby oil stash.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cena has tape on his hands?!
Heel Turn?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No one gives a crap about the two goofs against Cena, so the "Lets go Cena... Cena Sucks" are back


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I remember when Cena tweeted that the jorts would be retired, never to return.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Zack Ryder and The Miz are backstage asleep.


Together.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Cena's gotta get rid of that ugly ass green shirt. *Matter of fact, it's time to get rid of the music. He's not a rapper anymore. He's a fucking disney character.*


Post is about 5 years past its expiration date.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

It is honestly hilarious how there is never a voice over 12 years old in the "Let's go Cena" chants.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Bigger and better things means Big Show is going for one of the World titles.


----------



## fink (Dec 30, 2004)

tonight the start of a big angle or absolutely nothing?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Zack Ryder and The Miz are backstage asleep.


Come on. The Miz is probably cleaning the floors at Vince's house right now.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i keep rewinding my DVR on that fan yelling at show :lmao :lmao :lmao

"You're fat! lose some weight!" :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

In other news the Lets go Cena and Cena Sucks chants aren't even cute anymore. Especially the faces Cena makes and how the announcers act like they are "confused" by it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Otunga the fuck is the matter with you big johnny is hurt don't try to tag him in


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Ace Crusher on Cena may save the show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Cena has tape on his hands?!
> Heel Turn?


No I think that's his attempt to say "SEE! I DO SELL!!!!!"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Where the fuck is the Miz anyway? Haven't seen that guy since WrestleMania 27.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the main-event is really David Otunga vs Cena. OTUNGA IS FUCKING MAIN-EVENTING OVER BOTH WORLD CHAMPIONS.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Another Raw without Eve.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That fan needs a gold fucking medal..
> That kid slapping the guardrail :lmao
> 
> It's still 2 on 1. The odds are still stacked pretty high against Cena. I don't see him coming out of this in one piece.


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

Austin Thinks Cena Is Boring

Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

John Cena's shitty bulldog is a better flying elbow than Punk's flying elbow.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Amazing_Cult said:


> I see Otunga has found Orton's baby oil stash.


WWE will announce Otunga's 30 day Wellness Policy Violation tomorrow.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Just announced via WWE.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put it past them to do that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Y2Raven said:


> Post is about 5 years past its expiration date.


Very true.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga must've gotten his ass beat by Cena like a 1000 times over the past 2 years.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So the main-event is really David Otunga vs Cena. OTUNGA IS FUCKING MAIN-EVENTING OVER BOTH WORLD CHAMPIONS.


Worst wrestler on the roster, no less.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The High Pitchers & The Deep Voices are dueling again!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> i keep rewinding my DVR on that fan yelling at show :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> "You're fat! lose some weight!" :lmao



Does he say something about you have no willy?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Otunga has improved a lil in the ring. Obvious he has been trying hard. Good to see.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So the main-event is really David Otunga vs Cena. OTUNGA IS FUCKING MAIN-EVENTING OVER BOTH WORLD CHAMPIONS.


Please, this is the WWE. Logic has no place here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So the main-event is really David Otunga vs Cena. OTUNGA IS FUCKING MAIN-EVENTING OVER BOTH WORLD CHAMPIONS.


*Amazing isn't it?*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

kids: "let's go cena!"

everyone else: "cena sucks!" 

:lmao i love my hometown


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So, wait, CM Punk is not relevant to main eventing anymore?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Worst wrestler on the roster, no less.


Kelly Kelly would like a word.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Something have to happen here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So the main-event is really David Otunga vs Cena. OTUNGA IS FUCKING MAIN-EVENTING OVER BOTH WORLD CHAMPIONS.


And it's happened more then once. Amazing.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

That male and female fan "You're fat, lose some weight"

"You suck, get away from me" :lmao


----------



## (q-DoGg) (Jan 15, 2011)

where is ryder!!!!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Listen to all those kids and their mothers. Please shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

Listen to the children chant for Cena. I hope for the future of the sport I love, these little dipshits learn what real wrestling talent is as they get older.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

pinofreshh said:


> kids: "let's go cena!"
> 
> everyone else: "cena sucks!"
> 
> :lmao i love my hometown


That happens in every town


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

watch?v=s166MnQUiXw


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This....THIS is why Cena is always in the main event. He gets the loudest reaction of any superstars bar none!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> So, wait, CM Punk is not relevant to main eventing anymore?


He's not John Cena, so no.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"We want Ryder, woo woo woo" :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER!

Thank you fans for shitting all over this Cena junk match.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

What was the point of Foley? Teddy Long was there already.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

otunga on roids


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

shit just got real big johnny is in


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ace pulling a Cena and no selling!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KICK HIS ASS!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

PEOPLE POWER


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey where's that Cena dick rider that's usually here trying to tell us how he thinks this is the greatest segment in Raw history because his man crush is involved?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

It's true. We want Ryder!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dem foot stomps! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao It's like my grandma kicking a cat.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Where the fuck is the Miz anyway? Haven't seen that guy since WrestleMania 27.


Makin' movies and playin' with [Maryse's] boobies.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Tensai to interfere and will be Cena's opponent at MITB


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

Otungod


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Odds are being overcome, guys.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck you WWE. You shit all over your own talent. I fucking hope you fire Randy Orton and he joins TNA.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Spoiler



Cena WINS!!! No interference, no nothing.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent by Otunga

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See? Ace wasn't a Star and now he's paying for being a Bully.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

See? Ace wasn't a Star and now he's paying for being a Bully.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oiltunga is too dry for this shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Otunga is my hero!*


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

Cole vs Cena all over again


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

how the fuck is johnny ace able to book this match anyway when he was fired ?? 

why are big show and otunga who are heels acting like faces by turning their back on johnny ace ? 

why was johnny ace acting injured for 4 weeks when he wasnt really injured ? 

why the fuck do i watch this shit ??


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What the fuck is the point in this shit honestly, and as main event? It's just getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao

Otunga smartened up

"fuck am I gonna get my ass beat for this clown without a job?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol johnny face


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhh..

Welp there goes David Otunga, right off of TV. Just as Johnny will be.

Cena get dat shovel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Just announced via WWE.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowd is going WILD!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Is this honestly how RAW ends? Meh


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This was a filler RAW.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cena is livid - Only he's allowed to no-sell being thrown through equipment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dear God almighty, can we end this?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I really do see some kind of swerve coming ala Nexus right now


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> This....THIS is why Cena is always in the main event. He gets the loudest reaction of any superstars bar none!


Oh there he is.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I wish Animal interfered.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cena wins again although to be fair, not exactly overcoming any odds haha.


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

I haven't watched RAW since Cena beat Lesnar, can anyone tell me why Cena's in Punk's position against an authority figure.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wait Teddy's on commentary he hasn't said a fucking world lol.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Be A Star, folks


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

bazzer said:


> What was the point of Foley? Teddy Long was there already.


who else could have made that opening tag match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So shouldn't Cena be the super duper number one contender of the world?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What a main event of dog shit this was.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

People Power!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena won?!?!? I swear to Moses, I never saw that coming.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

psx71 said:


> I really do see some kind of swerve coming ala Nexus right now


Nope, just the same old pointless, Cena, main event bullshit. Fucking waste of time.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

that was a terrible match and ending to the show... Id rather watch Cyndi Lauper snorting some fat rails of coke and singing a duet with heath slater


----------



## The Pastor (May 19, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> This....THIS is why Cena is always in the main event. He gets the loudest reaction of any superstars bar none!


Yeah....and that reaction is generally total disappointment.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Kayfabe-wise, Big Johnny just got tossed off a skyscraper.

THREE ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENTS IN A ROW!?!?!

GOOD GOD!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

anyone else think that the beginning match the one with the champions was the best match of the night and should have been the main event?


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow that was pointless once again lol.


----------



## hetahorm (Apr 20, 2012)

thats it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Crowd is going WILD!


Quiet you.

Well this was a Raw full of nothing.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not smiling, Jerry. :side:


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Another stupid pointless match ending with Cena. When will WWE get the message that this is BORING.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ultra lame.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This is just silly.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Cyndi Lauper/Piper segment was honestly better than the main event...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, fuck this RAW. Now I dread the thought of this being 3 hours...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So where kevin nash xD


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No Ryder? Really? Why does WWE not want money? WTF is wrong with them?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I just, just don't... I just. Errr. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Same old shit.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

pointless main event, just pointless.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

I know it's cliche to say "Raw sucked tonight", but man, that was so boring.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW again??? Why do I even watch anymore? Its just depressing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so we we end with cena bullying Cole and pouring BBQ sauce all over his almost naked body and now Cena ends the show beating Johnny Ace? I am so tired of Cena ending the shows with shit like this.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> So the main-event is really David Otunga vs Cena. OTUNGA IS FUCKING MAIN-EVENTING OVER BOTH WORLD CHAMPIONS.


Kevin Nash is running Raw tonight. Those vanilla midgets had to get their shit out of the way early.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> What a main event of dog shit this was.



quoted for truth


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

really.

REALLY.

really.

that's all i can say to this raw.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

By the way, CM Punk is the longest reigning WWE Champion in almost six years. True story. Of course, both brand's championships mean exactly jack squat now, but whatever.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

No Ryder in his hometown.
Cindi Lauper
No beginnings of a new big angle
Santino
Otunga in the main event

Yup, WWE really knows how to put on quite a show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bless your heart, WWE.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Every fucking week, it's the same ending. It's getting really damn painful to sit through RAW.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I liked Cena tonight because he didn't talk.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The man sure knows how to get a crowd off their feet! YES! Pretty cool main event!

Overall decent show, dragged down a bit by filler, but i was entertained.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That's it? No Nash/Cena match? Horrible show. 

Heyman was just awesome and the HHH segment was great but that's it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

$10 bucks says Johnny boy shows up next week.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

In the words of Cody Rhodes, tonights Raw was a "Big Show."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

John Cena fucking sucks


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The only saving grace for this crowd is that the Islanders and LMFAO played there, so this is only the 43rd worst thing they've had to watch this year.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I should have just turned off the tv and declare the tag match as the main event.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

How can this shit go on for another hour? If it doesn't pick up soon, I'm going to have to stop watching. Can't watch 3 HOURS of this. No chance.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

This means Cena will be back in the title picture sometime soon?

BTW, SVE, would you find to be any less enjoyable if Cena wasn't around?


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, we really are missing out by only having 2 hours of this a week.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually enjoyed Raw tonight. Pretty disappointed Ryder wasnt on though. Actually I was really disappointed.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SVETV988_fan said:


> This....THIS is why Cena is always in the main event. He gets the loudest reaction of any superstars bar none!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm absolutely sick of this fucking shit. These cunts will do fucking ANYTHING to get Cena in the main event every single fucking week, the match was absolutely, completely and utterly pointless and shit.

Another shit Raw and another absolutely abysmal, typical, Cena, bullshit ending. I'm honestly done. The WWE I used to love is dead and it ain't coming back.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That ending fell so flat. Seriously? Like, what the fucks my motivation to tune it next week? Nothing at all.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Garbage...


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The man sure knows how to get a crowd off their feet! YES! Pretty cool main event!
> 
> *Overall decent show*, dragged down a bit by filler, but i was entertained.


you sir, just lost all the credibility.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Great show tonight! Best bit was Trips/Heyman..


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm Cena just cannot handle not being the last thing on the show can he. For weeks now he has been ending the show beating up either GMs or announcers. So pointless.
Just awful, it is actually painful to watch right now....


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone who supports Cena is a bad person. True story.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BrianAmbrose said:


> Just announced via WWE.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got database errors again. I blame part one of this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Best RAW main event ever!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao 3 HOURS of this every week :lmao


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wait a second.... wasn't Mick Foley supposed to run raw tonight? Why was he only involved in the opening segment and then never heard of again...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryder got dissed by the WWE again. Two times now Raw has been in his hometown and two times he gets the shaft. They don't want him out-popping everyone.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The man sure knows how to get a crowd off their feet! YES! Pretty cool main event!
> 
> Overall decent show, dragged down a bit by filler, but i was entertained.


:banplz:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Why not just have Cena squash local jobbers like Ryback?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn that was pathetic. Thank God Impact is getting good because i'm done with WWE until Ambrose debuts.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

We need more 'Die Cena' signs at WWE events.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Sitting through RAW is torture. Is there anything to look forward to on this show besides the next crazy thing they'll have AJ do?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

There was literally no storyline progression this week. If this Raw didn't happen, no one one notice. Fuck man, this company. What kind of GM was foley? he showed up for what, 5 minutes? Perfect fuckin opportunity for Ambrose.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

And here's the Irony. We are ALL going to tune in next week to see if there is a swerve. 
But instead it's going to be ... dun dun dun dun.... do do do do. 
Then it's okay maybe a swerve next week... dun dun dun dun... do do do do..
And we've been doing this for the last 6-7 years. 

We should all go to therapy or talk to some kind of relationship psychiatrist because when it comes to giving Raw a chance, we are all a woman in an abusive relationship in denial with a "well he's nice to me sometimes, maybe things will work out in the end and he'll change one day"... but he never does. 
Dun dun dun dun... do do do do.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Omgcenaovercametehoddsagainwhosawtahtcominnneehhhhhh?!???!??????


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> *That's it? No Nash/Cena match? Horrible show*.
> 
> Heyman was just awesome and the HHH segment was great but that's it.


:lmao

Yeah, because fucking Kevin Nash lumbering around the ring with his 18 broken quads would've made it a lot better.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Boy. I can't wait until after the 1000th episode of Raw so we can get 3 hours of "this" every Monday night.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> I'm absolutely sick of this fucking shit. These cunts will do fucking ANYTHING to get Cena in the main event every single fucking week, the match was absolutely, completely and utterly pointless and shit.
> 
> Another shit Raw and another absolutely abysmal, typical, Cena, bullshit ending. I'm honestly done. The WWE I used to love is dead and it ain't coming back.


Pointless to you, but it got the crowd roaring, so it did it's job!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The man sure knows how to get a crowd off their feet! YES! Pretty cool main event!
> 
> Overall decent show, dragged down a bit by filler, but i was entertained.


Guess you ignored the We Want Ryder chants, and the boos. You please 65% of the audience, but you piss off the other 35%. What's the point in that? I don't mind Cena in the main event, I understand why he is there, but for fucks sake, his matches have no god damn point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

GonGetGot said:


> that was a terrible match and ending to the show... Id rather watch Cyndi Lauper snorting some fat rails of coke and singing a duet with heath slater


REPPED!

I'm tired of seeing Cena beat non wrestlers like they owe this ***** money. He's a fucking bully!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't wait for 3 hours of RAW!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Another Raw without Eve.


I was thinking the same thing. Where is she?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want some "Fix your marriage" chants for Cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Official Raw Discussion Thread - 6/18/12: Ding, dong, “People Power” is dead but fuckery is here to stay! Holla holla!


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

Another amazing show from the WWE tonight! So refreshing to see Cena over come the odds and close the show like that again!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm getting pretty damn close to not watching Raw live and just watch the segments I want to watch.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Why?..... I'm watching this match on RAW right now.. Isn't John cena tired of facing a low-carder. David hasn't had anything REAL MATCH in years almost, no feud i can think of. Is this because nobody is willing to face John cena.. is he running out of opponents because back-stage doesn't like him or the story they having for him. Obvious John cena is headlining with no championship belt , so is nobody facing him for that reason. 


What really next for him?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

three hours of this makes me wanna throw up more than seeing vickie smooch ziggler did


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The show actually wasn't terrible, it was just non-eventful. If you swapped the Cena dickfest and tag-team match, it would have probably played out like an average episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

WWE, curing insomnia worldwide since 2008!


----------



## Kazzenn (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck everything about wrestling. You know what though? I'll still be watching next week.

Goddamit.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Pointless to you, but it got the crowd roaring, so it did it's job!


So you like seeing dog shit like that?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ is one of the few people carrying the show


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

RAW should be 4 hours long. Quality should be fantastic


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan and Ambrose are the only ones keeping me from saying "Fuck this company" and moving over to TNA. At least they seem to learn from some of their mistakes and are moving forward. WWE won't even let their WWE Champion main event a fucking RAW. Mind as well change RAW to Cena and Friends. That is what it seems like.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This was the first RAW I watched in a month,

Thanks for the warm welcome back WWE! (Y)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena will die before taking a vacation :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Guess you ignored the We Want Ryder chants, and the boos. You please 65% of the audience, but you piss off the other 35%. What's the point in that? I don't mind Cena in the main event, I understand why he is there, but for fucks sake, his matches have no god damn point.


Of course you got we want Ryder chants, they were in Long Island! It is almost a gimmick in NY to chant for Ryder. Still, doesn't change the fact that John Cena got the reaction of the night.: Keyword- REACTION. Good or bad, people cared, and people roared when he kicked Johnny's ass!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you guys think cena is a bored as we are doing the same shit everyweek since 2005?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

cm punk has had the worst longest championship reign i have ever seen...and no thats not redundant 

the 2nd hour of raw tonight was some of the worst shit i have ever seen...just brutal to watch


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I mean, the show wasn't totally bad.

Considering the roster they have, how do you people expect the entire show to be any better? You knew it would suck based on last night, yet you still watched.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Sitting through RAW is torture. Is there anything to look forward to on this show besides the next crazy thing they'll have AJ do?


Just wait 2 more weeks. AJ's waffling back and forth between Punk and Kane will get tired too. I figured it would take longer for me, but tonight did it. At least Bryan is out of that contest. No way can they say AJ and Bryan were in on it the whole time after AJ "stole" Bryan's partner and left him on his own tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SVETV988_fan said:


> *The man sure knows how to get a crowd off their feet! YES! Pretty cool main event!*
> 
> Overall decent show, dragged down a bit by filler, but i was entertained.


Paid for by The John Cena Propaganda Foundation.

Remember, if you hate John Cena you hate crippled kids, America and God.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Internet user: NikkiSixx summed it up best in the No Way Out thread - the most prestigious title in the WWE right now is "John Cena". What a fucking gaggle of lazy pricks.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

uniden said:


> RAW should be 4 hours long. Quality should be fantastic


they should merge raw and smackdown into one 6 hour long spectacular wrestling extravaganza

should be stupendous


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure how to sum this show up, I'll stick with VKM wanting a shit rating to prove he's still a ratings draw and they drop without him. That'll do. Makes sense. Probably true.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's recap. Foley shows up to make a meaningless match. The two face champions bury Kane and Bryan, and celebrate instead of starting an interesting reigning face feud for both belts, leaving AJ to court Kane as a good split for a DB and Kane feud. No doesn't happen.

Ziggler beats Swagger then leaves with Vickie???????? So the already weak looking Swagger is super buried.

Triple H buries Heyman, instead of anything else happening in this feud.

Santino who was fighting Del Rio's announcer at a PPV, loses to Del Rio.

Cyndi Lauper shows up and Slater jobs to another legend, Piper. The highlight of a shit show.

Then Show leaves to let Cena win, as does Otunga and we get another obvious burial by Cena of a non wrestler.

What is this? Who is writing this?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I wanted to hear Ryder's pop


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Except for an awesome segment between Triple H & Paul Heyman and AJ just being her adorable little psychotic self, this show was awful.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Guess the AJ/Bryan storyline from Smackdown has devolved into AJ shock tv segments for the Raw writers until they run out of ideas and she becomes Eugene. Inevitable payoff for WWE at least.

They're doing Punk/Cena, Kane/Bryan, and Show/Brodus for the PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Only in WWE can you be fired but somehow be allowed back to participate in the show the next day.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Mister Hands said:


> Internet user: NikkiSixx summed it up best in the No Way Out thread - the most prestigious title in the WWE right now is "John Cena". What a fucking gaggle of lazy pricks.


that is NEVER EVER going to change.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Paid for by The John Cena Propaganda Foundation.
> 
> Remember, if you hate John Cena you hate crippled kids, America and God.


And the soldiers. Don't forget the soldiers.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> Do you guys think cena is a bored as we are doing the same shit everyweek since 2005?


You'd have to think he must be. I almost feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

peejay said:


> Another amazing show from the WWE tonight! So refreshing to see Cena over come the odds and close the show like that again!


Agreed. Such original storytelling on display. WWE are easily the best wrestling company in the world right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Horrible show.

Just horrible.

Heath Slater was the highlight. Now that is sad.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Tna Tna Tna you wanna product everyone go watch Impact wrestling every Thursday night Live on Spike TV 7pm Est. This shit does should not have so many viewers. I feel a shift in the wrestling world coming soon with raw ratings going down and Impact ratings going up and up.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh well may as well stay up now. Flying to Canada on holiday in a few hours


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I swear to fucking god, Cena is going to have a heart-attack in the middle of the ring one day if he doesn't take a break soon.

The dude is so overworked, it's amazing how he's still going and not dead. WWE better be paying him REALLY well.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Only in WWE can you be fired but somehow be allowed back to participate in the show the next day.


Unless you're actually fired, lol.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

LINK said:


> Let's recap. Foley shows up to make a meaningless match. The two face champions bury Kane and Bryan, and celebrate instead of starting an interesting reigning face feud for both belts, leaving AJ to court Kane as a good split for a DB and Kane feud. No doesn't happen.
> 
> Ziggler beats Swagger then leaves with Vickie???????? So the already weak looking Swagger is super buried.
> 
> ...


According to some, this is pretty Monday night Raw. Go figure. P.S. I almost jumped out of window watching Raw.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

So i guess its time to sit doen and watch cena do the same bullshit everynight until the real stars Lesnar and HHH start the build for summerslam


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Bryan and Ambrose are the only ones keeping me from saying "Fuck this company" and moving over to TNA. At least they seem to learn from some of their mistakes and are moving forward. WWE won't even let their WWE Champion main event a fucking RAW. Mind as well change RAW to Cena and Friends. That is what it seems like.


You can watch both you know lol I've been keeping up with both lately, gotta say that TNA is definitely putting out the better all around product. It really came out of nowhere, since going live TNA has really stepped up. I hope the ratings start to show it, as it will push the WWE to start taking some risks to gain fans back. The attitude era would have never came if it weren't for WCW's success.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think this sums up 99% of Raws as of late:


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA !! Watch a wrestling show that actually gives a shit


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

SVETV988_fan said:


> Pointless to you, but it got the crowd roaring, so it did it's job!


The 'E's version of progressing John Cena is swapping his shirt to match the month's birthstone. "This December 21st, come see John Cena wrestle in a Topaz shirt." Piss off.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The only good things about that this was Heymen and HHH segment and AJ.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How about those Money in the Bank qualifying matches? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what if... punk is actually a heel and is telling aj to do all this for him. what a twist!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Only in WWE can you be fired but somehow be allowed back to participate in the show the next day.


Maybe its suppose to be just so stupid that no one understands it? Like this is some kind of creepy painting that looks to me like a girl menstruating but to Vince this is a Van Gogh.

I just don't know anymore. I cannot feel my toes.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SVET is right about Cena being the most over person in the company. Even if you hate Cena, not sure how you can argue with that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a One Man Fan of The One Man Band.

Best thing about Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Y2Raven said:


> Unless you're actually fired, lol.


I mean, they ruined these retirement/fired stips like 20 years ago but still try to have some legitimacy to this. 

In most jobs when you get fired, they don't even want you picking up your next paycheck. They'd rather mail it because they don't want to see your face again. (There's many exceptions, but still)

In WWE it's like, I get fired and:
a)I get to come back the next day and fuck around before I'm really fired.
b)I'm back by next month.
c)I show up every week regardless of being fired.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> How about those Money in the Bank qualifying matches? :lmao


There's no one to put in it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I only caught the Cindi Lauper crap and the finale... only because i want to catch Common Law since I missed it friday. What a disgrace. And from what I'm reading here... seems I should be damn happy I missed the rest of the show. Was there ANYTHING good at all?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i loved my hometown tonight.

"we want aj! yes!"

"you're fat! lose some weight!"

:lmao


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

I gotta rush my mom to the hospital cuz i dropkicked her then hit her with a chair all because she was wearing a green shirt. Fuck you Cena and your shit endings to every PPV/Raw/SD. hope someone BBQ sauce rapes cena in a dark alley someday


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> what if... punk is actually a heel and is telling aj to do all this for him. what a twist!


Nah. Punk will come off like a manipulative douche heel, but he'll still be a face.

Kane will come off like the confused mentally-challenged man, but he'll still be a heel.

AJ will eventually wear out her welcome with the fans.

DB will take all the pinfalls in whatever multi-man matches they have.

And it'll all be in the opening segment to make room for HHH being overbearing at the top of the hour and John Cena telling bad jokes at the end of the show. Add filler wrestling and you have Raw until after Summerslam.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Shit, no Money in the Bank card buildup. Makes me want to buy the PPV.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Would it kill them to let something else other than Cena close the show or?


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Do we all still wonder why Wrestling is a mainstream laughing stock nowadays?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

John Cena sucks, goodbye.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

What a bad fucking show, I need a break from this garbage. I'll catch the Heyman/Brock/HHH stuff but everything else is AWFUL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Y2-Jerk said:


> what if... punk is actually a heel and is telling aj to do all this for him. what a twist!


Nope he's just the face that will take advantage of the crazy bitch winning matches for him. Basically he's going to be like every other babyface...be a star. We'll only get one segment a week to explain what's going on but whatever. More handicap Cena matches!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

SVETV988_fan said:


> The man sure knows how to get a crowd off their feet! YES! Pretty cool main event!
> 
> Overall decent show, dragged down a bit by filler, but i was entertained.


As long as you stay a Cena fan-boy, you'll always be entertained by WWE.

Lucky you.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nah. Punk will come off like a manipulative douche heel, but he'll still be a face.
> 
> Kane will come off like the confused mentally-challenged man, but he'll still be a heel.
> 
> ...


That's been raw for a long time and will be until Cena Retires.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

CM Jewels said:


> Would it kill them to let something else other than Cena close the show or?


Like I said on another thread, I don't know what Cena will be doing now Laurinaitis is fired, but surely it cannot continue to take precedence over the WWE title, there's literally nobody else he could face without someone being elevated. Knowing WWE, they'll probably continue to bring Johnny back and have him get beat down by Cena every week, since that seems to be the only way to get him more than 50% of the crowd support. Either than or he'll continue to feud with Big Show for all eternity. FFS.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Y2Raven said:


> Shit, no Money in the Bank card buildup. Makes me want to buy the PPV.


What? It's the blow-off Raw. The storylines for MITB will start next week on the 1000th Raw.

I don't know what people are complaining about, acting like it was the worst Raw ever. We got a good opening match, a good Ziggler/Swagger match and actual development for the two of them, a squash is a squash but we could see more come from Ricardo/Santino, an entertaining light-hearted filler segment with Piper and Slater, a GOOD promo with Trips and Heyman which is obviously foreshadowing the big summer angle, and a decent enough main even given that Ace needed his heel send-off.

Haters gonna' hate but this was a much better Raw than recent ones. At least it's improving as we get into summer.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What a shitty, awful display of horsecrap that was....3/10

Im seriously considering taking a break from this crap. I realize the "summer angle" is coming up, but I would'nt put it past these buffoons to give us the same old crap into the summer. Brock/Triple h/Heyman is the ONLY thing saving me from not taking a break RIGHT NOW. So if i'm still not impressed with anything by the end of Summerslam, I'll take a break for a few months. I'm sure Brock/Triple h will be a good match so I can consider it my "breakaway" match if it comes to that. It sucks though, I've always been a follower of the "If you don't like it, don't watch it" slogan, but it looks like I'm gonna have to follow that soon, since I'm so sick of this crap they put on week in and week out. 

As delusional as the WWE is, I KNOW that they know that their product is bullshit right now. A year ago, during the Punk angle, I didn't think we'd be watching this type of product again, but sadly, I was wrong


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So, about TNA...


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> So, about TNA...


I second this...


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Amber B said:


> There's no one to put in it.


:lmao

this is so sad but true....wwe booking has just destroyed 95% of the roster


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If Cena died in a car crash tonight, I think WWE would go out of business. Vince has no concept of anything other than John Cena.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Revann said:


> I second this...


Third.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane/AJ live sex show plz.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I find it funny how people are so pissed, acting as if a sudden chance was going to take place between tonight and last night.

Also, I find it funny how each week, people say "worst RAW ever". 

You guys will never be pleased.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn, how uneventful was this SHOW? I'm tired of Cena, I've always tolerated this guy but this motherfucker is getting really tiresome. He's doesn't sell anything whether it be moves or a feud, he doesn't give a shit. I want him to pull that crap on Bryan and then Bryan stiffs the fuck out of this guy.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Y2Raven said:


> So, about TNA...


Yep.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Evolution said:


> What? It's the blow-off Raw. The storylines for MITB will start next week on the 1000th Raw.


Huh? Episode 1000 is 5 weeks from now on July 23rd.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Raw was fine tonight. People saying it was the worst Raw ever have no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Amber B said:


> There's no one to put in it.


True.

Rey Mysterio and Evan Bourne are injured, Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger had their little break up this week and WWE couldn't care less to put Kofi Kingston and Zack Ryder on the show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So who is making a .gif of AJ in Kane gear?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Y2Raven said:


> So, about TNA...


Scary how true that is. Good on them.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2Raven said:


> So, about TNA...


This. It's currently better than WWE by some distance.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Whoever suggested that WWE changes the name to the above, you're not too far off from what we already got.

There was an open spot for Punk, but WWE decided last minute that him in the banner wasn't necessary.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Coming from someone who has watched since 98 and survived Evolution and the Guest Host era. I turned RAW off after the first promo two weeks ago and today before the main event. It's getting really hard to continue watching this show.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

So many prisoners of the moment in this thread.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I missed last weeks impact due to unforseen circumstances, but I will be tuning in this week. Fuck I hope their ratings keep on climbing, they deserve it, absolute great shows the past few weeks. Really hoping they sign someone big to scare the shit out of WWE.

Do you guys think anyone from the WWE reads/posts on these forums? Do you want to just talk about TNA in every weekly Raw discussion thread to piss em off and show em we don't care about a shitty product? lol.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

You're Pretty Good said:


> So who is making a .gif of AJ in Kane gear?












the look on kane's face had me dying tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Y2Raven said:


> So, about TNA...


Who thought our wrestling hopes would rest on them.... holy shit.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

They better have a good summer storyline planned and hopefully Ambrose will debut soon, i guess we just have to accept that the majority of the time the WWE sucks and that its aimed at a different audience now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

pinofreshh said:


> the look on kane's face had me dying tonight.


Kane: DA FUQ?????


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

I was hoping for a Ziggler face turn, the audience wants it, maybe one by one he'll get rid of the baggage, first Swagger and in time he'll realize Vickie is holding him back as well and he'll turn face.

I liked AJ, the Ziggler/Swagger match/ Heath Slater, and Heyman. 

Otunga leaving Johnny hanging also got a pretty big pop but I'm wondering where that leaves him

And why only one appearance by Mick Foley? What a tease. No hints or anything about Ambrose -- but was it me or did Foley look a little uncomfortable out there (could it have been Ambrose? or was it the suit?)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess I'll check out Impact this week since it's apparently s00000000 much better than this.


----------



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

pinofreshh said:


> the look on kane's face had me dying tonight.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Antho10000 said:


> If Cena died in a car crash tonight, I think WWE would go out of business. Vince has no concept of anything other than John Cena.


If this happened, we'd get about 3 or 4 weeks of Cena dickriding 'tribute' shows and then the product would instantly improve 100%.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

^^^ AND Kane is her Joker in WWE land.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Kane is no Joker, in order to be The Joker, you have to be smart.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lost it when AJ appeared. But damn, the we want Ryder chants, glad he still has his loyal fan base because what WWE did to the dude was fucked up tbh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

pinofreshh said:


> the look on kane's face had me dying tonight.


Nice. Now we need some Rosa gifs




BrianAmbrose said:


> Whoever suggested that WWE changes the name to the above, you're not too far off from what we already got.
> 
> There was an open spot for Punk, but WWE decided last minute that him in the banner wasn't necessary.


Complete with Garfield theme


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> Kane is no Joker, in order to be The Joker, you have to be smart.


Glen Jacobs is a highly intelligent man.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

But the Kane character isn't smart. He uses big words, but he's not cunning.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GOON said:


> Glen Jacobs is a highly intelligent man.


But he wasn't taking about the man who plays Kane. He was talking about the character Kane


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

x78 said:


> If this happened, we'd get about 3 or 4 weeks of Cena dickriding 'tribute' shows and then the product would instantly improve 100%.


Ah, talking about the guy's death positively. Stay classy.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Redeemer said:


> But the Kane character isn't smart. He uses big words, but he's not cunning.


Hence the eye rolls. I knew WWE would find a way to blow a golden opportunity.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Ah, talking about the guy's death positively. Stay classy.


That's the truth though. I obviously don't want him to die but it seems like that's the only way Cena's current stranglehold on the product would end. Even if he got injured I think they still somehow would find a way to involve him in the main storylines and keep him on TV every week.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Nothing was accomplished on RAW tonight. Not a goddamn thing. If the show happened, or didn't happen, it's the exact same as it was after No Way Out. What a joke.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

GOON said:


> So many prisoners of the moment in this thread.


I'm gonna rant. Prisoners of the moment? Have you watched this show at all this year? WM and ER were the only good PPV's this year. Every fucking Raw except when Lesnar came back has more or less been pretty shit this year. I hate talking about ratings, and even though they have been declining, it's for a reason. The quality of this product has become absolute shit. The fucking premier title of this industry, in the entire world, has become a fucking curtain jerker and hasn't managed to main event a PPV since December, and that's only because the golden poster boy wasn't on that fucking PPV. You can say it's Punks fault, it's not. It's Vince/creative/ whoever the fuck being a bunch of fucking pussies and not giving anyone not named Cena a chance.

Sure Punk has held the title for 211 days, but how many of the matches and feuds in those 211 days have been memorable? I'm not a Punk hater, I love him, he renewed my interest and a lot of people's interest in the product, but when creative managed to fuck THAT angle up, fuck up HHH/Punk's feud, fuck up Bryan's reign by making him lose in 18 seconds, you need to seriously start thinking, hmm... maybe this isn't their fault, maybe it is vince, maybe it is the writing team being scared. They have built up 2 people since 2010. Sheamus and Punk. 

There's a reason that more and more people are interested in TNA, their product isn't shit right now. Their last few PPV's have been quality, Impact has been a great show recently, and no, it's not good one day and shit the next, it's good every week on a consistent basis for some time now. They deserve it. 

Raw is shit, Raw deserves to lose more ratings, more viewers, until they learn to build storylines, build fucking stars, and grow some fucking balls and take some risks, this whole safe zone is going to severely fuck them up one day. What if Cena gets injured? Then what?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why did Teddy Long have a headset on when he didn't say a fucking word?*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

dxbender said:


> > With his suspension ending at the end of the week,there is expected to be a Jericho promo announcing his return for next weeks Raw.
> 
> 
> Jericho will be back next week!
> ...


They did air the Jericho promo!

And Lesnar hasn't accepted HHH match yet, but looks like he still will be doing so by MITB!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Have you watched this show at all this year? WM and ER were the only good PPV's this year. Every fucking Raw except when Lesnar came back has more or less been pretty shit this year.


Holy exaggerating, Batman.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Where does John Cena go from here? I really hope they don't put Bryan with Kane just so Cena can go for the title.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

No Ryback......................

I just don't understand why they wasted that time with the Primetime Idiots and Primo and New Carlito...AND had the Del Rio bullshit that no one cares about. 

Why do you keep a guy destroying two guys at a time, yelling to 'feed him three'...yet not deliver on it...I just don't get it. They need to keep driving it home with Ryback and his domination - don't lose steam now...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The only reason i'm watching is hope that WWE does something major before/on the 1,000th episode. If that episode comes and goes, and WWE is still absolute shit, then i'm done subjugating myself to two hours of misery every week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got back from Raw, crazy fun time. Punk got a fucking huge pop when his music hit, the loudest of the night no doubt. Piper got a roar of an ovation. Ryder and HHH got excellent pops as well. Sheamus and Ziggler got weaker, but still good pops. Bryan got a good pop as well, but also some nice heat. Speaking of Bryan, got a "YES YES YES" shirt!

Damn though, never sat that close to pyro before. I thought my ear drums were gonna blow up when Raw started. 

All in all, a fun time. Granted it probably wasn't such a great show for the folks at home. Most of the show was in all honesty kinda boring. Heyman/HHH after HHH came out was a snooze fest. The Piper/Heath/Layla/Lauper (if that's how you spell her name) was a waste of time. Foley/Lauriniatis at the beginning of the show left much to be desired. The end of the show was a pretty bland way to send Johnny packing, but what can you do? 

Also after the show, Big Show tried attacking Cena but was AA'ed. He then went all babyface again (probably didn't air) and started smacking Big Johnny and playing up the crowd. Ryder came out, sent Johnny back into the ring and attacked. HHH came out, made jokes, had Cena slap Johnny across the back a few times before hitting a pedigree him. I almost feel like Punk should've come out... I mean he was one of the first people to have an issue with Lauriniatis. Hell, if anything it was him mentioning him on TV during the shoot that probably got him any exposure in the first place. But oh well.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Revann said:


> I second this...


Third. Can't wait til Thursday.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

As bad as that RAW was and as bad as WWE is as a whole right now, the absolute worst thing of all in Michael Cole. I don't give a fuck what on Earth his bullshit character is supposed to be, but talking over the Roddy Piper promo, and making jokes while talking about Captain Lou Albano's death is the most scumbag shit ever. 

Fuck that bitch.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Redeemer said:


> Kane is no Joker, in order to be The Joker, you have to be smart.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> As bad as that RAW was and as bad as WWE is as a whole right now, the absolute worst thing of all in Michael Cole. I don't give a fuck what on Earth his bullshit character is supposed to be, but talking over the Roddy Piper promo, and making jokes while talking about Captain Lou Albano's death is the most scumbag shit ever.
> 
> Fuck that bitch.


Yeah, I don't know why Cole felt the need to apologize for that segment considering what he was involved in two weeks ago.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Nice. Now we need some Rosa gifs


Here are her tits:








And here is her ass:


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

x78 said:


> That's the truth though. I obviously don't want him to die but it seems like that's the only way Cena's current stranglehold on the product would end. Even if he got injured I think they still somehow would find a way to involve him in the main storylines and keep him on TV every week.


Cena's still the top guy.


But god Cena/Big Show/JL is a shitty feud.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NoLeafClover said:


> No Ryback......................
> 
> I just don't understand why they wasted that time with the Primetime Idiots and Primo and New Carlito...AND had the Del Rio bullshit that no one cares about.
> 
> Why do you keep a guy destroying two guys at a time, yelling to 'feed him three'...yet not deliver on it...I just don't get it. They need to keep driving it home with Ryback and his domination - don't lose steam now...


He belongs on Squashdown, brah. He need feuds and angles to develop not squash matches.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The IWC is going to explode when John Cena wins Money in the Bank this year.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The IWC is going to explode when John Cena wins Money in the Bank this year.


He's not going to win it. He's not even going to be in the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Here are her tits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao not sure if she has one anymore but I don't think I have been checking lately. My attention has been mainly on Layla and AJ, Eve has been missing for a bit, so...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Heath Slater has been the best thing on Raw back two back weeks now. That's not really saying much but it's still something to consider for WWE and will hopefully allow them to get there head out of there asses and give this guy a push.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got back from the show. Few things.

Ryder? Chants for the guy all night. He beat McIntyre in the Superstars taping before the show, big pop for him.

HUGE pop for Foley, HUGE heat for Johnny, probably most heat of the night. Sheamus, Punk and Bryan, *especially* Bryan, were all super over. Some boos when he pinned Bryan, but most of the crowd loved Fella. AJ made everyone go WTF when she came out. 

Ziggler was over with the crowd, good chants going for him during his match with Swagger. Crowd was disappointed when he kissed Vickie though.

Good reaction for Paul E, ECW chants galore in the crowd. HUGE pop for Haitch of course. Good promo between them. 

Del Rio got crickets tonight. Sad, but true, dude just got nothing. Ricardo got more of a reaction when he hit Santino with the armbreaker after the match ("Si!" chants) 

Piper saved that Cyndi Lauper segment. The crowd was just NOT trying to hear anything her, Layla or Richter had to say. There were "We Want Ryder" chants going but Hot Rod kept us in the segment. 

Crowd died for Team PR VS PTPs. Sad, cause I was glad to see them get on Raw, but the crowd shitted on it.

Main event, crowd liked seeing Johnny lose out, but with the anti-Cena folk, we were pretty much apathetic to the guy other than responding to the pro-Cena chants with Cena Sucks! If it seems like his heat is gone, its more alot of people don't really care about him. Cena wins LOL.

Afterward, Show came back out, had a back and forth with Cena which ended with Cena AA'ing Show. It does look pretty impressive in person. Show walked out, grabbed Johnny on the ramp and gave him some chest slaps. He played the crowd up asking if they wanted another, but then walked out when they cheered. Cena brought Ryder back out (HUGE pop, probably biggest of the night), Ryder gave Johnny the Broski Boot. THEN Trips came back out, and the three of them just screwed around with Johnny for a bit before HHH dropped him with the Pedigree. They play to the crowd, all leave.

Roberts asks for one more hand for Johnny (he gets booed of course) and Vince comes out and meets him at the top of the ramp. He kicks Johnny, and thats pretty much it. 

Alright show, good fun with a good crowd. Not putting Ryder on fucked over alot of the middle though. They've gotta put aside whatever they got against him and TRY with the guy. Biggest pops go to Ryder, Bryan, Punk, Trips, Foley and Hot Rod. Johnny and Vickie got the most heat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Walk-In said:


> As bad as that RAW was and as bad as WWE is as a whole right now, the absolute worst thing of all in Michael Cole. I don't give a fuck what on Earth his bullshit character is supposed to be, but talking over the Roddy Piper promo, and making jokes while talking about Captain Lou Albano's death is the most scumbag shit ever.
> 
> Fuck that bitch.


All of this but I'm sure it was Vince or some other schmuck in the back who told him to be as obnoxious and disrespectful as possible. You can always tell when someone is directing Cole and Lawler through their headset.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't expect ADR to miss out on the PPV with an injury that could potentially "put him out for 6 months" only to show up the next fucking night on Raw. Squash match or not...he still showed up on Raw tonight so I'm not sure why he couldn't just battle it out and still wrestle Sheamus. I'm not complaining because Ziggler still did very good in his own right but I kind of question ADR's toughness after such a thing.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> No Ryback......................
> 
> I just don't understand why they wasted that time with the Primetime Idiots and Primo and New Carlito...AND had the Del Rio bullshit that no one cares about.
> 
> Why do you keep a guy destroying two guys at a time, yelling to 'feed him three'...yet not deliver on it...I just don't get it. They need to keep driving it home with Ryback and his domination - don't lose steam now...


Dude, it was just one night...how the hell would he lose steam from not showing up one damn night?


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, what happened to Brodus? The Funkadactyls were begging Vince to let him on Raw, Vince lifted the ban, he played a big part in yesterday's match, thought Show would be angry about it . . and then he no shows Raw and I guess just decided to stay on Smackdown. What da funk?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

coconutcrusher said:


> Hey, what happened to Brodus? The Funkadactyls were begging Vince to let him on Raw, Vince lifted the ban, he played a big part in yesterday's match, thought Show would be angry about it . . and then he no shows Raw and I guess just decided to stay on Smackdown. What da funk?


Vince never lift the ban.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I actually liked this week's show, Foley, HHH/Heyman promo was solid work and a few above average matches. 

At least it was better than what we got the last month and a half.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*dong*

This thread title has far more words than what is necessary to describe this Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, I'm thinking Big Show challenges Fella for the World title next? He said he's moving on to bigger and better things. To me this means he's going for the World title since Fella doesn't have an opponent.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So, I'm thinking Big Show challenges Fella for the World title next? He said he's moving on to bigger and better things. To me this means he's going for the World title since Fella doesn't have an opponent.


Oh dear GOD... But it may work out, doubt it thou.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Big Show feuding with Fella is fine by me. I'm tired of seeing "IRONCLAD CONTRACT/I'M A GIANT NOW" be the most important thing on the show. With Fella, it'll get zero focus. Where does that leave Cena though?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So, I'm thinking Big Show challenges Fella for the World title next? He said he's moving on to bigger and better things. To me this means he's going for the World title since Fella doesn't have an opponent.


As long as Sheamus and Del Rio don't feud again, I'd actually be okay with that. Don't need another "attack each other from behind every week" feud.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

On a positive note I really liked the Heyman/Trips segment and the Piper stuff.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

On another note, Punk and Fallon doing snow angels together was epic as fuck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> On another note, Punk and Fallon doing snow angels together was epic as fuck.


Gonna have to give that a look tomorrow.


----------



## Jerichoholic49 (Jun 19, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Except for an awesome segment between Triple H & Paul Heyman and AJ just being her adorable little psychotic self, this show was awful.


I'll agree to the second part of this quote.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

What I noticed:

- Although Justin Roberts announced at the beginning of the show "Long Island's own" and despite the chants for said superstar...there was no Ryder.

- Despite his claims...Mick Foley did not host Raw.

- Two guys who are champions that represent both brands were put in a curtain jerker to start the show.

- AJ looked like Harley Quinn

- Swagger still manages to avoid being fired as WWE has made it clear they plan to do nothing with him.

- ADR returned from was what made out to be a bad concussion the night after he was originally supposed to fight in a title match.

- Once again ADR was meant to fight for the World Title last night, tonight he faced Santino.

- Our current women's champion had no match, no hint of any new contender and no mention of last night's title defense.

- "I'm not gonna listen to me"

- Triple H offered Brock the same perks he originally took away from Brock as bait to get him in a match.

- He claimed Brock will fight him or else he would be known as the guy who is scared of Triple H despite the fact Lesnar attacked him and broke his arm.

- Heyman continues to be gold on the mic

- I like the idea of Heyman and Brock controlling WWE

- Cyndi Lauper segment dragged out didnt add to the show in any way. 

- Washington can be one of the best managers we've seen in a long time and can give Vickie a run for her money.

- Cena once again faced off against a non-wrestler in the main event and Otunga, over both of WWE's current champions.

- Johnny Ace, though being fired the night before, not only showed up on Raw, but ended up wrestling in the main event.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got back from raw awesome I moved all the way down!! Great show and met punk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OML said:


> Just got back from raw awesome I moved all the way down!! Great show and met punk


That's awesome. (Y)

And agreed above about AW, he's awesome, imo. I like Primo/Epico more than PTP but the tag division is at least doing something.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

To everyone complaining about CM Punk opening RAW, maybe it's because he had to get on a plane and get to the Jimmy Fallon show? Not really sure how the filming for those productions go, but I was thinking that could be the reason. Either way, Punk being in the first match on the show doesn't really bother me. I felt like the stuff with Laurinaitis was in the right place going on last, especially when you consider what happened after the show went off the air.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> To everyone complaining about CM Punk opening RAW, maybe it's because he had to get on a plane and get to the Jimmy Fallon show? Not really sure how the filming for those productions go, but I was thinking that could be the reason. Either way, Punk being in the first match on the show doesn't really bother me. I felt like the stuff with Laurinaitis was in the right place going on last, especially when you consider what happened after the show went off the air.


Fallon was taped at 5:30 earlier in the day. So he went from the Fallon taping to RAW.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Every fucking week I come into this thread and it's the same shit. "Worst Raw ever" "Horrible show" "Fuck this shit" etc.

You don't like it then fuck off. Stop watching to complain.

I swear if every one here got their wish the card would look like this:

Zach Ryder vs. Trent Baretta

Daniel Bryan vs. Tyson Kidd

Curt Hawkins vs. Drew McIntyre

and the main fucking event would be

Ziggler vs. Johhny Curtis.

You know there's a reason Raw has had 1000 episodes and you're stuck doing Be the Booker threads.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

You sound mad, bro. You should try being glad.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

The Good: 
- Heyman/Triple H segment raises some great possibilites down the track.
- Heyman on the mic
- AJ
- Tag team match at the start was solid

The Bad:
- Everything else.
- Had to skip through that Cyndi Launder segment, that was painful.
- Slater actually had it right when he said "no one cares". Pity the segment went for 10 or so minutes. FFS play the song once and put us out of our misery.
- So despite Dolph being "held back" by Vickie, he's now fighting for her affections in a heel/heel match? Wonderful.
- Del Rio beat Santino with Ricardo getting a cheapie after the match? Didn't we do this EXACT same thing like a few weeks back?
- Cena taking precedence over the title matches...AGAIN.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> You sound mad, bro. You should try being glad.


Everybody in this thread sounds mad and hope RAW sucks each week, so they can come here and have something to complain about.

Fact is, RAW will never please the entire audience, you'll still have some who aren't satisfied.

I just wonder when are people going to stick to their word and "give up".


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> Every fucking week I come into this thread and it's the same shit. "Worst Raw ever" "Horrible show" "Fuck this shit" etc.
> 
> You don't like it then fuck off. Stop watching to complain.
> 
> ...


Or better yet John Cena vs *insert wrestler here* with Cena winning for the next 10 years! Yay! But you're right, that Raw was outstanding. A work of art for 2 hours, no, it was one of the BEST RAWS IN YEARS! Who else could get tired of Heath Slater singing in a segment with Cyndi for 10 minutes? Pure genius and brilliant booking. If anyone dares complain about that show they should never watch again because that was champange stuff!

Or better yet...STFU! We're on a WRESTLING FORUM aimed to DISCUSS THE RAW moron! As if we're not going to analyze and discuss the raw and critise if the show is crap? You want everyone to sugar-coat crap for you?


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't watch raw, but boy does the built up to the lesnar-HHH match sound moronic beyond belief .


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

The Rock Forever said:


> Or better yet John Cena vs *insert wrestler here* with Cena winning for the next 10 years! Yay! But you're right, that Raw was outstanding. A work of art for 2 hours, no, it was one of the BEST RAWS IN YEARS! Who else could get tired of Heath Slater singing in a segment with Cyndi for 10 minutes? Pure genius and brilliant booking. If anyone dares complain about that show they should never watch again because that was champange stuff!
> 
> Or better yet...STFU! We're on a WRESTLING FORUM aimed to DISCUSS THE RAW moron! As if we're not going to analyze and discuss the raw and critise if the show is crap? You want everyone to sugar-coat crap for you?


No but it would be nice for the people who say they cant take this shit not watch then! Maybe we'd have some positive feedback for once.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> You know there's a reason Raw has had 1000 episodes and you're stuck doing Be the Booker threads.


Always assumed it was because they never took breaks like other television shows. *shrugs*


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> You sound mad, bro. You should try being glad.


This would be a better reference to people who complain here each week


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

So much fuckery, bad booking, pointless segments and Cena overcoming the odds week after week. It's getting really hard to enjoy the current product.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

LarryCoon said:


> This would be a better reference to people who complain here each week


I can't really differentiate the difference between people bitching about a TV show or people bitching about forum posters.

In both scenarios, you have bitches.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I enjoyed the beginning, Tag Team match and AJ coming out in the Kane mask. Also loved the HHH/Heyman segment. Crowd was also pretty good. everything else was mediocre.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Can someone explain to me the logic and kayfabe storyline reason for Show not being apart of the main event? I honestly dont get it, maybe I missed something here.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Bad Guy said:


> Can someone explain to me the logic and kayfabe storyline reason for Show not being apart of the main event? I honestly dont get it, maybe I missed something here.


Both him and Otunga seemed to be sick of doing Big Johnny's dirty work. Show said "I'm done with Cena and moving onto bigger and better things".


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Can someone explain to me the logic and kayfabe storyline reason for Show not being apart of the main event? I honestly dont get it, maybe I missed something here.


Pretty much, nobody wanted anything to do with Johnny anymore, since he's fired. Maybe Big Show feels he doesn't have to protect a guy who's not employed there anymore. I mean, Johnny gave him his "iron clad contract", he feuded with Cena (because of Johnny) and lost. What would be the point of him still working with Johnny, when in actuality, it was nothing to gain out of the match anyway?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

So basically Show turning and not appearing in the main event to be with Johnny is a face turn? what is this TNA?


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> So basically Show turning and not appearing in the main event to be with Johnny is a face turn? *what is this TNA*?


No, TNA is watchable.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Swarhily said:


> No, TNA is watchable.


I meant that as in TNA have a history of doing random swerves and face/heel changes weekly without any explanation.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> I meant that as in TNA have a history of doing random swerves and face/heel changes weekly without any explanation.


I know, that was just my attempt at being witty .


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Otunga seemed like more a face turn tbh. but big show turning face a month after being turned heel would be silly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope Otunga doesn't go face. The lawyer gimmick really worked with him. Although I could see him getting over as a face. 

Big Show is certainly still a heel, imo. He was just heeling to another heel.

Where was Eve? :side:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Nice to see Mick Foley back. I don't mind him making guest appearances like this and not every week. With him being the first former authority figure to host shows this week, I'm sure William Regal, HBK, Teddy Long and others will follow in the upcoming weeks.

-Nice tag match between Punk/Sheamus vs Punk/Kane. However, it is pathetic to see the two World Champions be in the opening stages of a show instead of close it. Seeing AJ in that Kane costume was hilarious though.

-Nice to see Ziggler get the win over Swagger. The fans are really rooting for him now. Too bad he still hasn't broken up with Vickie yet. She is holding him back.

-Nice promo with Heyman/Triple H. Nothing much new happened here.

-Poor ADR. Couldn't compete in a title match and has to beat Santino. He still can't get a reaction.

-Could careless about the Piper/Layla/Richter/Slater segment. But hey, Slater was entertaining here. He wasn't slating...nor jobbing. He was there to take the record shot to the head. Poor guy.

-Sad to see the fans chant "Boring" to the tag match between Primetime Players/Primo and Epico. These guys can put on a match.

-I could careless about the main event match. I like Cena but I'm sick and tired of seeing him end the show last. Give me something new...and exciting. RAW was just an average show. Zack Ryder got snubbed again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sort of assuming that Primo/Epico are going face now. Think it suits them better given their styles. And them not taking a loss tonight makes me believe WWE has some sort of faith in them.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Not a great show by any means but not bad either. I'd give it a 5/10.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Brye said:


> I hope Otunga doesn't go face. The lawyer gimmick really worked with him. Although I could see him getting over as a face.
> 
> Big Show is certainly still a heel, imo. He was just heeling to another heel.
> 
> *Where was Eve? *:side:


Tell me about it. I was anticipating seeing dat ass. :disdrogba


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It was a really bad show. I rarely ever say this, but this one was just bad. I ff'd it through in about 20 minutes (I watched Swagger-Ziggler & 2 segments). The only good points were Ziggler getting a nice reaction (then sadly kissing Vickie... THE FUCK?) and AJ in a Kane costume. Also, I came to the conclusion that I'd fuck Vickie.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Why the hell do New York have so much love for Cena?

Only good thing was Lesnar's Theme.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I enjoyed Raw up until the ME. Just feels like a ME we have seen 10 times in the last month and the outcome being the exact same thing. Cena winning and smiling like an idiot.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Raw after PPV? CENA V OTUNGA


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Main event yet again on RAW serving no purpose? What a surprise.

Show was good up until after the Triple H/Heyman segment then it went downhill very fast. It's like they do all the good work in the first hour, only to proceed to undo it all.

Next week better start on a clean-slate for Cena. No more of the Laurinitis garbage. Also blatantly obvious that Show is going back to face and only went heel because they didn't feel Tensai was ready.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> As bad as that RAW was and as bad as WWE is as a whole right now, the absolute worst thing of all in Michael Cole. I don't give a fuck what on Earth his bullshit character is supposed to be, but talking over the Roddy Piper promo, and making jokes while talking about Captain Lou Albano's death is the most scumbag shit ever.
> 
> Fuck that bitch.


Not on the same level, but cole and Lawler banging on about the pointless fucking cena match whilst hhh and heyman was starting pisses me off too.


----------



## LastDamnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Some good stuff but there was no reason for the main event match and the ziggler/swagger booking made no sense based on the previous few interactions. The santino/rodriguez is still stupid because santino is basically just bullying a non-wrestler; seriously has he defended the US title at all? Also if you're going to have foley be the "guest host" then at least fucking use him - is it really that difficult to have a couple of backstage segments with him?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

For once, TNA is better than WWE, with the exception of NXT hopefully. Also, King is much worse than Cole, at least Cole gives a shit.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't understand why ppl think Big Show and Otunga turned face. They cowardly left the match because of being scared to fight John Cena, and left their friend to get beaten. Is that what faces do? They might turn later, but definitely didn't tonight.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Watchable, barely.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Not a very good show, but the Kane/Bryan vs Sheamus/Punk match was fine. Also nice to see Ziggler with a win. Now let Flair become his manager and drop Vickie.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought Raw was pretty good tbh. Of course, I didn't watch the main event rerun because I'm utterly tired and bored of everything John Cena does atm. He can just fuck off because I'm sick of him doing the same crap each and every week. I've just decided that I'm going to blank whatever he's doing unless things change because I'm through with all that BS. 

On a lighter note though, I liked the opener and I :lmao when Foley came out. How about that report about HHH not wanting Foley around and the very next Raw who opens the show? One Mick Foley lol. :lmao Stupid dirtsheets. I'm going to miss Big Johnny and once again, kudos to him. He has grown on the mic since he came on screen last year and you really can see the improvement. I LOVE YOU BIG JOHNNY, SEE YOU SOON! Finally Dolph and Swagger break up and a possible face turn for Ziggles might be on the cards with all this support. Maybe he'll even get MITB since he's one of the few guys with any momentum atm. The opener was a fun match and AJ prancing around as Kane had me dying lol. We got AW and DEM PRIMETIME PLAYAS which I liked also. The fact that there is an actual storyline for the tag division has me completely stunned tbh. 

And then there's the highlight of the show for me and that fucking awesome HHH/Heyman promo. Let me just say this, Paul Heyman is absolutely perfect in this role. He's fucking perfect as the sniveling, cowardly, cunning middle man and he honest to God makes this thing so much better. I love watching him. Guy's just a pro and I thought he was the star of the promo. Speaking of which, I loved their little digs at each other and the, 'we have nothing for you,' line cracked me up, haha. But poor Paul. E had to go and bring up Stephanie and we all know what happens when you bring up Steph to HHH lol, he loses his nut and shit goes down. I wonder if she'll get involved this time around, who knows? If there's one way to start a personal storyline with HHH it's to go after Stephanie so maybe she will down the road I mean, we still have another 2 months of build for this, including a blockbuster Raw episode where I'm sure something huge will happen. If they can keep this up, keep giving it a nice steady build without blowing their load too quickly then this could really turn out to be great.

It was nice to see Piper back on the show but fuck me look at this gem I found on twitter:










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Sheik for GM please!!!

For the first time since ER I'm actually properly looking forward to next week's show. In that sense, mission accomplished WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm sort of assuming that Primo/Epico are going face now. Think it suits them better given their styles. And them not taking a loss tonight makes me believe WWE has some sort of faith in them.


WWE cared so much they didn't even let them invoke their rematch clause.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Opening Tag match was good, and I forgot how amazing of a mic worker Heyman is.

Everything besides that was either unproggresive, stale same old shit (Cena and everything he's involved in) or downright awful (Bitch from the eighties promo)


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw had lazy writing written all over it.

The high point was the tag match at the beginning and from there it just got worse.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I forgot to say that Michael Cole laughing like an obnoxious douche during that promo to the point where Lawler legitimately had to tell him to shut the fuck up was just ridiculous. I do not understand how Vince thinks that that reflects well on his show, when you have the announcers fucking laughing at things. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does People Power ending mean that no more Executive Administrator Eve?


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

Jesus Christ.

I cant believe 4 million people still watch Raw each and every week, thats all I have to say.

It really is barely watchable.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> *For once*, TNA is better than WWE, with the exception of NXT hopefully. Also, King is much worse than Cole, at least Cole gives a shit.


What do you mean 'for once'?

Impact has far better than this shambles of a show for 6 months now, and TNA's last few PPV's have been much better than the E's.

I cant see how people can defend Raw.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

King_Of_This_World said:


> What do you mean 'for once'?
> 
> Impact has far better than this shambles of a show for 6 months now, and TNA's last few PPV's have been much better than the E's.
> 
> I cant see how people can defend Raw.


Up until Extreme Rules, Raw was fine. But since then, some aspects have become boring and damn right intolerable.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

It started great then got progressively worse. I skipped the Cyndi segment, and the Main event.
It was hilarious when AJ came out dressed as Kane though :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

It was gonna take some doing for raw to be worse than lasts weeks episode, but they managed it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Outside of The Final segment, I have Cena Nuff of squashing non wrestlers, Raw was pretty good IMO.

Ryder not being on the televised portion of the show was wrong though IMO.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The cyndi segment was super boring as fuck..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

People are shitting on Raw just to shit on it. It was a decent show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

overall, it was better than the last month and a half of raw episodes. The one thing I am going to miss about Ace is...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

As much it was great seeing Foley again, there really wasn't any point.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They put Foley in there to tease Ambrose.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HHH called up Foley to troll the dirt sheets lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> HHH called up Foley to troll the dirt sheets lol.


:lol you know you may be right


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

AJ and Ziggler are the best thing about WWE right now, sad if you think about it. Cena ending the show every single week is the most annoying thing ever, he is so so boring now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> :lol you know you may be right


PLAYING DAT GAME


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

TNA YOUR ARE ONLY HOPE....never thought i would say that


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Just finished it and all I can think of is.... 

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

It's also sad given this episode from two and a half months ago...






Totally at opposite ends of the spectrum. _That_ seems like a lifetime ago now...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The last two months sucked ass. At least last week had 4 solid wrestling matches.

This company isn't going to care until the July 23rd 3 Hour/SummerSlam Build episode.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Tna is our only hope now. raw just sucks it's awful I suggest you guys from now on watch Tna and stop watching raw all together this is plain bad Tna is your only hope to enjoy watching wrestling and not being embarrassed to watch it.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought it was a poor show aswell, the only good match I thought was the first one and tbh we have seen that before but yeah poor show i thought for a night after a PPV.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I hate how WWE put out good PPVs but their weekly shows usually are bad.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> I hate how WWE put out good PPVs but their weekly shows usually are bad.


Miss last Sunday's show?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

The High King said:


> It was gonna take some doing for raw to be worse than lasts weeks episode, but they managed it.


last weeks epsiode was good for once, vince was great, vader returned, aj/kane, and ziggler won contender spot


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Raw ends with happy-go-lucky Cena persevering and giving the bad guy a beatdown while smiling like a 14-year old handicapped girl. Same shit, different week. This is supposed to boost ratings?

AJ bouncing around the ring was the highlight of Raw for me. Is it just me, or did anyone think of Harley Quinn right away when she came out? Replace the white makeup with Kane's mask, and there you go. Sexy as hell!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Heath Slater, I'm going to kill you.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Brogue to Sleep.... great move.. ;P


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone can explain me why people dislike John Laurinaitis? I think it's pretty good GM, much better than Teddy Long in my eyes.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Xios said:


> Anyone can explain me why people dislike John Laurinaitis? I think it's pretty good GM, much better than Teddy Long in my eyes.


he botches too often. that's my only quarrel with him


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I thought it was alright, Main event sucked and the Lauper segment was cringeworthy. Slater needs more TV time.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Tobyx said:


> he botches too often. that's my only quarrel with him


It's bad when he sometimes says someone elses name when he's talking about himself, especially when it's not an assumed name.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That botching on the mic is a major part of his character, along with the voice, emotionless face and introducing himself.

He's like $5 Wrestling - So bad it's actually good.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

WWE need to keep John Laurinaitis he's the only heel that has real heat.

The audience really despise him.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Miss last Sunday's show?


No it was a good PPV.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

forzaitalia2012 said:


> Tna is our only hope now. raw just sucks it's awful I suggest you guys from now on watch Tna and stop watching raw all together this is plain bad Tna is your only hope to enjoy watching wrestling and not being embarrassed to watch it.


No thanks.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

RAW Afterbuzz with Maria feat. Cookie, Melina, Jillian & Ashley 






Jillian and Ashley seem wasted

unk


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I was hoping, when Show bailed on Ace and Otunga, that Cena was going to come out and say "You know, this isn't really a challenge (or something like that), so, instead of me, this man is very eager to face you...

ZACK RYDER!"

Crowd goes wild. 

Didn't happen. :/


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Xios said:


> Anyone can explain me why people dislike John Laurinaitis? I think it's pretty good GM, much better than Teddy Long in my eyes.


He's better at GM than Teddy cause he's actually allowed to do things. How often did you see Teddy involved in stuff as GM? Not really much since his first year or 2 as GM of Smackdown.


And people hate him cause he (was) the executive vice president of talent relations(aka,JRs old job), in which he never really hired good talent, and has a bad rep with lots of people.

That, combined with the fact that he messes up alot....(My fave one..."Miz, welcome to team teddy....I mean Johnny"


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

People referencing AJ as Harley Quinn, and Punk calls himself batman. All we have to do now is figure out who The Joker is in all of this. It's not Kane, since I doubt he'll be involved in this much longer, he's nothing more than a pawn.

I'm hoping it's D-Bry, obviously, but I think it could end up being Ambrose eventually, as well.

Meh, WWE should get interesting again after the 1000th episode. We'll get Ambrose, Bryan, Punk, Sandow (my favorites) all probably in different storylines, unless Punk and Bryan are still feuding. Should be some good TV coming up this summer.


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

Kane is Bane, and he will break CM Punk's back.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

CM Punk vs. Austin Aries. Steiner on Impact with a mic. CM Punk/Cena fued. MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I know we are all sick to death of superstars against authority story lines but if Foley was the GM, I would love Dean Ambrose to be the one against the higher authority. Won't reach levels of Austin/McMahon as nothing will but I think it'll be the only one close to it.

Both can go on the microphone, both even had a brilliant story until it was all scrapped due to errors in the tweeting department.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This video pretty much sums up last nights Raw.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bullydully said:


> This video pretty much sums up last nights Raw.


"My name is HHH, and I love to fight!"

... I miss Finlay... and his old theme.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Seth Mustaine said:


> Kane is Bane, and he will break CM Punk's back.



But will he make him humble?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Watching that video just reminded me of how awesome it was when Finlay returned and started tearing shit up with Regal and Benoit on Smackdown.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

That weird modified fist pump thing Darren Young does is funny as fuck lookin


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*RAW 18th June 2012 in 5 minutes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zro11FR_zM&feature=g-u-u

This is how I'm watching RAW and Smackdown now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW 18th June 2012 in 5 minutes*



bjnelson19705 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zro11FR_zM&feature=g-u-u
> 
> This is how I'm watching RAW and Smackdown now.


Holy shit that is awesome.

Props to that guy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> This is how I'm watching RAW and Smackdown now.


LOLLLL


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It was a fairly poor show tbh.

The only highlights were the Punk/AJ/Kane/Bryan stuff as usual. I loved AJ skipping down in her Kane outfit and his reaction was priceless, Kane is always far more entertaining when he doesnt say a word, he has great facial expressions and he's been good these past few weeks. AJ helping Punk win week after week is also intriguing. I just love the storyline in general, they need to bring Bryan back into it a bit more which I'm sure they will since I expect AJ to end up with Bryan again.

The other highglight was the Heyman/Triple H segment. Such a strong promo with both delivering some great mic work. I like the idea of a Triple H/Lesnar segment going into Summerslam, I hope we can get some on screen promos with both Brock and Heyman together because they work so well as a team too. The feud could be great, I just hope Trips doesnt end up winning, although I fear that's the direction they would take.

While the Ziggler match was good, and I'm glad he won, he needs to move past Vicky so that was a negative for me. He's starting to get crowd support too so they really need to have him go off on his own. A feud between Prime Time Players and Primo/Epico could be good but we know they'll just forget it in a week or so, Del Rio squashing Santino? He did that a couple of weeks ago and the US Champion feuding with a comedy ring announcer just shows how far the US Title has fallen...and I really dont care about anything Cena does at the moment.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> This video pretty much sums up last nights Raw.


I just had to subscribe to this guy's channel..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The June 11th Raw in 5 minutes had me in tears from beginning to end.

Holy fuck.


----------



## ldog the smoker (Jun 21, 2012)

Im pissed the john is fired he was the most intresting heel on the show for years now whos guna take ovr some babyface boring...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> This video pretty much sums up last nights Raw.


lmao, I hope he posts one every week!!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd just like to say that Paul Heyman is the fuckin' man.


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Raw roughly 5 minutes*

great new series, someone has started on YouTube. These are the first two episodes,enjoy there very funny. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T4-E33XEaY&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zro11FR_zM&list=UUh6-UJVtKq7BZTCHuwiHtDA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Obviously the best part of the show.

Haters know what to do.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Epic duo will be epic.


Stupid, overused Internet memes are stupid and overused.


----------

